# NEW Nintendo 3DS (& XL)



## Reindeer

So in the Japanese Nintendo Direct, Iwata just discussed an upcoming model of the 3DS.

*Please note this is still a 3DS, not the next generation of handhelds. This is as much as new generation of handhelds as the Game Boy Advance SP was - it's not.*

The new features are:
- Better 3D viewing, so that it's even possible to view 3D images when looking at the screen from the side;
- While the New Nintendo 3DS XL's screens stay the same size as the current XL's, the screens of the New Nintendo 3DS will be 1.2 times bigger than the current version;
- C-stick above the face buttons;
- ZL and ZR buttons;
- Start and Select buttons moved to below the face buttons;
- Volume control on the top screen (opposite from 3D slider);
- Game cards, stylus and power button placed on the bottom of the system (where current models have just the headphone jack);
- Full Amiibo support, without the need of a peripheral;
- More powerful CPU for better system speed (especially regarding the eShop and Miiverse);
- Better battery life;
- SD card slot replaced by a Micro SD card slot;
- Can move files between 3DS and PC via Wi-Fi;
- Swappable covers (exclusive to New 3DS, New 3DS XL has fixed covers);
- Home menu themes. This doesn't appear to be a feature exclusive to New 3DS models, but the swappable covers can be used to match up with the theme.


The systems launch in Japan on October 11th. Obviously, no release date for NA/EU announced yet.

Alongside this, Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS was announced, and it will ONLY work on the New Nintendo 3DS (XL) as it uses the increased CPU power.

Watch the presentation here!​


Spoiler: PICS


























































































*GET HYPE*​


----------



## Jawile

Let's not forget that the game card slot, stylus, and power button are on the BOTTOM of the system.


----------



## Justin

oh GOD THE SWAPPABLE COVERS

I'm done for.


----------



## cIementine

oh god.
I think I might need this.


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> Let's not forget that the game card slot, stylus, and power button are on the BOTTOM of the system.


It has its downsides, but no matter how you look at it, this blows the old versions out of the water.
Nintendo had completely sold me on this about halfway through the presentation, yet they kept going.

Just kill me. Take my money, Nintendo.


----------



## Jawile

Yeah, I was saving up for an XL for Smash, but I'm definitely getting this instead. (Did Iwata say a release date?)


----------



## Jeremy

Hm, I'll consider it since I don't have an XL.


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> Yeah, I was saving up for an XL for Smash, but I'm definitely getting this instead. (Did Iwata say a release date?)


Just added the Japanese release date. No word on a western release yet, due to this just coming in.


----------



## Jawile

I feel like the ZL and ZR buttons will be uncomfortable to push, but I guess we'll have to find out.


----------



## Justin

Can they please stop moving the stylus around and pick a damn spot already?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Welp, I'm gonna save up for the new 3DS then... I'll probably keep my current XL though for trading Pokemon and for when the new 3DS is charging. I like the swappable covers too. It will be a definite purchase in the future, especially if there will be games only playable on it.


----------



## VillageDweller

i have an xl i want to cry i want this 

if they make more games like xenoblade chronicles 3ds or w/e which can only work on the new one thats real annoying though


----------



## BlueLeafeon

Am I the only person here who isn't pumped up by this at all? I mean, the new features are nice--especially for upcoming games like smash bros. But I have a Fire Emblem 3DS and I held out on getting a 3DS for months so that I could get it. I am not pleased with the idea that I'll have to use another 3DS just to play new games.


----------



## Jawile

VillageDweller said:


> i have an xl i want to cry i want this
> 
> if they make more games like xenoblade chronicles 3ds or w/e which can only work on the new one thats real annoying though



I read "I have an XL I want to cry this" then imagined someone crying out 3DS XLs


----------



## Justin

BlueLeafeon said:


> Am I the only person here who isn't pumped up by this at all? I mean, the new features are nice--especially for upcoming games like smash bros. But I have a Fire Emblem 3DS and I held out on getting a 3DS for months so that I could get it. I am not pleased with the idea that I'll have to use another 3DS just to play new games.



I do agree with a lot of this. I'm feeling very conflicted at the moment. It's great that there's all these new features but it feels like a bit of a stop-gap... Like, they're providing the elements of a new handheld generation: New controls check, new more powerful CPU check (with exclusive games), new technology check... but it's not a new generation? I'm not sure I would feel safe buying into this when the REAL new generation should only be a few years away.

And to add onto that, maybe it IS a new generation? Depending on how powerful the new CPU is. I mean, the current 3DS would crawl a slideshow with Xenoblade, so it must be pretty good? Yet, it doesn't seem like they're marketing it as a new generation so I don't understand.

TLDR: Nintendo sucks at marketing and introducing new systems once again?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Oh man, _*I want this so bad.*_ WHY NO WESTERN RELEASE DATE, NINTENDO?? ; - ;


----------



## Reindeer

Justin said:


> Can they please stop moving the stylus around and pick a damn spot already?


First it needs to go on the left so that it's been on all sides.



Justin said:


> I do agree with a lot of this. I'm feeling very conflicted at the moment. It's great that there's all these new features but it feels like a bit of a stop-gap... Like, they're providing the elements of a new handheld generation: New controls check, new more powerful CPU check, new technology check... but it's not a new generation? I'm not sure I would feel safe buying into this when the REAL new generation should only be a few years away.
> 
> And to add onto that, maybe it IS a new generation? Depending on how powerful the new CPU is. I mean, the current 3DS would crawl a slideshow with Xenoblade, so it must be pretty good? Yet, it doesn't seem like they're marketing it as a new generation so I don't understand.


It's not like it is anything new for Nintendo, though. The GBA SP and Nintendo DSi are prime examples of this, where Nintendo upgrades the hardware. With the DSi they also got rid of the backwards compatibility.

But there'll be lovers and haters. I got my 3DS XL on the release date so it's not a limited edition, there's nothing that I feel attached to. But I can imagine that people with one of the bazillion special editions would be mad at this, especially considering that any new 3DS/XL can be a limited edition due to the swappable covers.


----------



## VillageDweller

Justin said:


> I do agree with a lot of this. I'm feeling very conflicted at the moment. It's great that there's all these new features but it feels like a bit of a stop-gap... Like, they're providing the elements of a new handheld generation: New controls check, new more powerful CPU check (with exclusive games), new technology check... but it's not a new generation? I'm not sure I would feel safe buying into this when the REAL new generation should only be a few years away.
> 
> And to add onto that, maybe it IS a new generation? Depending on how powerful the new CPU is. I mean, the current 3DS would crawl a slideshow with Xenoblade, so it must be pretty good? Yet, it doesn't seem like they're marketing it as a new generation so I don't understand.
> 
> TLDR: Nintendo sucks at marketing and introducing new systems once again?



i agree with this so much rip

The 3DS has been out for like 3 years now and idk I just don't feel comfortable having to buy a new 3DS simply to play new games when it isn't even a new generation. IMO this would have been better saved to keep on upgrading with and then just releasing the new generation so purchases would actually be justified other than some new stuff and the inability to play future games. :/ 

Unfortunately MH4U is coming out next year and that c-stick would be hella useful to me, but I'd prefer to buy the circle pad pro rather than spending a huge amount of money on this.


----------



## Justin

I don't think the DSi/SP is a fair comparison in this case. Again, we need more data to truly know for sure, but by the looks of the Xenoblade 3DS demo, it's more than a small subtle power upgrade like the DSi had.


----------



## cIementine

On second thought, I don't actually find it appealing. I am attached to my current XL.
But if this is going to be one of those consoles where they abandon the other ones and make games exclusive to it, then it looks like I have no choice but to buy it.


----------



## Gregriii

NOOO D: Now my 3DS XL WILL GET BROKEN D:


----------



## Colour Bandit

With the arguments people have given I am feeling conflicted now about actually purchasing one... I might wait a bit after it has launched, read some reviews of the new systems and any exclusive games then decide- I don't want to storm in and find that I don't like any of the exclusive games or whatever...

I'm quite happy that the home themes are coming to the current 3DS models, the Animal Crossing one looks really cute! (They have a picture on the Animal Crossing UK Facebook page)


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> I don't think the DSi/SP is a fair comparison in this case. Again, we need more data to truly know for sure, but by the looks of the Xenoblade 3DS demo, it's more than a small subtle power upgrade like the DSi had.



Adding to this point:

Here's a list of all the exclusive DSi games...







Yeah. Grand total of 3 released in the states. And nobody cared about any of them.

But this system is going to have Xenoblade ported right off the bat, a very big game? With very obvious graphical improvements. Presumably more to come. This is not comparable to the DSi at all.


----------



## Reindeer

Justin said:


> I don't think the DSi/SP is a fair comparison in this case. Again, we need more data to truly know for sure, but by the looks of the Xenoblade 3DS demo, it's more than a small subtle power upgrade like the DSi had.





Justin said:


> Adding to this point:
> 
> Here's a list of all the exclusive DSi games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Grand total of 3 released in the states. And nobody cared about any of them.
> 
> But this system is going to have Xenoblade ported right off the bat, a very big game? With very obvious graphical improvements. Presumably more to come. This is not comparable to the DSi at all.


Those are game cards. Look up the list of DSiWare and see how many games were actually unavailable on the DS/DS Lite. Apart from that, some games (like the Pokemon Black & White titles) had features made especially for the DSi. The DSi also completely dropped support for GBA titles, unlike the New Nintendo 3DS models since they don't drop DS game support.

So I still stand by that point. In fact, I think Nintendo is doing better with the New 3DS than they did with the DSi. There's fewer downsides to it.


----------



## Justin

Reindeer said:


> Those are game cards. Look up the list of DSiWare and see how many games were actually unavailable on the DS/DS Lite. Apart from that, some games (like the Pokemon Black & White titles) had features made especially for the DSi. The DSi also completely dropped support for GBA titles, unlike the New Nintendo 3DS models since they don't drop DS game support.
> 
> So I still stand by that point. In fact, I think Nintendo is doing better with the New 3DS than they did with the DSi. There's fewer downsides to it.



I think you're misunderstanding my view. I'm not saying the new 3DS isn't a good system or anything, it's definitely better than the DSi by far. Not disputing that!

My concern is that it's maybe *too good* for being a current gen revision. It seems confused between being a totally new handheld and being a revision ala DS Lite/DSi/3DS XL. It's going to split the user base with good exclusive titles like Xenoblade 3DS, like a new generation would. But it's not one?!

And regarding DSiWare, the vast majority of those titles were exclusive for the sake of that only the DSi supported an online digital store for digital downloads. Not because of the power increase or anything.


----------



## Reindeer

Justin said:


> I think you're misunderstanding my view. I'm not saying the new 3DS isn't a good system or anything, it's definitely better than the DSi by far. Not disputing that!
> 
> My concern is that it's maybe *too good* for being a current gen revision. It seems confused between being a totally new handheld and being a revision ala DS Lite/DSi/3DS XL. It's going to split the user base with good exclusive titles like Xenoblade 3DS, like a new generation would. But it's not one?!
> 
> And regarding DSiWare, the vast majority of those titles were exclusive for the sake of that only the DSi supported an online digital store for digital downloads. Not because of the power increase or anything.


Ahh. I think Nintendo is just following the trend of revisions of other consoles like the PS3, 360 and Vita, upping the power of the system and streamlining the older features. I don't think it's worth saying it's an entirely new system though, it's still the 3DS at the core of it all. Regarding hardware, it's a CPU upgrade, a Micro SD slot and usage of the camera to adjust the 3D. The battery power is something you'd expect to come with a new version. The other features were available for the 3DS/XL, the only difference is that now they're built directly into the system.


----------



## Justin

It's been confirmed that these new systems won't be releasing until 2015 in Europe. And presumably NA as well, not confirmed.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I just hope that they won't release any main series Pokemon Games for it since I just got my XL a year ago and don't feel like getting the new one after not having my XL for a long time. My GBA SP was around 3-4 years old when I got the DS Lite and the DS Lite was around 7 when I got the XL.


----------



## KarlaKGB

So

you can buy hats for ur 3ds now

nice


----------



## Colour Bandit

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I just hope that they won't release any main series Pokemon Games for it since I just got my XL a year ago and don't feel like getting the new one after not having my XL for a long time. My GBA SP was around 3-4 years old when I got the DS Lite and the DS Lite was around 7 when I got the XL.



Someone was scaremongering on another forum that ORAS would be exclusive to the new models, so many people believed them... But the lack of full release date for Europe and America puts that rumour in the bin. I hope that Nintendo would just give any future games added features if they were played on the new systems, though if they do make them exclusive that will seal the deal of me buying a new 3DS


----------



## BellGreen

Wow, I was really hyped until I realized I'd have to buy the new 3DS for some specific games. I know some games would work even better due to increased CPU, but wow.


----------



## BlueLeafeon

> But there'll be lovers and haters. I got my 3DS XL on the release date so it's not a limited edition, there's nothing that I feel attached to. But I can imagine that people with one of the bazillion special editions would be mad at this, especially considering that any new 3DS/XL can be a limited edition due to the swappable covers.


I'm just surprised at the massive numbers of lovers on this one. Sure, the new features are great, but being force to pay 200+ more dollars (the normal 3DS models don't seem to exist in the US anymore) for something I already own just to play new games? Yeah, that's bothersome. I don't have money I can just throw around on these things. ;_;

The swappable covers are nice, but I seriously doubt they'll have my shiny, sparkly cobalt blue 3DS with fire emblem decor as a swappable cover. lol

That being said, I WAS thinking of saving up for an XL, because some games are just too difficult to see on a 3DS standard, so I'll probably get one when they come out here. If only to play smash bros on, lol. 

Also, am I the only person who is ever bothered by the headphone jack being dead-center on the bottom of the 3DS?


----------



## BerryPop

....I WANT THAT BLUE GINGHAM ONE 
So getting an XL this time


----------



## Jawile

KarlaKGB said:


> So
> 
> you can buy hats for ur 3ds now
> 
> nice



Nintendo Fortress 2


----------



## Reindeer

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I just hope that they won't release any main series Pokemon Games for it since I just got my XL a year ago and don't feel like getting the new one after not having my XL for a long time. My GBA SP was around 3-4 years old when I got the DS Lite and the DS Lite was around 7 when I got the XL.


On the other hand, I wonder if X/Y will run better when played on the new system.

If any Pokemon games are going to be exclusive to the new 3DS, I would assume it would be the 7th generation titles, and those are still some ways off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueLeafeon said:


> I'm just surprised at the massive numbers of lovers on this one. Sure, the new features are great, but being force to pay 200+ more dollars (the normal 3DS models don't seem to exist in the US anymore) for something I already own just to play new games? Yeah, that's bothersome. I don't have money I can just throw around on these things. ;_;


A lot of the lovers quickly turned around though. I guess it doesn't bother me that much. I already own both an XL and 2DS, as well as two or more of various other handhelds. But I can see how it'd be a problem for some people.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I just read another article stating that the new 3DS's won't have a western release this year. D:

(and just as I feared, only the standard New 3DS has changeable covers )


----------



## Feloreena

I like the swappable covers, but otherwise it's not something I really want to buy. I haven't even had my 3DS XL for a year, so it would suck to replace it already for an upgraded version and not a next generation Nintendo handheld instead. I also don't have the money to burn on that, so the news is a little disappointing for me especially if new games will not work on the current 3DS XL.


----------



## Reindeer

Mephisto Pheles said:


> (and just as I feared, only the standard New 3DS has changeable covers )


RIP my hype.

I guess that confirms one thing though: Nintendo wants the XL exclusive milk train to keep on running. Swappable covers would ruin that.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Reindeer said:


> On the other hand, I wonder if X/Y will run better when played on the new system.
> 
> If any Pokemon games are going to be exclusive to the new 3DS, I would assume it would be the 7th generation titles, and those are still some ways off.


I think they will run better with the new CPU. Perhaps the lag during horde battles and when 3D is on will disappear.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> It's been confirmed that these new systems won't be releasing until 2015 in Europe. And presumably NA as well, not confirmed.



2015 is in a few months!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Jeremy said:


> 2015 is in a few months!



Still quite a bit later than October 11th, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> RIP my hype.
> 
> I guess that confirms one thing though: Nintendo wants the XL exclusive milk train to keep on running. Swappable covers would ruin that.



Yeah, but now I don't know what to do - sacrifice the changeable covers for a bigger screen, or vice versa.. Tough choice, for me.

(I should have realized sooner that only the standard New 3DS would get changeable covers, though - just looking at the pictures you posted, you can see a line on the outer part of the upper screen. And the covers in those images also have that line)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just noticed something, too, in the Isabelle cover image:






What's the little envelope icon on the bottom screen? Is there an email app? Or is it a hint at one?​
*EDIT:* Nvm - I just noticed the little tab on the top.. Guess it's just a stylized folder.


----------



## Hyasynth

As HYPE as the idea of swappable covers is, it's pointless if I have to downgrade to the smaller size. Why couldn't they give the XL that level of customization? 

There's no way I'm going through the hassle of selling my XL at a loss so I can buy a smaller 3DS that will in all likelihood make my hands cramp. Then again, the allure of that blue gingham cover is hard to resist...ugh.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Hyasynth said:


> As HYPE as the idea of swappable covers is, it's pointless if I have to downgrade to the smaller size. Why couldn't they give the XL that level of customization?
> 
> There's no way I'm going through the hassle of selling my XL at a loss so I can buy a smaller 3DS that will in all likelihood make my hands cramp. Then again, the allure of that blue gingham cover is hard to resist...ugh.



I know how you feel.  I want the B&W polka dot cover, but at the same time, I don't want to give up the screen size..


----------



## BlueLeafeon

BerryPop said:


> ....I WANT THAT BLUE GINGHAM ONE
> So getting an XL this time



...Where is this? I must see.


----------



## Reindeer

BlueLeafeon said:


> ...Where is this? I must see.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Reindeer said:


>



Only for standard New 3DS though (sorry BerryPop D: )

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Monster Hunter 4G one is obviously an exclusive New 3DS LL, though. (it's too bad I'm not a fan of Monster Hunter..)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wow this only cement my point two years ago, the 3DS was an unfinished console. More power to bump it up to run larger Wii games, build in the circle pad pro, and screw up muscle memory for users. 


Better 3D who actually cares? The majority of users leave it off.
The "c" stick is small as crap, if they kept the start and select buttons near the Home button then would be enough room presumably for a similarly sized circle pad on the left hand side.
Why is the power button in an even worse location for a console that's supposed to be portable? It's going to get shut off in pockets, bags, and everything else. What's the point in StreetPass now?
Internet filter fun ($0.30 to remove)
ZR and ZL could be larger, there's plenty of space on the rear so why not? Instead we get tiny little buttons.


The most interesting point moving forward is what's going to happen development wise? Will developers take advantage of this new power forcing users to eventually upgrade or will they stick to the current one to continue making sales? Or will Nintendo ditch us as fast they ditched the Wii/DS? 

As much as people complain about buying a Playstation Vita and a large memory card, at least they're not trying to force people to go out and upgrade it to the slim. B)


----------



## Ashtot

My wallet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Wow this only cement my point two years ago, the 3DS was an unfinished console. More power to bump it up to run larger Wii games, build in the circle pad pro, and screw up muscle memory for users.
> 
> 
> Better 3D who actually cares? The majority of users leave it off.
> The "c" stick is small as crap, if they kept the start and select buttons near the Home button then would be enough room presumably for a similarly sized circle pad on the left hand side.
> Why is the power button in an even worse location for a console that's supposed to be portable? It's going to get shut off in pockets, bags, and everything else. What's the point in StreetPass now?





Yeah, I've used 3D maybe 3 times for 2 minutes each and I have hundreds of hours of gameplay. The c stick is kinda weird and I don't see the huge point to it. I really hate the new power button location...


----------



## Hyoshido

The fact they've said that there will be some specific 3DS games that will ONLY work on these models, The overall design looks complicated and doesn't really say "BUY ME NOW!!"

Sorry Nintendo but my Wallet isn't ready for this new 3DS.


----------



## Jawile

I'm hoping we get a new color for the XL by the time it releases in NA. I think the blue is kinda ugly and I'm not a big fan of the black one, either. I hope we get a white one, I'd like that.


----------



## Improv

Not really interested; if anything, I would buy the 3DS and not the XL. I've already spent money upgrading from the current 3DS model to an XL, not looking to upgrade to yet another XL for the same generation console.

So I'm going to spend money to downgrade? No. I don't like the placement of any of the things, especially the stylus yuck no ew.


----------



## Flop

Improv said:


> Not really interested; if anything, I would buy the 3DS and not the XL. I've already spent money upgrading from the current 3DS model to an XL, not looking to upgrade to yet another XL for the same generation console.
> 
> So I'm going to spend money to downgrade? No. I don't like the placement of any of the things, especially the stylus yuck no ew.




This. 

I'm also worried about them remaking the Wii U just after I shelled out hundreds of dollars. I'll end up getting this new 3ds eventually, but it irks me that they are requiring it for some games. If Monster Hunter 4 needs to be played on the new 3DS, then I'm just going to be done with everything.


----------



## Peoki

It's like the want people to gravitate towards the standard 3DS model. Those famicon buttons and swappable plates. _I am so in_. I don't mind having to downgrade from my XL screen size, since I still think the system overall is a bit too large for my preference-- though it would have been nice if the New 3DS LL also had the same amount of customization features. 

I'm really hoping we get the white 3DS model in NA this time around. Nintendo has me deep. 
Take my money ;_;


----------



## radical6

if bravely second is only released on this im going to buy it
i love the designs tho i want the cute pink ones


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flop said:


> This.
> 
> I'm also worried about them remaking the Wii U just after I shelled out hundreds of dollars. I'll end up getting this new 3ds eventually, but it irks me that they are requiring it for some games. If Monster Hunter 4 needs to be played on the new 3DS, then I'm just going to be done with everything.


Nintendo can't afford to upgrade the Wii U when they can't get it to sell enough to begin with. It has no identity to casual users, they just see it as a tablet accessory still. I don't work at game stores, but people who browse it while I'm browsing ask me about it and I have to explain it's a brand new console not some addition.


----------



## Peoki

Improved CPU will allow older games to play, but they'll also be developing new stuff for these models. I'm wondering how well this will work out; will we reach the inevitable point of making the switch? What we *do* know is that this certainly isn't the first time Nintendo has done this with their consoles. (Gameboy to Gameboy Color, DS to DSi) The DSi had a handful of exclusive titles. We can interpret the new models as being similar to the DSi, but the difference is the new models are getting full, new games such as Xenoblade.

With this presentation, Nintendo has made it clear that they aren't thinking to replace the 3DS with a new generation handheld any time soon. It's a smarter choice to expand on what they have now, especially given how sales are declining and the Wii U isn't doing so well either.


----------



## Guero101

It looks pretty cool


----------



## Flop

Tom said:


> Nintendo can't afford to upgrade the Wii U when they can't get it to sell enough to begin with. It has no identity to casual users, they just see it as a tablet accessory still. I don't work at game stores, but people who browse it while I'm browsing ask me about it and I have to explain it's a brand new console not some addition.




Yeah, but they might completely overhaul it's design and function with the GamePad if it means upping sales.


----------



## Trundle

I'll probably upgrade if EB Games/Gamestop has a deal where you can trade in your old 3DS for this one, as they've done with various things before. It looks a lot better and the one I have is really old.


----------



## RhinoK

I just got a new 3DS XL. 

So there'll be games exclusive to New 3DS?


----------



## windfall

Xenoblades is confirmed as an exclusive on the New 3ds, and in the direct they said they also have other exclusives in the works as well. 

They haven't announces what the exclusives will be though.


----------



## Ashtot

Honestly this is a huge disappointment. I'm not really willing to fork out cash for some new/improved crappy features and some awful redesigned button placements. They're going to have to push out some really good games to get my attention.


----------



## RhinoK

This is practically a whole new system. I bet they'll maybe make a new Mario Kart or Animal Crossing exclusively so that we'd be tempted to upgrade.


----------



## Jawile

RhinoK said:


> This is practically a whole new system. I bet they'll maybe make a new Mario Kart or Animal Crossing exclusively so that we'd be tempted to upgrade.



Except not really. If they were next gen systems, they would probably do that (new console generation and such) but they aren't so I don't see that happening.


----------



## TheWonky

Swappable covers ♥_♥

I'm getting this as an XL, no doubt about it as I wanted an xl anyway.


----------



## RhinoK

Jawile said:


> Except not really. If they were next gen systems, they would probably do that (new console generation and such) but they aren't so I don't see that happening.



It's more powerful. I never thought that they'd ever make more Mario Karts or Animal Crossing's for one system (except for Japan) but I see it more likely with the New 3DS


----------



## Leopardfire

Unless something drastic happens to my 3DS, or a new main series Pokemon game is exclusive to it, I don't think I'm going to bother with this. I don't think I would be able to get it anyway though, my parents would never let me or them spend so much money on something with only a few upgrades. It is pretty cool though, it would be nice to have two 3DS's for Animal Crossing and Pokemon purposes.


----------



## mattyboo1

Reindeer said:


> So in the Japanese Nintendo Direct, Iwata just discussed an upcoming model of the 3DS.
> 
> The new features are:
> - Better 3D viewing, so that it's even possible to view 3D images when looking at the screen from the side;
> - While the New Nintendo 3DS XL's screens stay the same size as the current XL's, the screens of the New Nintendo 3DS will be 1.2 times bigger than the current version;
> - C-stick above the face buttons;
> - ZL and ZR buttons;
> - Start and Select buttons moved to below the face buttons;
> - Volume control on the top screen (opposite from 3D slider);
> - Game cards, stylus and power button placed on the bottom of the system (where now it has just the headphone jack);
> - Full Amiibo support, without the need of a peripheral;
> - New CPU for better system speed (especially regarding the eShop and Miiverse);
> - Better battery life;
> - In addition to the normal SD card slot, there's now also a Micro SD card slot;
> - Can move files between 3DS and PC via Wi-Fi;
> - Swappable covers (seemingly exclusive to New 3DS, not New 3DS XL);
> - Home menu themes. This doesn't appear to be an exclusive feature, but the swappable covers can be used to match up with the theme.
> 
> 
> The systems launch in Japan on October 11th. Obviously, no release date for NA/EU announced yet.
> 
> Alongside this, Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS was announced, and it will ONLY work on the New Nintendo 3DS (XL) as it uses the increased CPU power.
> 
> I'll add more info and pictures to this post later, but hot damn. Way to sell me on a new product, Nintendo.
> 
> Watch the presentation here!​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GET HYPE*​



why would they move the cirecle pad, I hate the 2ds because it has the circle pad on the top screen, is that what they are doing on this new 3ds? it would be such a pain to play with the circle button the top screen, overall I do not like this new design, will the current 3ds become unavailable to buy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> Xenoblades is confirmed as an exclusive on the New 3ds, and in the direct they said they also have other exclusives in the works as well.
> 
> They haven't announces what the exclusives will be though.


aww really
Then basically the original 3ds is going to become outdated and old. how do the make then exclusive though? different shaped game cards again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueLeafeon said:


> Am I the only person here who isn't pumped up by this at all? I mean, the new features are nice--especially for upcoming games like smash bros. But I have a Fire Emblem 3DS and I held out on getting a 3DS for months so that I could get it. I am not pleased with the idea that I'll have to use another 3DS just to play new games.



Exactly! i Completely agree with you! this new 3ds is basically going to be a whole new console and in a few years they will shut down all wifi and stuff for regular original 3ds. and they wont make any new regular 3ds games probably.


----------



## Reindeer

mattyboo1 said:


> why would they move the cirecle pad, I hate the 2ds because it has the circle pad on the top screen, is that what they are doing on this new 3ds? it would be such a pain to play with the circle button the top screen, overall I do not like this new design, will the current 3ds become unavailable to buy?


You could've simply looked at the images to answer that question. The only thing that's been moved to the top screen is the volume controls, for the rest it all stays on the bottom part.

Whether or not the current 3DS will become unavailable after the New 3DS's release, my guess would be yes. The original 3DS is pretty much unavailable at this point, with XLs having taken over the market of the 3DS in the same way that the DS Lite replaced the original DS. The DSi never fully replaced the Lite, but that was due to its incompatibility with GBA titles. This system is compatible with all DS and 3DS titles, so there's no real reason for Nintendo to keep producing older models.



mattyboo1 said:


> aww really
> Then basically the original 3ds is going to become outdated and old. how do the make then exclusive though? different shaped game cards again?


Either that or software blocking. They haven't yet shown how games will be made exclusive to the New 3DS.



mattyboo1 said:


> Exactly! i Completely agree with you! this new 3ds is basically going to be a whole new console and in a few years they will shut down all wifi and stuff for regular original 3ds. and they wont make any new regular 3ds games probably.


It all runs on the same firmware, so it all uses the same servers as well. Don't forget that the DS/Wii servers were made before the Nintendo Network was created. Now that that's in place, likely all future Nintendo systems will be using those servers to connect.

And I really don't see why people keep saying it's an entirely new system. It's a minor hardware upgrade, it's not enough to say it's an entirely new handheld generation.


----------



## Jeremy

Ashtot said:


> Honestly this is a huge disappointment. I'm not really willing to fork out cash for some new/improved crappy features and some awful redesigned button placements. They're going to have to push out some really good games to get my attention.



It's just an upgraded system, not an entirely new one.  So if you don't think it's worth your money, then don't buy it.  The only reason I'm considering it is because I never "upgraded" to an XL, so it might be worth getting this once since it will be a much bigger improvement from my first gen 3DS.


----------



## n64king

I'd say if the 3DS line takes years to "end", they could easily do another Mario Kart, but I doubt it on Animal Crossing, that game is extremely expansive as it is. Besides MK8 is going to be going on until at least May 2015 with it's DLC and what not, who knows if they'll decide to continue it past then or what. But I still wouldn't hold my breath for MK9 or something for the next 3DS.

I'm anxious to find out if they're axing DS support on this like how they took away GBA support on the DS Lite. The 2nd model lost it's backwards compatibility. That'd be a pain in the rear if that ended up happening imo. Especially this time the freakin cartridges are essentially the same shape unlike before.


----------



## tamagotchi

Ergh, I already have an XL, lol.
Changed my mind. After I actually looked at it, I really don't want it. It doesn't look all too appealing tbh.


----------



## Jawile

n64king said:


> I'd say if the 3DS line takes years to "end", they could easily do another Mario Kart, but I doubt it on Animal Crossing, that game is extremely expansive as it is. Besides MK8 is going to be going on until at least May 2015 with it's DLC and what not, who knows if they'll decide to continue it past then or what. But I still wouldn't hold my breath for MK9 or something for the next 3DS.
> 
> I'm anxious to find out if they're axing DS support on this like how they took away GBA support on the DS Lite. The 2nd model lost it's backwards compatibility. That'd be a pain in the rear if that ended up happening imo. Especially this time the freakin cartridges are essentially the same shape unlike before.



I don't think they'd axe DS support. DS cards and 3DS cards are similar so you can put them in the slot, while GBA and DS cards are very different, so you can't put them in the same slot.


----------



## Reindeer

n64king said:


> I'm anxious to find out if they're axing DS support on this like how they took away GBA support on the DS Lite. The 2nd model lost it's backwards compatibility. That'd be a pain in the rear if that ended up happening imo. Especially this time the freakin cartridges are essentially the same shape unlike before.


They've already answered this. It's fully compatible with DS games.


----------



## Mario.

I just saw the trailer and i really hope they dont make any exclusive games to the new 3ds please oh please nintendo don't do this


----------



## BerryPop

Mario. said:


> I just saw the trailer and i really hope they dont make any exclusive games to the new 3ds please oh please nintendo don't do this



Um, Xenoblade chronicles 3d is exclusive...


----------



## g u a v a

; A;!!! THE ANIMAL CROSSING ONES. Ahhh I'm definitely upgrading if it comes out in the states. My 3DS is looking a lil worse for wear :<


----------



## RhinoK

BerryPop said:


> Um, Xenoblade chronicles 3d is exclusive...



There's going to be other games as well. 

-

Imagine it; Pokemon battles without lag.


----------



## Mario.

I'm really upset about this  -_-


----------



## Jeremy

Mario. said:


> I'm really upset about this  -_-



Why?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I might get the XL, since I don't have one and I obviously have to have all the new consoles.


----------



## spCrossing




----------



## Solar

Honestly, I really like the metallic blue of the new one. I'm really attached to my PopTart 3DS though. I'm a sucker for new consoles really. But I'm so torn, I supposed a metallic dark red color would do it for me. Hmmm. It's alot to think about isn't it.


----------



## EpicDoodle

Seems interesting... I might get it depending on how many exclusive games are released... For now, I'll just stick to my 3DS  I'll probably end up buying it eventually lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

The only thing I'm disappointed about it is that isn't coming in time for Christmas! Ugh!

It looks cool. I'm gonna go XL this time. And get my sister the regular one. And keep my old one for pokemon trades.

And I really want xenoblade chronicles reboot to come to America because my Wii broke and I didn't get to finish it.


----------



## xiaonu

I can't wait for the firmware update for themes!! The themes aren't free though..? 
And the new system is a mixed feeling.. I don't think I'll get it. It just feels too soon for a new system.
All the posts here have great points I can agree with.
Not sure if there will be many exclusive games, but if there are, and the graphics are a huge improvement, I may think about it. especially if for some reason a new animal crossing released lol.
I like the switching themes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xiaonu said:


> I can't wait for the firmware update for themes!! The themes aren't free though..?
> And the new system is a mixed feeling.. I don't think I'll get it. It just feels too soon for a new system.
> All the posts here have great points I can agree with.
> Not sure if there will be many exclusive games, but if there are, and the graphics are a huge improvement, I may think about it. especially if for some reason a new animal crossing released lol.
> I like the switching themes.


October for the firmware!  If the themes aren't free, that's even less incentive for me to use one.


----------



## Leopardfire

If someone leans against the front of the 3DS or picks it up by the front, can a game cart potentially pop out? I know it wouldn't be all that common, but I could easily see myself accidentally hitting the area. What if it happened while I was saving ACNL and it corrupted? I also dislike the stylus placement, as a lefty I loved its old placement. I wonder why Nintendo put the cart and stylus placements in the front, it seems like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Leopardfire said:


> If someone leans against the front of the 3DS or picks it up by the front, can a game cart potentially pop out? I know it wouldn't be all that common, but I could easily see myself accidentally hitting the area. What if it happened while I was saving ACNL and it corrupted? I also dislike the stylus placement, as a lefty I loved its old placement. I wonder why Nintendo put the cart and stylus placements in the front, it seems like a bad idea to me.


A lot of the design seems like a bad idea honestly, there's so many things made wrong that didn't need fixing to begin with. 

We didn't need Start/Select moved where the Power Button currently is. 
Didn't need the stylus moved.
The XL fixed the awkward headphone jack but they ruined it again. 
Power button is now on the outside.... Why? It'll literally turn itself off now.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

If I need an XL maybe haha, where do I preorder.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Also it needs a better name


----------



## Reindeer

Tom said:


> A lot of the design seems like a bad idea honestly, there's so many things made wrong that didn't need fixing to begin with.
> 
> We didn't need Start/Select moved where the Power Button currently is.
> Didn't need the stylus moved.
> The XL fixed the awkward headphone jack but they ruined it again.
> Power button is now on the outside.... Why? It'll literally turn itself off now.


Time will tell, but I doubt Nintendo would ship a product without having thoroughly tested this kind of stuff. I can't remember any DS model having these kinds of problems unless you dropped the system, in which case it wasn't a design flaw but user error.



LoveMcQueen said:


> Also it needs a better name


TH-TH-THREE DEE ESS *NEO*


----------



## Cress

2009: DSi
2010: DSi XL
2011: 3DS
2012: 3DS XL
2013: 2DS
2014: New 3DS and New 3DS XL
2015: New 2DS?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tom said:


> A lot of the design seems like a bad idea honestly, there's so many things made wrong that didn't need fixing to begin with.
> 
> We didn't need Start/Select moved where the Power Button currently is.
> Didn't need the stylus moved.
> The XL fixed the awkward headphone jack but they ruined it again.
> Power button is now on the outside.... Why? It'll literally turn itself off now.


This is what I thought when I first saw it. But when I found out only New 3DS games will only work on the New 3DS. Well you haven't got much choose. Plus don't forgot the new features lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> Also it needs a better name


Well this is the Japanese name for now, I have a feeling the name will be changed coming outside of Japan.


----------



## Mario.

Jeremy said:


> Why?



Because for an example if i wanted to play a new 3ds game but its only exclusive to the brand new 3ds theres know why for me to play it on my old one i would have to get the new one just to play it which really sucks idk if i will get this ugh.......


----------



## Draco

i dont know if this was coverd or not wile watching video was busy trying to read sub titles. is the NEW 3DS still coming with a 4GB Memory card i saw the micro card but im not clear. and i wonder if ill be able to tranfer my games on my 3DS XL to new 3DS via a system transfer that would slove any isshues.


----------



## Reindeer

Draco said:


> i dont know if this was coverd or not wile watching video was busy trying to read sub titles. is the NEW 3DS still coming with a 4GB Memory card i saw the micro card but im not clear. and i wonder if ill be able to tranfer my games on my 3DS XL to new 3DS via a system transfer that would slove any isshues.


If it comes with an SD card is unknown, we do know that the Micro SD is in addition to the regular SD card slot. Since the 3DS, 3DS XL and 2DS all came with SD cards, I think it's safe to assume the New 3DS models will too. Judging by the size found in the 3DS XL and 2DS systems, it's 4GB unless they upgrade to 8GB.

And since it all runs on the same firmware, system transfer works the same way as it does now. You do the transfer, take the SD card out of your old 3DS and put it into the new one and you're ready to go.


----------



## Reesey

I literally just bought my xl last month lmao

But it does look pretty cool, if a little unfair that theres gonna be games exclusive to a system with only small upgrades -_- might buy the 3DS when it releases if I have the cash though


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'll probably trade my current XL in for the new XL! I'm a sucker for better battery life and better screens.


----------



## a potato

ACNL THEMES DOE. 

welp
good-bye, money. 

AND HELLO TIMMY AND TOMMY


----------



## Draco

a potato said:


> ACNL THEMES DOE.
> 
> welp
> good-bye, money.
> 
> AND HELLO TIMMY AND TOMMY



NOT THE MAMA -Avatar spotted :   Im happy with most of what i see other then power button odd place to put it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reesey said:


> I literally just bought my xl last month lmao
> 
> But it does look pretty cool, if a little unfair that theres gonna be games exclusive to a system with only small upgrades -_- might buy the 3DS when it releases if I have the cash though


LOL I know how you feel, I just got a new 3DS 2 weeks ago, and they cost $250 here (Got mine for $200 however).



a potato said:


> ACNL THEMES DOE.
> 
> welp
> good-bye, money.
> 
> AND HELLO TIMMY AND TOMMY


This is me.


----------



## RayOfHope

But will there be _purple_


----------



## a potato

The 3DS came out in the US about a month and a half after Japan, so hopefully that pattern will continue!


----------



## MC4pros

I already have a 3DS XL and I'm not planning on spending any more money on a system I already have. It doesn't look very appealing, to be honest. :/


----------



## CR33P

i doubt it will come out anytime soon for us, probably q4 or q3
i'm kind of split on this

but that white 3ds ew, why would anybody want those ugly buttons
but na probably won't have a white 3ds
if we do though it better not have those button colors


----------



## Draco

CR33P said:


> i doubt it will come out anytime soon for us, probably q4 or q3
> i'm kind of split on this
> 
> but that white 3ds ew, why would anybody want those ugly buttons
> but na probably won't have a white 3ds
> if we do though it better not have those button colors



i could be wrong but i think it is a tribute to the N64 system which could be i insight to what there thinking as in maybe more N64 titles. Heres hopeing for Majora's Mask and Donkey Kong 64  (Banjo and Kazooie?)


----------



## CR33P

Draco said:


> i could be wrong but i think it is a tribute to the N64 system which could be i insight to what there thinking as in maybe more N64 titles. Heres hopeing for Majora's Mask and Donkey Kong 64  (Banjo and Kazooie?)



it is but still
i prefer pure white


----------



## Beary

I just got an XL LAST YEAR
and now all the games will be for these GRRRRRR

NINTENDOOOOOO


----------



## CR33P

Beary said:


> I just got an XL LAST YEAR
> and now all the games will be for these GRRRRRR
> 
> NINTENDOOOOOO



don't worry it's going to be released in like a year
or maybe longer

- - - Post Merge - - -

but still i wonder if they are releasing or/as or old 3ds games for this new model
i hope not because it'll compel me to buy it (knowing that i could get a better speed even if it is tiny)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> If it comes with an SD card is unknown, we do know that the Micro SD is in addition to the regular SD card slot. Since the 3DS, 3DS XL and 2DS all came with SD cards, I think it's safe to assume the New 3DS models will too. Judging by the size found in the 3DS XL and 2DS systems, it's 4GB unless they upgrade to 8GB.
> 
> And since it all runs on the same firmware, system transfer works the same way as it does now. You do the transfer, take the SD card out of your old 3DS and put it into the new one and you're ready to go.


It won't come with a charger in Japan. But memory card is unknown and was it confirmed to still have the larger SD cart? I saw a translated FAQ that seemed to imply it was Micro SDs only now.


----------



## CR33P

OMG EVEN THE BLUE ONE HAS COLORED BUTTONSAF<AKFASdf

- - - Post Merge - - -

but really guys
it is MY DREAM FOR AN ALL WHITE 3DS TO COME OUT IN NA
PLEASE !!!


----------



## Draco

i belive i remember y they made them differnt colors on N64 was because in a visual memory brain test has faster response time when associating a key with a color vs a number or letter.


----------



## Reindeer

Draco said:


> i could be wrong but i think it is a tribute to the N64 system which could be i insight to what there thinking as in maybe more N64 titles. Heres hopeing for Majora's Mask and Donkey Kong 64  (Banjo and Kazooie?)


It's a tribute to the SNES controller. It was also in the presentation.

Maybe SNES VC games? But I wouldn't expect too much.



Tom said:


> It won't come with a charger in Japan. But memory card is unknown and was it confirmed to still have the larger SD cart? I saw a translated FAQ that seemed to imply it was Micro SDs only now.


The charger isn't surprising, the XL systems don't come with chargers either. I'm fairly sure I've seen it mentioned that it has both SD and Micro SD, but if there's a source that shows it's just Micro SD, I'll make sure to edit the OP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> OMG EVEN THE BLUE ONE HAS COLORED BUTTONSAF<AKFASdf


Handhelds were the only consoles to not have colored buttons (if you don't count special editions)... UNTIL NOW!!!

*REVOLUTIONARY*​


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> The charger isn't surprising, the XL systems don't come with chargers either. I'm fairly sure I've seen it mentioned that it has both SD and Micro SD, but if there's a source that shows it's just Micro SD, I'll make sure to edit the OP.


http://www.siliconera.com/2014/08/29/nintendo-answers-questions-new-nintendo-3ds/
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/new/qa/index.html

Not sure if these mean MicroSD only, but it seems to imply as much.


----------



## Box9Missingo

BlueLeafeon said:


> Am I the only person here who isn't pumped up by this at all? I mean, the new features are nice--especially for upcoming games like smash bros. But I have a Fire Emblem 3DS and I held out on getting a 3DS for months so that I could get it. I am not pleased with the idea that I'll have to use another 3DS just to play new games.



Nope. I feel that way too. I've only had mine for over a year now and my mom has only had hers for part of a year. So it kind of ticked me off . Will be waiting quite awhile (if ever) to get one. And if the games are any more expensive, meaning another $10 or so on top of what they already are, then I won't even bother.


----------



## Draco

nm


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I just watched the direct I am surprised it actually doesn't come with the changer, you think well you kinda need the changer to use the New 3DS ha? Well at least you can use your old changer from your 3DS/3DS XL/DSi/DSi LL, but still.

The changing stand looks kinda weird to me, like it could fall over lol, but I doubt.....I hope.
But it makes me happy you don't have to take off the hard cover of your 3DS to put it in the changing stand, finally. I hated this since, I love using covers.

...
and my friend keeps calling it a toaster.


----------



## Venn

If you already have an XL, can you still get those cover things?


----------



## Reindeer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I just watched the direct I am surprised it actually doesn't come with the changer, you think well you kinda need the changer to use the New 3DS ha? The changing stand looks kinda weird to me, like it could fall over lol, but I doubt.....I hope.
> But it makes me happy you don't have to take off the hard cover of your 3DS to put it in the changing stand, finally. I hated this since I loved using covers.
> 
> ...
> and my friend keeps calling it a toaster.


It uses the same connectors as the DSi/3DS. I don't know why they're opting not to include the charger, as I think a lot of people that don't have a 3DS yet could be pulled in by this. I feel like there should be two versions sold, one with a charger and one without.


----------



## unravel

Just bought 3DS 2 years ago I mean come on... Am I only the one pissed because this? lol


----------



## Reindeer

Venice said:


> If you already have an XL, can you still get those cover things?


The swappable covers are only for the standard size, not the XL.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reindeer said:


> It uses the same connectors as the DSi/3DS. I don't know why they're opting not to include the charger, as I think a lot of people that don't have a 3DS yet could be pulled in by this. I feel like there should be two versions sold, one with a charger and one without.


Opps, I was still reading information and noticed this after I edited my post. Thanks anyway~

I agree, but oh well.


----------



## Box9Missingo

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Just bought 3DS 2 years ago I mean come on... Am I only the one pissed because this? lol



No you're not, ITookYourWaffles.

I was REALLY ticked off earlier today. Now I've calmed down a bit, but I'm still a bit angry about it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Just bought 3DS 2 years ago I mean come on... Am I only the one pissed because this? lol


You're not, I just bought a brand new one 2 weeks ago lol. My first about a year.


----------



## Gracelia

Man... I got my 3DS back in October 2013.. I'm kinda upset at that

More freshly, my cousin got a DS a month ago lol XD. This looks cool though!


----------



## unravel

I guess I'm not alone then, if only you can trade old 3DS to new one then I'm happy. I am saving money for college huehue


----------



## Cress

I saved my 3DS after I got my poptart Animal Crossing XL.I'll probably trade it in for a new 3DS. The swappable covers and the fact I already have an XL make me want the normal one.


----------



## oath2order

Alrighty so...

Better 3DS viewing might be nice.

I like that the regular 3DS (what I'm getting) will have the bigger screens.

Why are they giving ZL and ZR buttons?

The start/seletc is going back to where they were during DS Lite and DSi. Not sure how I feel about that.

Volume slider being on the top screen, I love that.

Yass microsd.

The "swap files with Wi-Fi" should have been something they did in the first place


----------



## Swiftstream

The only thing I'm looking forward to is the swappable covers and themes for the mainscreen.
I rarely ever use 3D


----------



## pengutango

Venice said:


> If you already have an XL, can you still get those cover things?



I thought those covers are only for the regular 3DS, not for the XL. That's what it looked like anyway.


----------



## Saylor

The C stick and better 3D would be nice but I don't like the layout much. I'd only want this if a lot more exclusive games were announced but I hope that doesn't happen because I just bought my XL. :c


----------



## Cress

Just wondering, but is Xenoblade 3D a remake of the first one or a completely new game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but is Xenoblade 3D a remake of the first one or a completely new game?



Remake/Port of the first one.


----------



## Cress

Tom said:


> Remake/Port of the first one.



Ok, never played the first one so I'm happy.


----------



## Box9Missingo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I saved my 3DS after I got my poptart Animal Crossing XL.I'll probably trade it in for a new 3DS. The swappable covers and the fact I already have an XL make me want the normal one.



I won't be trading mine in. Figure it won't be worth it. So I'll be waiting a few years before I get one.


----------



## Farobi

I think it's pretty interesting. But does this mean that the older versions won't support AMiibo?


----------



## Danielkang2

They will support amiibo but you have to get the nfc thing separately and it's not built in.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> I think it's pretty interesting. But does this mean that the older versions won't support AMiibo?



and there are some games you cant play on 3DS such as Xenoblades SIGHHH


----------



## Reindeer

Farobi said:


> I think it's pretty interesting. But does this mean that the older versions won't support AMiibo?


This was asked in the SSB thread as well. Did people even pay attention to the Amiibo presentation during E3?







That's the peripheral for current 3DS models. New 3DS models have Amiibo support built in, so there's no need for that peripheral on those systems.


----------



## Mairen

I'm really excited for this! I was just wondering about what nintendo's next handheld system would be, and then we get this announcement. I play my 3ds multiple times a day. Something really important that I'm wondering though, has it been confirmed yet if this system will have backwards compatibility with 3DS games?


----------



## oath2order

...why WOULDN'T it be available with 3ds games


----------



## Jawile

Mairen said:


> I'm really excited for this! I was just wondering about what nintendo's next handheld system would be, and then we get this announcement. I play my 3ds multiple times a day. Something really important that I'm wondering though, has it been confirmed yet if this system will have backwards compatibility with 3DS games?



It's a 3DS.


----------



## Reindeer

Mairen said:


> I'm really excited for this! I was just wondering about what nintendo's next handheld system would be, and then we get this announcement. I play my 3ds multiple times a day. Something really important that I'm wondering though, has it been confirmed yet if this system will have backwards compatibility with 3DS games?


It's as much a new console as the PS3 Slim was. Meaning it's *not* a new handheld console from Nintendo. It's a slightly upgraded version of the 3DS you already have.

The only 3DS game that's been confirmed to not work with the New 3DS models is Pokemon Tretta Lab, which we don't even have in the west. All other 3DS games work with this system, _because it's the same handheld_.


----------



## Mairen

thanks guys, I figured that would be the case, but the way some of these companies are these days, I wasn't totally sure.


----------



## Reindeer

Mairen said:


> thanks guys, I figured that would be the case, but the way some of these companies are these days, I wasn't totally sure.


Nintendo is always fairly obvious about entirely new consoles, and I doubt they'd announce it like this rather than at a game show like E3 or TGS.


----------



## Jarrad

I love how this means that you'll now be able to have complete control over customising your 3ds - I'm looking forward to seeing unofficial new 3ds XL skins on amazon


----------



## Chiffu

UGH omg I want this! but but I just got an xl...


----------



## LilD

Thanks for the info.  I'm very _very_ interested.  I've only got the standard midnight purple 3ds so I can justify this upgrade!  Now just need a release date for NA 

And swappable covers. <3 only for regular size I gather


----------



## TheWonky

Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.

*If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*

I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.


----------



## Mairen

I'd end up getting the XL. I have an XL now, and I prefer the larger size mostly because of my poor eyesite, but I think I just enjoy the larger size in general. I sometimes heard people complain that the XL is too big to fit in your pocket, but I prefer storing it safely in my bag anyways, so whenever I travel with it, it's not an inconvenience no matter what.


----------



## CR33P

i bought a 3ds so i guess this is my chance to decide to get an xl


----------



## xiaonu

I had to look twice, because I realized that the new 3ds is redesigned to look similar to the 3ds xl and the new 3ds xl. It kind of takes away the uniqueness design the 3ds had even though I prefer the xl look.


----------



## Beachland

I'm kind of annoyed because I JUST bought a refurbished 3DS a few weeks ago. Maybe I'll get one of these new ones if the new-3DS-exclusive games are games I want to buy. Why does Nintendo put out a new console every other year?


----------



## LilD

TheWonky said:


> Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.
> 
> *If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*
> 
> I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.



I was really stoked thinking the xl covers were swappable.  I say still xl because it would be a size upgrade for me but the covers are really cute


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.
> 
> *If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*
> 
> I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.


Having trouble with that myself. I'll probably buy it, and I'm leaning towards the standard one for the covers. But I feel like I've been spoiled by my XL, so I'm having trouble deciding on just one.


----------



## Cudon

Buying the xl since I'm too used to the size of my xl. The covers are cute and all but I guess I'll hope for some other xl benefits than the size.


----------



## a potato

TheWonky said:


> Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.
> 
> *If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*
> 
> I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.



Should I purchase one, I'll get a regular one. Not only for the covers, but also because I don't see a point in the XL. It just seems kinda stupid to me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

TheWonky said:


> Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.
> 
> *If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*
> 
> I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.


Probably the regular 3ds, depending on the price with the XL here in New Zealand (Maybe $100 or more difference) and because I love the custom cover idea.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I will probably get one down the line.

I need another 3DS to self-trade Pokemon with in gen6 games anyways, and I guess I could also buy another copy of NL for it and get badges that would be near-impossible for me otherwise (weeding gold and streetpass gold come to mind off the top of my head).


Actually on NL, what if they made a NL+ game that was New 3DS exclusive? Would this push any of you people undecided or decided against buying into geting the system?


----------



## Reindeer

LambdaDelta said:


> I need another 3DS to self-trade Pokemon with in gen6 games anyways


Just use Pokemon Bank???


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'm kind of confused on why they would make a new system with exclusive games (as in, not like an _just_ upgrade like the DSi was) when the 3DS isn't even 5 years old yet? 

I'll probably only buy one if they announce some additional features that are amazing or games come out that I really want. I do hope this means another handheld AC game soon, though. If I do get it, I'll get the normal one because I don't really like the 3DS XL and I only got one because of the exclusive Pikachu version. The normal one is way more convenient and the XL feels way too big to me.


----------



## Reindeer

LambdaDelta said:


> Actually on NL, what if they made a NL+ game that was New 3DS exclusive? Would this push any of you people undecided or decided against buying into geting the system?


If we could somehow load up the data from our already built town into the upgraded game, that'd be great. I wonder what kind of enhancements there would be though, since I've noticed little to no slowdown in ACNL to begin with. It's not like it's really CPU intensive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bulbadragon said:


> I'm kind of confused on why they would make a new system with exclusive games (as in, not like an _just_ upgrade like the DSi was) when the 3DS isn't even 5 years old yet? I'll probably only buy one if they announce some additional features that are amazing or games come out that I really want. I do hope this means another handheld AC game soon, though.


Because. It's just. A 3DS.


----------



## BlueLeaf

inb4 people berate the system next year because they're butthurt over not having it  

I would definitely get one of the 3DS's on Christmas or my birthday, but probably not on release date. There's also the system-unique games to worry/get hype about. It pretty much depends. 

But we all have to agree about the side-viewing 3D thing that was a plus in my book


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reindeer said:


> Just use Pokemon Bank???



thats not trading and honestly after taking 2+ hours worth of errors dealing with that **** just to move over a single pokemon my thoughts on the bank are

"**** the bank"

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw Reindeer I hope you're ready to be killed by true power next week :^)


----------



## Saylor

TheWonky said:


> Question for you all as a conversation-ish thing.
> 
> *If you do end up buying this console are you going to get the regular 3ds or an XL and why?*
> 
> I'm gonna get it and I'm probably gonna get the regular one due to the customisable covers :x Timtom tho.


Probably the regular because I already have an xl and the swappable covers look really nice.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BlueLeaf said:


> inb4 people berate the system next year because they're butthurt over not having it
> 
> I would definitely get one of the 3DS's on Christmas or my birthday, but probably not on release date. There's also the system-unique games to worry/get hype about. It pretty much depends.
> 
> But we all have to agree about the side-viewing 3D thing that was a plus in my book


People actually use the 3D on the 3DS for more than five minutes?

Like I've complained about to others, since the New 3DS XL isn't customizable I will be waiting for a nice limited edition before picking one up. By then they should have released a few games convincing me of the system power and hey free game included hopefully. 

Also:


----------



## Pirate

It looks nice, but I'll be passing on it.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Tom said:


> People actually use the 3D on the 3DS for more than five minutes?


Ok, maybe for the times someone actually uses 3D does it come in handy


----------



## CR33P

wait a minute i'm confused
is there going to be two versions of or/as, one for 3ds and another for new 3ds? or will it automatically just make it faster??

I PRAY FOR A WHITE 3DS IN NA PLEASE

- - - Post Merge - - -

and smash too


----------



## BlueLeaf

CR33P said:


> wait a minute i'm confused
> is there going to be two versions of or/as, one for 3ds and another for new 3ds? or will it automatically just make it faster??
> 
> I PRAY FOR A WHITE 3DS IN NA PLEASE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and smash too


There's still the normal 3DS/XL, and then they're releasing the "New" 3DS/XL, if that's what you were talking about.


----------



## CR33P

BlueLeaf said:


> There's still the normal 3DS/XL, and then they're releasing the "New" 3DS/XL, if that's what you were talking about.



no i was talking about the games
for upcoming games will it be split? like or/as for new 3ds and one for 3ds

- - - Post Merge - - -

because that would suck for us in the west


----------



## Jawile

CR33P said:


> no i was talking about the games
> for upcoming games will it be split? like or/as for new 3ds and one for 3ds
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> because that would suck for us in the west



No, but OR/AS will run better on the New 3DS
Some future games will not be able to run on the regular 3DS, and will likely not be available for it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Unless Nintendo actually enjoys shooting themselves in the foot, OR/AS won't be New 3DS exclusive.

Nor will it have a New 3DS version, because that's just laughable.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Where'd you people even get that idea?


----------



## CR33P

Jawile said:


> No, but OR/AS will run better on the New 3DS
> Some future games will not be able to run on the regular 3DS, and will likely not be available for it



so or/as and smash is just automatically faster and has the c-stick smash programmed into it already??
wouldn't they need another version for the new shoulder buttons and stuff


----------



## Jawile

CR33P said:


> so or/as and smash is just automatically faster and has the c-stick smash programmed into it already??
> wouldn't they need another version for the new shoulder buttons and stuff



1. It would run better, not exactly "faster". Like how in Pokemon X/Y, battles with many Pokemon would lag with the 3D on, and sometimes even without. On the New 3DS, they won't lag because they will run better on it. If the game can keep a steady framerate, it will keep it on the New 3DS as well.
2. They won't need a new version, I'm sure of it


----------



## a potato

CR33P said:


> so or/as and smash is just automatically faster and has the c-stick smash programmed into it already??
> wouldn't they need another version for the new shoulder buttons and stuff



What I think Jawile is trying to say about ORAS is that due to the improved memory on the new systems, the game will run better than it would on a normal system. 

For SSB, I heard that it is compatible with the new C-Stick, but will not be necessary. 


But back to what I came to the thread for...
I am planning on getting the white 3DS so I can customize the covers. I think that with a white background, colors won't appear altered. Is anyone else planning on doing this?


----------



## CR33P

a potato said:


> What I think Jawile is trying to say about ORAS is that due to the improved memory on the new systems, the game will run better than it would on a normal system.
> 
> For SSB, I heard that it is compatible with the new C-Stick, but will not be necessary.
> 
> 
> But back to what I came to the thread for...
> I am planning on getting the white 3DS so I can customize the covers. I think that with a white background, colors won't appear altered. Is anyone else planning on doing this?



if you're in na there's a small chance of white coming


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Where'd you people even get that idea?



They got that idea from the same place as the person who thought that old 3DS games wouldn't run on the new system.


----------



## LambdaDelta

you people that actually thought that are silly


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reindeer said:


> Just use Pokemon Bank???



Some pokemon evolve by trade so unless you have a friend/sibling with a 3DS and another copy of pokemon x/y, having a spare 3DS is handy


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> No, but OR/AS will run better on the New 3DS





Jawile said:


> 1. It would run better, not exactly "faster". Like how in Pokemon X/Y, battles with many Pokemon would lag with the 3D on, and sometimes even without. On the New 3DS, they won't lag because they will run better on it. If the game can keep a steady framerate, it will keep it on the New 3DS as well.
> 2. They won't need a new version, I'm sure of it


Source? While I definitely would want this, we're not sure if the lag in the 6th Gen games are caused by hardware limitations or if they actually made the game run slower through coding. If it's the latter, then it'll run the same on both versions of the system.


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> Hm, I'll consider it since I don't have an XL.



Same :9

But um it makes me think of a mixture of DS lite and 3DS. With the power and start buttons.
I prefer where the start button is on the 3DS because it's easier to not click on it by mistake ;-; 
I don't like this new placement D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueLeafeon said:


> Am I the only person here who isn't pumped up by this at all? I mean, the new features are nice--especially for upcoming games like smash bros. But I have a Fire Emblem 3DS and I held out on getting a 3DS for months so that I could get it. I am not pleased with the idea that I'll have to use another 3DS just to play new games.



Holy **** I didn't read well, and oh no I don't want to buy a new DS JUST to be able to buy the games I want.... It's not like this version was that different from the 3ds...


----------



## LambdaDelta

I prefer DS lite start/select button placement because its far quicker to work with

so lel


also I kinda loathe the power button being on the face of the system, so that being moved is a plus to me as well


----------



## Jawile

Reindeer said:


> Source? While I definitely would want this, we're not sure if the lag in the 6th Gen games are caused by hardware limitations or if they actually made the game run slower through coding. If it's the latter, then it'll run the same on both versions of the system.



I just kind of assumed it was hardware, since lag was uncommon on 1v1 battles, but when the number of Pokemon increased, the lag goes crazy.


----------



## Libra

Hm... A friend of mine is considering getting a 3DS XL so I guess I'll tell her to wait until this comes out. I'm curious as to how much this new version will cost, given that the "old" one is already expensive enough, haha. Personally I don't see myself buying this anytime soon. I just checked and I ordered my 3DS XL on August 12, 2013; so I've had it for only a year now. But I guess it'll depend on what games will be only for the new system (the Xenoblade Chronicles game looks cool, actually, but it's not something I'd absolutely want).


----------



## Kildor

I just bought my XL this January.

Oh God Why Nintendo.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I swear I read nintendo said something about not making the same system with different specs as it would confuse people lol What are they going to put on the shelves now, they had to put that notice on all adverts saying "this is for 3ds and not ds" because people were stupid enough to buy a 3ds game and wonder why it didn't work on their ds. Now it'll be my 3ds game isn't working on my 3ds.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Most likely getting this, the L button on my 3DS is broke anyway so time for an upgrade. 

I just hate the name, worse than "Wii U". 3DS Ultra would have been better.


----------



## CR33P

Kildor said:


> I just bought my XL this January.
> 
> Oh God Why Nintendo.



oh my god calm down it's a year later


----------



## Draco

im at a loss here  why are some people mad about this can u help me understand? (foreal). I'm looking at this in hours spent no system and i mean no system i have played has got more hours from me i got my moneys worth im happy, and im thinking about,
the upside here Nintendo is not branding this as a new 3DS (hence the lame new name) but they want u to look at it as a upgrade.

But we will need to see if that holds im guessing space world in OCT (Japans E3) will give up more a clue what they intend to do,
with what i call 3DS 2.0 (lol still better then new 3DS am i right?). What im hopeing for out of this is a Slew of new (and old) ideas
that will push the system into the Gen world. With this new Browser apps (like real Apps on 3DS could be something we might get 1 day) Granted would like things like Pandora or Spotify. This may also make older games happen to Like (GBA games *crosses fingers* ) Most likely N64 games like Majora's mask and Donkey Kong 64. Overall i think this is a bit of a setback but i think we are getting more then we are loseing if we just look at this as a whole.


----------



## LambdaDelta

"Mom, can you buy me a New 3DS for my birthday?"

"sure sweetie."

birthday comes, kid opens present and its a "new" 3DS

"moooom, this isn't what I wanted!"



also 3DS 1.5 more like

not enough new functions for 2.0 imo


----------



## TheWonky

Draco said:


> im at a loss here  why are some people mad about this can u help me understand? (foreal). I'm looking at this in hours spent no system and i mean no system i have played has got more hours from me i got my moneys worth im happy, and im thinking about,
> the upside here Nintendo is not branding this as a new 3DS (hence the lame new name) but they want u to look at it as a upgrade.
> 
> But we will need to see if that holds im guessing space world in OCT (Japans E3) will give up more a clue what they intend to do,
> with what i call 3DS 2.0 (lol still better then new 3DS am i right?). What im hopeing for out of this is a Slew of new (and old) ideas
> that will push the system into the Gen world. With this new Browser apps (like real Apps on 3DS could be something we might get 1 day) Granted would like things like Pandora or Spotify. This may also make older games happen to Like (GBA games *crosses fingers* ) Most likely N64 games like Majora's mask and Donkey Kong 64. Overall i think this is a bit of a setback but i think we are getting more then we are loseing if we just look at this as a whole.



I did not get most of that but what I did get was a wee bit contradicting..


----------



## Draco

sure thats point really kinda how people feel right (there all over place) some like it some dont. What im trying to do is get people to look at what nintendo is really thinking and not just to focus on the shiny ball being waved in there face. At this point there Deep DEEp (game system life cycle wise) into the 3DS . They have something else they wanna do and i think Space World will give us the clue.  and is it wrong to wanna listen to my music on my 3DS i dont think so (  )


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd rather listen to my music on an actual music player that can hold more than say 100 songs, but hey


----------



## Draco

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd rather listen to my music on an actual music player that can hold more than say 100 songs, but hey



yeah i was thinking of Streaming but DLing Songs for 3DS guess that bings up a whole new isshue. from a stand point of a APP dont think it would be hard to put on 3ds they already have Netflix and You Tube and Hulu why not Music.


----------



## Emily

I BET THEY ARE DOING THIS SO THEY CAN BRING OUT A NEW EXCLUSIVE ANIMAL CROSSING TO THE CONSOLE SO WE HAVE TO SPEND SO MUCH MONEY 

Please don't do this to me, Nintendo.


----------



## MadCake

It releases on my birthday.
I was just considering getting a japanese 3DS for Flipnote 3D
but now i think i need this


----------



## Reindeer

Lassy said:


> Holy **** I didn't read well, and oh no I don't want to buy a new DS JUST to be able to buy the games I want.... It's not like this version was that different from the 3ds...


It's different enough to be able to play games that would lock up current 3DS models. That's good enough for me.



Jawile said:


> I just kind of assumed it was hardware, since lag was uncommon on 1v1 battles, but when the number of Pokemon increased, the lag goes crazy.


I hope it is hardware limitation, but at the same time you'll have to remember the GC games played on the Wii and Wii games played on the Wii U still lag all the same. The most that changed were the games' loading times. Time will tell.

As for Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, I wouldn't be surprised if they were made compatible with the New 3DS to run better. I'm not saying exclusive, just able to recognize and tap into the extra power available. Kinda like how the Gen 5 games had those (honestly useless) DSi-exclusive features but could still be played on a DS/DS Lite.



Remnantique said:


> I swear I read nintendo said something about not making the same system with different specs as it would confuse people lol What are they going to put on the shelves now, they had to put that notice on all adverts saying "this is for 3ds and not ds" because people were stupid enough to buy a 3ds game and wonder why it didn't work on their ds. Now it'll be my 3ds game isn't working on my 3ds.


The same 3DS games cases, with it clearly saying "ONLY for NEW 3DS" or something similar.
Or go back to the good old days, when people were also too stupid to figure out which games were compatible with which Game Boy, making Nintendo print on the back which systems it could be played on.
Like this.



Draco said:


> im at a loss here  why are some people mad about this can u help me understand? (foreal). I'm looking at this in hours spent no system and i mean no system i have played has got more hours from me i got my moneys worth im happy, and im thinking about,
> the upside here Nintendo is not branding this as a new 3DS (hence the lame new name) but they want u to look at it as a upgrade.


I agree with this. It's a weird standard to hold things by, but I often think that for every Euro I spend on a game, I want to have at least one hour of fun. There's some exceptions here and there (shorter/longer playtime yet still thinking it's worth it), but that's what I generally gauge it by.

I've put 1100 hours into ACNL alone. If I double that to account for all the other games I've played, I can see the €250 I spent on my XL has definitely been worth it. Getting this new system would open up a larger library for me to play, and I'd continue playing my older games on it as well. If anything the New 3DS is worth another €250 to me.

Not telling everyone to hold their purchases to the same standard, but it's something to think about. Keep in mind that this system won't laugh for at least another half year, and see how much that affects your decision.



Draco said:


> But we will need to see if that holds im guessing space world in OCT (Japans E3) will give up more a clue what they intend to do,
> with what i call 3DS 2.0 (lol still better then new 3DS am i right?). What im hopeing for out of this is a Slew of new (and old) ideas
> that will push the system into the Gen world. With this new Browser apps (like real Apps on 3DS could be something we might get 1 day) Granted would like things like Pandora or Spotify. This may also make older games happen to Like (GBA games *crosses fingers* ) Most likely N64 games like Majora's mask and Donkey Kong 64. Overall i think this is a bit of a setback but i think we are getting more then we are loseing if we just look at this as a whole.





Draco said:


> sure thats point really kinda how people feel right (there all over place) some like it some dont. What im trying to do is get people to look at what nintendo is really thinking and not just to focus on the shiny ball being waved in there face. At this point there Deep DEEp (game system life cycle wise) into the 3DS . They have something else they wanna do and i think Space World will give us the clue.  and is it wrong to wanna listen to my music on my 3DS i dont think so (  )


Has it even been confirmed there's going to be another Space World this year?

Even if it has been, don't jump to conclusions. Don't forget that the shortest wait times were between the GBC and DS, with three years wait time between GBC and GBA and another three between GBA and DS. It took _seven years_ for Nintendo to replace the DS. With this new version of the 3DS, all they're proving is that they want to keep the system alive. It's selling well and they don't want to introduce a new system yet. It would be especially stupid if Nintendo presented us with an updated build of the 3DS, then immediately turned around and said "yo entirely new handheld coming next year". Nobody would buy the New 3DS, because the handheld system coming shortly after could play all the exclusives and more.

It's been three and a half years since the 3DS was introduced. With it pretty much starting to rival the success of the DS (which, to remind you, was on the market for seven years), it would be poor business sense to think about releasing a new system in the coming year rather than supporting what's already out.



Emily said:


> THEY ARE DOING THIS SO THEY CAN BRING OUT A NEW EXCLUSIVE ANIMAL CROSSING TO THE CONSOLE SO WE HAVE TO SPEND SO MUCH MONEY
> 
> Please don't do this to me, Nintendo.


Source pls


----------



## Draco

i looked it up just now on Google spaceworld is  on OCT 28-30 and is to be held in Frankfort Ger of this year, so i guess it is on (Wayne and Garth  "GAME ON" ) lol . As for rest i think u make a point maybe best thing for us to do is wait and se let nintendo make first move then tell them what we think ( or would u say they already made first move and it is 2nd move we are waiting for IDK.)

Either way im hopeing for the Best but ready for a Hurricane.


----------



## Kildor

CR33P said:


> oh my god calm down it's a year later



I'm actually pretty pissed and happy and sad at the same time about this. I'm pissed because I bought an XL not knowing that a new, better system is gonna appear months later. Happy because I wanna get it. And sad because I don't know if and how I will get it. 

I'm pretty broke.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Scoured the net and looked at the images again, I think it'd be safe to assume the "New" Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo 3DS XLs will be Micro SD only. No images with the old larger carts, only the Micro. Larger ones aren't mentioned either, so that seems like proof enough for me.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I'm one of those people who's upset that they feel the need to release another system but is gonna get it anyway because they sold their soul to Nintendo a long time ago. (I've owned every model of the DS at some point.)


----------



## Reindeer

Kildor said:


> I'm actually pretty pissed and happy and sad at the same time about this. I'm pissed because I bought an XL not knowing that a new, better system is gonna appear months later. Happy because I wanna get it. And sad because I don't know if and how I will get it.
> 
> I'm pretty broke.


I bet other people bought a new system just recently, even in Japan, since there was no indication that Nintendo would be announcing the New 3DS... or better said, that it would have games exclusive to it.

And then again, Nintendo isn't forcing people to buy the system. If people want to play an exclusive game but don't want to buy a New 3DS they can just suck it up. See it as $300 saved.



Tom said:


> Scoured the net and looked at the images again, I think it'd be safe to assume the "New" Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo 3DS XLs will be Micro SD only. No images with the old larger carts, only the Micro. Larger ones aren't mentioned either, so that seems like proof enough for me.


Edited OP to reflect that.


----------



## Kildor

Reindeer said:


> I bet other people bought a new system just recently, even in Japan, since there was no indication that Nintendo would be announcing the New 3DS... or better said, that it would have games exclusive to it.
> 
> And then again, Nintendo isn't forcing people to buy the system. If people want to play an exclusive game but don't want to buy a New 3DS they can just suck it up. See it as $300 saved.
> 
> 
> Edited OP to reflect that.



I just hope they won't stop making games for the 3DS because of this. At least not yet. There's probably a chance where Nintendo will only start developing for the New 3DS because it has a stronger, faster processor and it can handle bigger games.


----------



## Reindeer

Kildor said:


> I just hope they won't stop making games for the 3DS because of this. At least not yet. There's probably a chance where Nintendo will only start developing for the New 3DS because it has a stronger, faster processor and it can handle bigger games.


If that happens it'll take a few years. I think there'll be a bunch of studios making New 3DS-exclusive games, but Nintendo will be smart enough to support the older models for a time at least. Some consumers don't have the money or have to be eased into buying, completely abandoning the old system would only serve to chase those people away. Smarter to release games compatible with both systems while at the same time having a steady stream of exclusive games for the New 3DS to create interest.


----------



## Mr. Kat

These new models for the 3DS/3DS XL are pretty interesting if you ask me. I'm not sure why Nintendo wanted to make a new model for a handheld that was good enough, but the new and improved features/specs are definitely welcome in my books. Imagine the things that they could do with that extra power. Is it worth buying a new model of the 3DS just to play a few games? I think it is, since you would be getting a new and improved experience on a handheld. That's just my opinion however, yours could differ. Perhaps Nintendo is just going to keep releasing new 3DS models in the future, rather than making a whole new handheld?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I'm getting the Japanese model of the system for a change.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I don't really mind this, my 3DS is old, plain, aqua colored, and kinda slow now TBH. 

So I would totally upgrade. I hate how Nintendo just releases new systems without much fanfare/forethought, because who knows if this is gonna last another 5 years or 10 months. 

Of course, that's assuming it evens COMES to North America.


----------



## JJarmon

I'm hyped up and excited for this, but I'm disappointed that the XL doesn't have the template feature. I currently have the XL and prefer it over the small 3DS since I have bigger hands, but I'd like to be able to have some customization. also nintendo, stop taking all my money, i'm not rich


----------



## Stevey Queen

JJarmon said:


> I'm hyped up and excited for this, but I'm disappointed that the XL doesn't have the template feature. I currently have the XL and prefer it over thegll 3DS since I have bigger hands, but I'd like to be able to have some customization. also nintendo, stop taking all my money, i'm not rich



Same. I want to go XL this time and I'm disappointed that they don't have swappable covers. But then again I'm not that interested into having to spend extra money for an aesthetic accessory. So I'm good


----------



## Reindeer

in-a-pickle said:


> I don't really mind this, my 3DS is old, plain, aqua colored, and kinda slow now TBH.
> 
> So I would totally upgrade. I hate how Nintendo just releases new systems without much fanfare/forethought, because who knows if this is gonna last another 5 years or 10 months.
> 
> Of course, that's assuming it evens COMES to North America.


Why wouldn't it? It's just not this year, but early 2015.

Also I think that if you look at the gap between the final version of the DS family (DSi) and the 3DS you'll get an idea of how long it'll take before Nintendo releases another one. 3 years appears to be the common gap, with it being the amount of years between the GBC and GBA, GBA and DS, and the DSi and 3DS. Seeing as the New 3DS is getting a bunch of new features, I'd say that we can at least assume that it'll be 2016 before Nintendo releases a new handheld. It's a year early, but whatever.


----------



## TheWonky

Prsonally, I would be surprised if it isn't out here before Christmas.... if it isnt Nintendo lost a major oppurtunityy


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Prsonally, I would be surprised if it isn't out here before Christmas.... if it isnt Nintendo lost a major oppurtunityy


They've already said it won't be out in the west until 2015.


----------



## TheWonky

Lost oppurtunity then


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheWonky said:


> Lost oppurtunity then



Lost opportunity for a load of defective or dead handhelds.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Not for Japan. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Nintendo, why?
just why?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Personally, I feel that I will not upgrade. Though it has many of the features I wanted to see in the 3DS since the inclusion of the Circle Pad Pro, I feel that they are doing it too late now. As far as exclusive games for the "New" 3DS, I think a hardware upgrade won't be required because they will have to make it work for the old 3DS or they will start to lose customers, so just Circle Pad Pro compatibility at the least for the older 3DS consoles to support a few games that are meant for the "New" 3DS. As far as sending it out of Japan, I am doubting it at this point as Nintendo of America and Europe have had yet to make a statement about it. 

My overall thoughts so far are crappy towards the New 3DS consoles. (I'm already feeling horrible for choosing a regular 3DS over the 3DS XL about 2 years ago...) I'm hoping they won't be sent out of Japan as I think there will be a lot of confusion over the name alone. I can already tell you that some retailers here in Arizona are causing confusion for some consumers. Here's a conversation I happened to find through my StreetPass Arizona group:


Spoiler: Start of the "New" 3DS Confusion






> Mom: ?Do you have new 3DS??
> Store Guy: ?I?m sorry, did you say new 3DS or New 3DS??
> Mom: ?My son wants a new 3DS for his birthday.?
> Store Guy: ?A new New 3DS??
> Mom: ?A new 3DS.?
> Store Guy: ?We have a used New 3DS.?
> Mom: ?I will take the cheapest one.?
> Store Guy ?Ah, that would be a new old 3DS?
> -[Child cries on his birthday.]-





Quite sad in my opinion that stores are causing parents a stir like that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/new-3ds-model-will-come-with-exciting-new-features-but-no-charger

If they going to supply them separately, they better be selling them for 99 cents

Stupidest thing I've ever seen Nintendo do

You ain't that broke Nintendo!

(If this isn't legit, and I hope it's not, I apologize. I just saw it and wanted to share it)


----------



## Reindeer

PoizonMushro0m said:


> As far as sending it out of Japan, I am doubting it at this point as Nintendo of America and Europe have had yet to make a statement about it.


NOE has made a statement saying it wouldn't come out in Europe until 2015, and various sources have confirmed it's the same for NA territories. Why make statements when the news is already out there?



LoveMcQueen said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/new-3ds-model-will-come-with-exciting-new-features-but-no-charger
> 
> If they going to supply them separately, they better be selling them for 99 cents
> 
> Stupidest thing I've ever seen Nintendo do
> 
> You ain't that broke Nintendo!
> 
> (If this isn't legit, and I hope it's not, I apologize. I just saw it and wanted to share it)


It's not money issues that makes them do this. Nintendo is seeing a lot of purchases are by the same people, so rather than fill up their house with chargers they're starting to sell systems without any chargers supplied. It also allows them to produce less, meaning it's better for the environment. If anything, it's Nintendo making a fairly smart move in regards to customer satisfaction, environmental awareness and cost effectiveness.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I learned on an IGN video that in japan it's normal for console upgrades to not have chargers

http://ca.ign.com/videos/2014/09/02/a-closer-look-at-nintendos-new-3ds


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Who cares about a dumb charger???/


----------



## Reindeer

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Who cares about a dumb charger???/


People that don't have a DSi/3DS system and thus no compatible charger.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Then buy one? lel. People act like stuff is so hard.

It's like 5 bucks


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Why such a big deal about no charger? Japan is the only place that doesn't sell consoles with a power cable, so you guys nothing to worry about!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

And even lower than 5 bucks. lel
it was japan only. leeeeeeeeel


----------



## Reindeer

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Why such a big deal about no charger? Japan is the only place that doesn't sell consoles with a power cable, so you guys nothing to worry about!


The current 3DS XL doesn't come with one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Why such a big deal about no charger? Japan is the only place that doesn't sell consoles with a power cable, so you guys nothing to worry about!


Oh....didn't know this, opps.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Well it doesnt matter, just go and buy yourselfs one for 2 bucks pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Personally, I feel that I will not upgrade. Though it has many of the features I wanted to see in the 3DS since the inclusion of the Circle Pad Pro, I feel that they are doing it too late now. As far as exclusive games for the "New" 3DS, I think a hardware upgrade won't be required because they will have to make it work for the old 3DS or they will start to lose customers, so just Circle Pad Pro compatibility at the least for the older 3DS consoles to support a few games that are meant for the "New" 3DS. As far as sending it out of Japan, I am doubting it at this point as Nintendo of America and Europe have had yet to make a statement about it.
> 
> My overall thoughts so far are crappy towards the New 3DS consoles. (I'm already feeling horrible for choosing a regular 3DS over the 3DS XL about 2 years ago...) I'm hoping they won't be sent out of Japan as I think there will be a lot of confusion over the name alone. I can already tell you that some retailers here in Arizona are causing confusion for some consumers. Here's a conversation I happened to find through my StreetPass Arizona group:
> Quite sad in my opinion that stores are causing parents a stir like that.


It's a bit too late yeah, but knowing Nintendo they'll try pushing the system by developing exclusively for it. Xenoblade Chronicles is the first title, all it takes is a few more Marios or Zeldas, we'll see people make the jump. So inevitably the hardware upgrade might be required if you want to play some of your favorite games. 

Jealous that StreetPass Arizona is still kicking, StreetPass DC kicked the bucket. I imagine that if NOA doesn't change the name or make it obvious that there's a difference between the 3DS and the New 3DS there will be mass confusion on similar proportions like the Wii U. 



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> And even lower than 5 bucks. lel
> it was japan only. leeeeeeeeel


Be quiet.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Nah, I'll be quiet when I want to.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Reindeer said:


> The current 3DS XL doesn't come with one.



It does here in North America.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PoizonMushro0m said:


> It does here in North America.



Yeah, I think it doesn't in UK/Japan though.


----------



## Boccages

I think I'm going to wait for the bone fide successor to the 3DS to shell out more money...


----------



## LambdaDelta

LoveMcQueen said:


> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/new-3ds-model-will-come-with-exciting-new-features-but-no-charger
> 
> If they going to supply them separately, they better be selling them for 99 cents
> 
> Stupidest thing I've ever seen Nintendo do
> 
> You ain't that broke Nintendo!
> 
> (If this isn't legit, and I hope it's not, I apologize. I just saw it and wanted to share it)



fun fact: the LL doesn't come with a charger either

this isn't anything newsworthy and is rather poor journalism of the the site to publish it in the way that they did


----------



## Libra

_Just like its predecessors, the New 3DS will be region-locked. Nintendo confirmed to GameSpot that games released across Japan, Europe, and North America will only be playable in those territories. If you purchase a Japanese New 3DS in October, keep in mind that it will only play Japanese games._

Source here.

Shoot, so much for hoping to be able to buy USA games.  (Can't say I'm surprised, though. Oh well... )


----------



## Reindeer

Libra said:


> _Just like its predecessors, the New 3DS will be region-locked. Nintendo confirmed to GameSpot that games released across Japan, Europe, and North America will only be playable in those territories. If you purchase a Japanese New 3DS in October, keep in mind that it will only play Japanese games._
> 
> Source here.
> 
> Shoot, so much for hoping to be able to buy USA games.  (Can't say I'm surprised, though. Oh well... )


Well yeah, it was to be expected. I kinda wanted to ask Izzy why he'd be buying a Japanese 3DS unless he was totally prepared for importing all of his games.

Then again I don't really care for people's stupid decisions, it'll just be like this chick complaining she can't play her Japanese copy of Project X Zone on her 3DS.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I know it's region locked. I'm not dumb. I'm going to be in Japan when it comes out so I don't need to import anything.


----------



## Reindeer

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I know it's region locked. I'm not dumb. I'm going to be in Japan when it comes out so I don't need to import anything.


Are you moving there permanently? Because if not, I still don't see the point. If you wanted to play any games on it in the future you'd have to import.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I do have a family member living there(gonna see them for a bit), so they can just buy me games and send them to me for free!


----------



## TheWonky

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I do have a family member living there(gonna see them for a bit), so they can just buy me games and send them to me for free!



What if they don't want to buy yoh it EVERY time you fancy a game? :x


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd be more wondering about shipping charges

unless they don't mind getting the game months later, those could rack up very fast depending on how much stuff they wanted


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd be more wondering about shipping charges
> 
> unless they don't mind getting the game months later, those could rack up very fast depending on how much stuff they wanted


I buy stuff from Japan all the time haha. I think depending on the shipping such as SAL or EMS, it would be around $15 - $20 USD or more. Also keep note of the source you are buying it from, prices may have quite a difference.


----------



## Reindeer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I buy stuff from Japan all the time haha. I think depending on the shipping such as SAL or EMS, it would be around $15 - $20 USD or more. Also keep note of the source you are buying it from, prices may have quite a difference.


Depending on the country you're in and if you're lucky or not, there may also be a customs charge though.

It quickly adds up to a game that's way too expensive, and also in a strange language (assuming Izzy doesn't know Japanese).


----------



## Peoki

Not sure why people are so against Izzy buying the New 3DS. They could always buy their games on the eShop to save on import fees. lol

There are plenty of people that own Japanese consoles and games without actually knowing the language- It's when they go in without expecting region lock and later complaining about how their NA/EU (etc) games are incompatible with the system. 

Tl;dr Izzy doesn't have to explain their decision. Let them spend their money as they please.


----------



## TheWonky

Peoki said:


> Not sure why people are so against Izzy buying the New 3DS. They could always buy their games on the eShop to save on import fees. lol
> 
> There are plenty of people that own Japanese consoles and games without actually knowing the language- It's when they go in without expecting region lock and later complaining about how their NA/EU (etc) games are incompatible with the system.
> 
> Tl;dr Izzy doesn't have to explain their decision. Let them spend their money as they please.



No one is against it, we are allowed to ask why and give our opinion when they post it on the line on a forum


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I buy stuff from Japan all the time haha. I think depending on the shipping such as SAL or EMS, it would be around $15 - $20 USD or more. Also keep note of the source you are buying it from, prices may have quite a difference.



Same, which is why I brought it up.

Hell, almost all my non-living expenses are from imported goods. Which I've been importing for the past 5+ years or so, so it's made shipping (and in the cases I need to use them, proxy service) charges pretty easy for me to estimate for the items and tell when it could go too expensive for its own good even before the billed total. Exception to Amazon Japan orders, since they use a set calculation that's based on the number and type of item(s) you order and not the weight of the package.

and on that note, EMS bulk orders the best imo


----------



## HopeQuarry

After all the limited edition older models (XL's and the like), I can't help but feel a little sad about how far behind they'll now be...

I guess I'll be swapping my little red 3ds for a New 3ds and my AC:NL XL for the New XL...Ugh, no. I can't do that. Not my XL ;.;

I hope they change the 'new' name when it comes over to america, something less...abyssal XD.


----------



## LambdaDelta

3DS Neo


----------



## stumph

I wonder how long it will be until it gets a NA release. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think anything was confirmed yet. My guess is sometime around Summer 2015.


----------



## Reindeer

stumph said:


> I wonder how long it will be until it gets a NA release. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think anything was confirmed yet. My guess is sometime around Summer 2015.


Yeah, nothing was confirmed. They just said "2015". I'd rather it be early 2015 though.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Yeah, nothing was confirmed. They just said "2015". I'd rather it be early 2015 though.



It'll be summer 2015 because ACNL was supposed to be "first half of 2015" and it was ****in' June


----------



## LambdaDelta

what does ACNL have to do with this?

though summer would make sense, if only for people having more free time for games


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I think it'd be sooner than summer, isn't it due out next month for Japan? I think we could expect March-ish for NA/Euro.


----------



## TheWonky

oath2order said:


> It'll be summer 2015 because ACNL was supposed to be "first half of 2015" and it was ****in' June



Technically 7th/14th June is the first halfof the year :x


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reindeer said:


> Depending on the country you're in and if you're lucky or not, there may also be a customs charge though.


Opps yes I forgot about this. I was thinking about common countries such as America, and we don't usually have custom charges where I live so I forgot. My apologizes.


----------



## heichou

i ts time to save up ,, , bursts into tears

nintendo why must you do this to me


----------



## samsquared

Are ZL & ZR buttons really necessary? Let's at least use the D-pad first... ;; The weirdest thing about it is that the power button is at the bottom of the system.
Yay! Start and select are back! They're actually more useful there, ufufu
- Can move files between 3DS and PC via Wi-Fi; HELLO. 
Now that I look more closely at it, it's like it took all of the good parts of the DS and the 3DS and smashed them together to make the ultimate 3DS. 
I *sniffle* need it, too... My 3DS is an aging little relic who doesn't have delicious swappable covers. I need to be the envy of the playground!


----------



## Reindeer

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Are ZL & ZR buttons really necessary? Let's at least use the D-pad first... ;;


The ZL and ZR buttons come from the Circle Pad Pro. All the functionality of that thing is now built-in, so that's where they come from. It's for use with games like Monster Hunter and SSB4.


----------



## mattyboo1

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Are ZL & ZR buttons really necessary? Let's at least use the D-pad first... ;; The weirdest thing about it is that the power button is at the bottom of the system.
> Yay! Start and select are back! They're actually more useful there, ufufu
> - Can move files between 3DS and PC via Wi-Fi; HELLO.
> Now that I look more closely at it, it's like it took all of the good parts of the DS and the 3DS and smashed them together to make the ultimate 3DS.
> I *sniffle* need it, too... My 3DS is an aging little relic who doesn't have delicious swappable covers. I need to be the envy of the playground!



It bothers me that the power button is at the bottom. I keep thinking that ill end up hitting the button against my body an then it turns off the power. Also I find the game card at the bottom strange. Anyway I also won't be getting this new 3ds though as I already have 2 3ds systems and recently bought my second one.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Yea i bet there will probably be fault ones where possibly the game card can fall out whilst holding the 3ds upright. It's a possibility.


----------



## Zuko

I'm so hyped to get this new console.

I really look forward to the customizable covers, they got me really excited when I saw them.


----------



## Reindeer

Remnantique said:


> Yea i bet there will probably be fault ones where possibly the game card can fall out whilst holding the 3ds upright. It's a possibility.


With how securely the game cards are placed it'd only be possible if you're pushing on it.

Also, I doubt Nintendo would have moved the power button down there without thinking about how to minimize the amount of systems turning off because of it. It's a portable system after all, so that'd be one of the design challenges. The power button of the Vita is on the outside but that doesn't constantly get turned off. Unless you're literally leaning in on the system, it won't turn off. And if you're leaning in on it, what the hell are you doing?!


----------



## Draco

i too am worried about turning off power button but maybe we can fix that, what if it gave you a prompt before it complated the turn off of unit like   ARE You Sure you wanna turn off unit  Yes B  No A. if you say no then back to game play u go.


----------



## Redacted

As a 3DS XL owner, I feel cheated. I really want to play Xenoblade Chronicles but don't wanna have to buy another 3DS. At least there were no DSi exclusive games besides those in the online store.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Giantmushroom said:


> As a 3DS XL owner, I feel cheated. I really want to play Xenoblade Chronicles but don't wanna have to buy another 3DS. At least there were no DSi exclusive games besides those in the online store.



Can relate. My 3ds is only around a year or so old. My mom's is even younger than that. Will be waiting a couple of years before getting one. By then, who knows if that game will be around . So it might be a case of getting the game and waiting, depending on how much they charge for it.


----------



## samsquared

Reindeer said:


> The ZL and ZR buttons come from the Circle Pad Pro. All the functionality of that thing is now built-in, so that's where they come from. It's for use with games like Monster Hunter and SSB4.


Aaaah, now I can finally play Kid Icarus: Uprising!
I MUST HAVE THIS.


----------



## Ashtot

Let's just hope it was an April Fools joke.


----------



## CR33P

Giantmushroom said:


> As a 3DS XL owner, I feel cheated. I really want to play Xenoblade Chronicles but don't wanna have to buy another 3DS. At least there were no DSi exclusive games besides those in the online store.



It's. In. A. Year.


----------



## Ashtot

CR33P said:


> It's. In. A. Year.



Why does that matter?


----------



## oath2order

Ashtot said:


> Why does that matter?



What they're responding to is the whole idea that people who bought an XL feel "cheated" for whatever reason.


----------



## Yui Z

The more I see of them, the more I keep telling myself that I need to stop pretending I don't want to buy one. Honestly, I had zero interest in buying one when they first came out, but they look super awesome. 

Too bad my piggy bank disagrees. I don't think I'll be willing to fork out unless it really was a next generation console.


----------



## RhinoK

I don't want to buy one, until I feel compelled to buy one (depends on the exclusive games but I'll wait until it's cheap) because I just destroyed a 3DS XL


----------



## Cress

New 3DS XL special editions.
I know it doesn't exactly fit this topic, but it's starnge that Nintendo is still making specail editions of these and not focusing on the New ones.


----------



## Greninja

Nintendo wants to go frickin bankrupt the Wii U barely sold and the 3ds and now this wow and I just bought a 3dsl xl I know I'm gonna want it but not wanna buy it Nintendo your drunk go home!


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> New 3DS XL special editions.
> I know it doesn't exactly fit this topic, but it's starnge that Nintendo is still making specail editions of these and not focusing on the New ones.


Do remember that these were made before the New 3DS was announced. Persona Q has been out in Japan for a while, which the limited edition was designed for. Since the New 3DS won't release in the west until 2015 it also makes sense to release an SE for SSB4 like that.



Greninja said:


> Nintendo wants to go frickin bankrupt the Wii U barely sold and the 3ds and now this wow and I just bought a 3dsl xl I know I'm gonna want it but not wanna buy it Nintendo your drunk go home!


Even if this turned into a flop (spoilers: it won't), the chance of Nintendo going bankrupt over it is nil. If Nintendo were to go bankrupt, it'd be about two or three console generations from now.


----------



## windfall

PuffleKirby21 said:


> New 3DS XL special editions.
> I know it doesn't exactly fit this topic, but it's starnge that Nintendo is still making specail editions of these and not focusing on the New ones.



I guess it's for the collectors out there? Or the people who don't follow nintendo news. I've seen people post pictures of the unopened boxes of special editions, it gets pretty intense. sometimes I wish those people would adopt me

I think the one that looks like the NES looks kinda cool, but I definitely wouldn't buy one though.


----------



## Redacted

oath2order said:


> What they're responding to is the whole idea that people who bought an XL feel "cheated" for whatever reason.



I wouldn't mind if it wasn't for the fact that you can only play Xenoblade Chronicles on the new models.


----------



## DietCake

The "new" redesign kinda upsets me.  Why wasn't this the original 3DS or XL?  It looks perfectly fine, and the covers remind me of the GBA Micro faceplates.  But doing this type of upgrade is a big deal.  Splitting the marketplace between those who have the new 3DS and those who don't is a bad idea.  However, there is a reasonable chance this will do very well anyway.


----------



## Bcat

I AM SO CONFLICTED. ;_; I thought about trying to get an xl on sale this year (Had my eyes on the magical world one) but then they come and throw this in my face! If it weren't for that stinking c-stick I wouldn't give it a second thought since I don't care about anything else, but I'm scared they'll make exclusives for this. WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO US NINTENDO?!?!?!!?


----------



## oath2order

Giantmushroom said:


> I wouldn't mind if it wasn't for the fact that you can only play Xenoblade Chronicles on the new models.



Oh noooo :eyeroll:


----------



## Reindeer

DietCake said:


> The "new" redesign kinda upsets me.  Why wasn't this the original 3DS or XL?  It looks perfectly fine, and the covers remind me of the GBA Micro faceplates.  But doing this type of upgrade is a big deal.  Splitting the marketplace between those who have the new 3DS and those who don't is a bad idea.  However, there is a reasonable chance this will do very well anyway.


That's like asking "Why wasn't the Game Boy Color the original Game Boy?" It's technological advances, however small they may be, that allows gaming companies to do this. It's that, and the fact that Nintendo tries to keep their systems in an affordable price range, meaning that as components become cheaper to produce Nintendo will allow them into the build of their systems. If they had released this exact model as the first version a few years ago, it would likely have had a price tag of around $400-$500 on it. That's just a ballpark figure, but I hope you understand what I mean.

And I know exactly what kind of commentary I might get on this.


----------



## brownboy102

Oh god. I don't think I will get it depending on the price.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Im definetely getting it. Basically just for faster speed


----------



## Reindeer

Sparro said:


> Oh god. I don't think I will get it depending on the price.


Would you get a new 3DS at current prices? Because that's how much they're going to cost.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Wait so when will these new 3DS and 3DS XL release in north America?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wait so when will these new 3DS and 3DS XL release in north America?



Sometime 2015 most likely. I don't believe NoA has actually said anything about them yet.


----------



## Soni

I think I'll get the new models if there is a game that I really want or my 3DS breaks or something like that.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Whyyyyyyyyyy nintendo :'(
I want to get it, but I only got my 3DS XL last year, and I don't think I can convince my parents to buy me the new 3DS unless my current one breaks beyond repair.


----------



## CR33P

ADanishMuffin said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyy nintendo :'(
> I want to get it, but I only got my 3DS XL last year, and I don't think I can convince my parents to buy me the new 3DS unless my current one breaks beyond repair.



oh my god stop it's in a year, you have plenty of time
and it isn't even that expensive, about same cost as a regular 3ds xl


----------



## Aaronb365

It is just Nintendo's way to stay in business. They keep releasing the same system in different colors and now they have the new one coming to Gamestop that looks like the old style DS.


----------



## Zuko

ADanishMuffin said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyy nintendo :'(
> I want to get it, but I only got my 3DS XL last year, and I don't think I can convince my parents to buy me the new 3DS unless my current one breaks beyond repair.



*cough*whackitwithahammer*cough*


----------



## Flop

Aaronb365 said:


> It is just Nintendo's way to stay in business. They keep releasing the same system in different colors and *now they have the new one coming to Gamestop that looks like the old style DS*.


I don't even know how to react to this.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

It's not like they're forcing you to buy it. If you have a properly working 3DS. Then don't waste your money on this until your normal 3ds is broken or something.  There are different kinds for different people.


----------



## Murray

I love the pics of this- I'm probs in need of an upgrade sooner or later, as I'm using the original 3ds atm


----------



## Zuko

If you're thinking of upgrading you should probably wait for the New 3ds :]


----------



## Danielkang2

Suede Omega Ruby Alpha Sapphire Faceplates coming out in Japan. Does this mean they'll do limited edition faceplates instead of limited edition consoles?


----------



## spamurai

Justin said:


> Can they please stop moving the stylus around and pick a damn spot already?



^^this!

Personally I think the new models look great... but do we really need a new design?

The only things that are really new, is the 'Z' buttons and the downsizing to Mirco SD...

We've gotten on ok without 'Z' buttons this far... and how annoying having to move all your data from an SD card to a Micro SD card :/
Oh and there's the 180-Degree 3D-ness, but I don't use the 3D.

With that said, I think it's a great upgrade for people who own an older 3DS.
I highly doubt I'd be buying one though as I have an XL and visually there doesn't appear to be too much difference.

#BringBackGBASlots


----------



## brownboy102




----------



## spamurai

Sparro said:


>



Hahaha.
That's what it feels like... They never revamped another console this many times...


----------



## brownboy102

X3

I LOVE IT

I just had too.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Reindeer

spamurai said:


> Hahaha.
> That's what it feels like... They never revamped another console this many times...


Not counting XL models, since those aren't really revamped but instead resized versions, all previous handhelds have had as many revamps as the 3DS has now.

Game Boy: regular, Pocket, Color
Game Boy Advance: regular, SP, micro
DS: regular, DS Lite, DSi
3DS: regular, 2DS, New

So the 3DS is just following Nintendo's trend of renewing a handheld system to stay fresh. I don't see why all the negativity is needed, especially when all they're doing is releasing an upgraded system at the same price as you'd get that system now. Sure, some people just got their systems, but unless they REALLY want to play the exclusives, then who's forcing them to buy it? Nobody, that's who.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> We've gotten on ok without 'Z' buttons this far... and how annoying having to move all your data from an SD card to a Micro SD card :/


Maybe you have, but other people have bought their Circle Pad Pros for games like Monster Hunter and will be using it for SSB4 as well. The new system makes those things obsolete by incorporating all the Circle Pad Pro's features into the system, so while it may be useless to you specifically, it's useful for players that are waiting for games like Monster Hunter 4 to come out.


----------



## brownboy102

Well, nothing printed more money then the wii.


----------



## spamurai

Reindeer said:


> Not counting XL models, since those aren't really revamped but instead resized versions, all previous handhelds have had as many revamps as the 3DS has now.
> 
> Game Boy: regular, Pocket, Color
> Game Boy Advance: regular, SP, micro
> DS: regular, DS Lite, DSi
> 3DS: regular, 2DS, New
> 
> So the 3DS is just following Nintendo's trend of renewing a handheld system to stay fresh. I don't see why all the negativity is needed, especially when all they're doing is releasing an upgraded system at the same price as you'd get that system now. Sure, some people just got their systems, but unless they REALLY want to play the exclusives, then who's forcing them to buy it? Nobody, that's who.



It depends what you class as an upgrade or a "revamp". I think resizing is a revamp/upgrade.

I consider the Gameboy colour to be a different console. Much like the Gameboy Light.
The Micro I guess is a variation, but the SP and 2DS are separate consoles.

I'm not being negative, I was outlining the "cons" to justify why I personally won't be buying it.

And I certainly never suggested others wouldn't benefit for these additional features.

Stop trying to argue with everything I post.


----------



## Reindeer

spamurai said:


> It depends what you class as an upgrade or a "revamp". I think resizing is a revamp/upgrade.
> 
> I consider the Gameboy colour to be a different console. Much like the Gameboy Light.
> The Micro I guess is a variation, but the SP and 2DS are separate consoles.
> 
> I'm not being negative, I was outlining the "cons" to justify why I personally won't be buying it.
> 
> And I certainly never suggested others wouldn't benefit for these additional features.


But even then the amount of "revamps" isn't that high, it's on-par with the DS. I don't see how resizing would be a revamp, since the only components they'd have to add/change are those of the screen to allow it to run the normal stuff in a higher resolution. For the rest, the hardware is the same.

With this, they've gone a step further by actually incorporating new features into the handheld system, same as they did with the GBA SP and DSi (and various others but too lazy to list exactly which). The micro may have been a variation, but it still incorporated a better backlight than the SP did, surprisingly enough.



spamurai said:


> Stop trying to argue with everything I post.


lmfao


----------



## brownboy102

I CAN'T STOP


----------



## Reindeer

Sparro said:


> I CAN'T STOP


Please do stop, you're kinda spamming the thread with needless GIFs.


----------



## brownboy102

Alright.

So...I am not completely convinced yet.

Anything anyone could give me to convince me to buy it?


----------



## spamurai

Reindeer said:


> But even then the amount of "revamps" isn't that high, it's on-par with the DS. I don't see how resizing would be a revamp, since the only components they'd have to add/change are those of the screen to allow it to run the normal stuff in a higher resolution. For the rest, the hardware is the same.
> 
> With this, they've gone a step further by actually incorporating new features into the handheld system, same as they did with the GBA SP and DSi (and various others but too lazy to list exactly which). The micro may have been a variation, but it still incorporated a better backlight than the SP did, surprisingly enough.



If they change a single thing, it's an upgrade/revamp... even if they released the old 3DS again but made the stylus 0.005g lighter, it would still be considered an upgrade.

They've called it a 3DS with a new sub title to differentiate it.

The 3DS has now had the most (outside of Japan):

-Original 3DS,
-3DS XL,
-3DS New.

The Gameboy* comes second:

-Original Gameboy,
-Gameboy Pocket,
-Gameboy Light.

*not including Color because it's a new console and not a variation.

Of course, only if you consider certain "upgrades" to be brand new consoles... like the 2DS and SP.



Reindeer said:


> lmfao



No denial though.


----------



## Reindeer

spamurai said:


> If they change a single thing, it's an upgrade/revamp... even if they released the old 3DS again but made the stylus 0.005g lighter, it would still be considered an upgrade.
> 
> They've called it a 3DS with a new sub title to differentiate it.
> 
> The 3DS has now had the most (outside of Japan):
> 
> -Original 3DS,
> -3DS XL,
> -3DS New.
> 
> The Gameboy* comes second:
> 
> -Original Gameboy,
> -Gameboy Pocket,
> -Gameboy Light.
> 
> *not including Color because it's a new console and not a variation.
> 
> Of course, only if you consider certain "upgrades" to be brand new consoles... like the 2DS and SP.


How does the Game Boy only come second if they both have three revamps in your eyes? I'll take the Color argument, but there's still three revamps for each, so they should be tied for first place along with the DS, unless all you count is the DSi line (the regular and XL).

Also, I know you may not have meant it as such, but the 2DS was more of a downgrade than an upgrade. Removal of 3D, the hinge, the wi-fi switch (now extended to the New 3DS models)... It's really crappy when compared to the 3DS. It was supposed to be marketed towards children though, since they apparently kept breaking 3DS systems. Maybe that's also why it's shaped like a doorstop.



spamurai said:


> No denial though.


I don't see why I'd have to deny a claim that's already ludicrous.


----------



## spamurai

Reindeer said:


> How does the Game Boy only come second if they both have three revamps in your eyes? I'll take the Color argument, but there's still three revamps for each, so they should be tied for first place along with the DS, unless all you count is the DSi line (the regular and XL).



Outside of Japan, or on par in Japan because the Gameboy Light wasn't released outside of Japan.



Reindeer said:


> Also, I know you may not have meant it as such, but the 2DS was more of a downgrade than an upgrade. Removal of 3D, the hinge, the wi-fi switch (now extended to the New 3DS models)... It's really crappy when compared to the 3DS. It was supposed to be marketed towards children though, since they apparently kept breaking 3DS systems. Maybe that's also why it's shaped like a doorstop.



True. Agreed.



Reindeer said:


> I don't see why I'd have to deny a claim that's already ludicrous.


Fair enough. I guess we're yet to have the same opinion then lol.


----------



## Reindeer

Sparro said:


> Alright.
> 
> So...I am not completely convinced yet.
> 
> Anything anyone could give me to convince me to buy it?


It has a faster CPU which a small library of exclusive games will take advantage of. Also, the browser, eShop, Miiverse and all other things on the system run much faster than they do now.
It has more controls for games like Monster Hunter and Super Smash Bros. 4, without the need of a Circle Pad Pro.
You can turn on the 3D and it'll still be in 3D if you look at it from the side (at least if you're alone).
The regular version has swappable covers, and with the system update that comes out at the same time as the New 3DS, you can customize your system's home screen as well as the outside.
It has full Amiibo support without the need of a peripheral.
It costs the same as 3DS systems cost now. ~$160 for the normal model, ~$190 for the XL model.


----------



## Cou

HAHAHAHAHA I'm broke/n


----------



## brownboy102

I am not, but I am saving up for a mac ):

I need the 3DS more though..

S should it start around 190 or 200$?


----------



## CR33P

Sparro said:


> I am not, but I am saving up for a mac ):
> 
> I need the 3DS more though..
> 
> S should it start around 190 or 200$?



it's around the cost of a 3ds..


----------



## LambdaDelta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> New 3DS XL special editions.
> I know it doesn't exactly fit this topic, but it's starnge that Nintendo is still making specail editions of these and not focusing on the New ones.



Still forever disappointed that a Famicom model won't ever happen here, and region locking means importing for it isn't entirely worthwhile (I mean I could do it, but I'd rather just import other things) until a homebrew hack or something comes out.

Because let's face it, Famicom>NES for colors. Though I do kinda really like my NES SP, due to it being stylized after the (first model) console while closed, and (brick) controller while open.



spamurai said:


> #BringBackGBASlots



Why would they put back an outdated feature for something that hasn't been even remotely supported in years?


----------



## spamurai

LambdaDelta said:


> Why would they put back an outdated feature for something that hasn't been even remotely supported in years?



I was being sarcastic -_- but it was cool though.
The only reason they removed it was to make way for the Virtual Console Games in the eShop anyway.


----------



## mattyboo1

does the new 3ds not have a wifi switch? Thats horrible because the wifi switch is a great feature, i dont know what i would do without it, its good if you need to send someone home without saving.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sparro said:


> I am not, but I am saving up for a mac ):
> 
> I need the 3DS more though..
> 
> S should it start around 190 or 200$?


Get a PC, save some money and you could buy like five New 3DSes. 



mattyboo1 said:


> does the new 3ds not have a wifi switch? Thats horrible because the wifi switch is a great feature, i dont know what i would do without it, its good if you need to send someone home without saving.



If I remember correctly, the Wi-Fi switch is no longer physical, it's a button in the firmware like the brightness setting.


----------



## spamurai

Tom said:


> If I remember correctly, the Wi-Fi switch is no longer physical, it's a button in the firmware like the brightness setting.



I guess in an attempt to stop people using it to implement glitches and such.


----------



## brownboy102

Thats annoying.

I loved the wifi switch.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

It looks pretty nice. Depending on the price I might get one since I got my 3DS almost 3 and a half years ago.


----------



## SmokeyB

The 3d feature and new processor has me sold. One nudge of my 3ds in 3D and it's blurry as hell.


----------



## littleporkchop

I don't like the micro SD card, I really wish they would keep the regular SD, Micro's are too expensive, too easy to loose, and to easy to break. Plus if I wanna move everything to a new and bigger card, I need to buy a size converter, just so I can shove it in my computer


----------



## Jake

i posted this in my long ass post in the MH thread but i'll just copy pasta this snippit here since it relates to the new 3ds

i'm not sure if the guy who posted this actually played it hands on or not, or whether or not this information was just posted in Famitsu (since he posted it along with Famitsu translation) but this is how the new 3ds runs with MH4G, but some things like the loading time, and how the second circle pad feels is non-MH related, so it should help in getting a feel on how the new 3DS is as a whole and not just with relation to MH.

- almost no loading time between areas for new 3DS users
- ZL and ZR buttons mapped to panning the camera
- 3D effect very solid even when you are jamming on buttons when you mount a monster
- 3D is easy in the eyes as a result of the improvements 
- you can tilt it and still see the 3D well
- the circle nub feels like the mouse nubs on computers, very sensitive and easy to use (almost no pressure needed)


----------



## brownboy102

Oh, this is definitely on my wishlist.

Really, in the end, those cover swaps got me.


----------



## Reindeer

My XL's Circle Pad is starting to go.

... Please hurry up, Nintendo.


----------



## brownboy102

Reindeer said:


> My XL's Circle Pad is starting to go.
> 
> ... Please hurry up, Nintendo.



Ouch.

That is gonna suck.

Unless your buying from Japan, then you aren't gonna get it for another few months....


----------



## Zuko

The cover of my pad came off today.

It will easily go back on but I'm hoping it will last a bit lnger....


Fingers crossed.


----------



## brownboy102

Oh, that sucks..

I don't play games that hardcore other then kid icarus, as the made my move my circle pad intensily.

Surprised it didn't break!


----------



## Drake789

I'm so pumped for the new 3ds/3ds xl! I was really thinking about getting a new 3ds xl as mine is getting a little bit worn down, and the bottom seems a little bit flimsy on mine, but no way I'm definitely holding out until these new ones come out as they look really cool too. I'm excited to see what new games will come out for these powered up handhelds as well. Nintendo has really been impressive these past 2 years!


----------



## brownboy102

Question: So, this model of the 3DS would be bigger then the XL?


----------



## Zuko

Sparro, you dont need to post every other post....


----------



## brownboy102

Oops, wrong thing.

Gosh...

Here, I'll edit that.


----------



## Reindeer

Sparro said:


> Question: So, this model of the 3DS would be bigger then the XL?


What gives you that idea? The New 3DS XL is just as big as current XL systems, whereas the normal size model only has larger size screens. That's all.

And Zuko is right. You don't need to be every other post. That might as well be reported for spamming. No wonder you have 6k posts in little under a month.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I'm definitely getting the XL variant. The circle pad on my current XL  is pretty flimsy and the new features look really neat.


----------



## Jake

The monster hunter guy posted his thoughts from a hands on event at the Tokyo game show;

I got to play with both the new 3dS and the new 3DS LL. Both were used in the mh4g event.

︎Both
I though the most irrelevant upgrade was the 3d since I don’t use it but it turns out to be the most significant upgrade. It’s not just about an incredibly huge viewing window, it’s about the quality of it. It feels down right like new tech, it’s amazing. The effect is far more solid (less stress in your eyes) and comfortable to use thanks to the image stabilization the camera gives it. It’s so good you’ll probably start using 3D even if it’s just a nudge and indeed this seems like Nintendo’s plan. Amazing.

The processor we can’t tell yet since there is nothing to compare it to buy loading in MH4G was very fast even multiplayer and frame rate solid, often hitting what felt like 60fps when I did solo.

Not a fan of no wi-fi button and the missing click feeling you get on the current LL when 3D is fully off but overall impressive upgrades.

The circle nub works really well but honestly the target camera in MH4G that I just opted to ignore it was there. However if you are the type that wants camera control this will do the trick really nicely. The ZR and ZL are pretty far back so not sure how easily they will be to use in a game that might need them.

︎New 3DS
Had the same round and soft feeling as the current LL which is great. Screen is 20% larger and while it helps, once you go LL it’s impossible to go back.

The plates are great and this is gonna be a big selling point.

︎3DS LL
Feels very much like the current LL (good thing) so less of a jump than that ****ty normal 3DS to the new one. Shame there is no plates…


----------



## Danielkang2

I'm so confused. Does Nintendo not want money?! Release the stinking plates on the 3ds xl so more people will buy that resulting in more moolah for you!


----------



## Jake

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm so confused. Does Nintendo not want money?! Release the stinking plates on the 3ds xl so more people will buy that resulting in more moolah for you!



I don't get it either but knowing Nintendo they'll probs release the New 3DS LL 2.0 in a year which has plates!!!


----------



## Danielkang2

Screw it, I'm buying the xl. I'll just put a decal on it. ;-;


----------



## Kip

I'm so buying the XL. From what i hear it'll be even cheaper than the current one.


----------



## CR33P

i'm torn
i wanted the xl, but it doesn't have plates??

oh well, i just all that matters is the color
whatever is FULLY WHITE in NORTH AMERICA is fine with me

DO YOU HEAR THAT NINTENDO?!??!


----------



## Reindeer

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm so confused. Does Nintendo not want money?! Release the stinking plates on the 3ds xl so more people will buy that resulting in more moolah for you!


It's because for the New 3DS XL, they'll be releasing special editions. Like the MH4U one they showed off, probably a SSB4 one as well, etc etc. Seeing the amount of special editions for current XL models, it's pretty clear that that's the way they're gonna go with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kip said:


> I'm so buying the XL. From what i hear it'll be even cheaper than the current one.


Same price.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reindeer said:


> It's because for the New 3DS XL, they'll be releasing special editions. Like the MH4U one they showed off, probably a SSB4 one as well, etc etc. Seeing the amount of special editions for current XL models, it's pretty clear that that's the way they're gonna go with it.


I thought so,
but then this comes to mind. Why don't you just put the _special designs_ on a cover....that can only be bought in a special bundle, _special edition_? IDK maybe it's just me.
...you can get the New 3DS XL to match the color of the cover or design... I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Reindeer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thought so,
> but then this comes to mind. Why don't you just put the _special designs_ on a cover....that can only be bought in a special bundle, _special edition_? IDK maybe it's just me.
> ...you can get the New 3DS XL to match the color of the cover or design... I'll be quiet now.


Because covers don't sell for $200.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I thought so,
> but then this comes to mind. Why don't you just put the _special designs_ on a cover....that can only be bought in a special bundle, _special edition_? IDK maybe it's just me.
> ...you can get the New 3DS XL to match the color of the cover or design... I'll be quiet now.



Aren't they actually doing that with Pokemon Omega Ruby and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire? Pretty sure I've seen images floating around with them doing that.


----------



## Murray

What are plates?


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> What are plates?



the changeable things on the regular New 3DS


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> the changeable things on the regular New 3DS



oooohh i thought those things were just like covers


----------



## Danielkang2

bump


----------



## MayorRachel

I really want this!! I'm so lucky that my birthday is a week before Christmas!!~


----------



## Reindeer

MayorRachel said:


> I really want this!! I'm so lucky that my birthday is a week before Christmas!!~


It doesn't release in the west until early 2015.


----------



## MayorRachel

If nintendo aren't idiots they will make their popular games like Animal Crossing, Mairo, Zelda avalibe for this 'new' 3DS XL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> It doesn't release in the west until early 2015.



well damn them!! >.< (I'm still probably getting one XD)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorRachel said:


> If nintendo aren't idiots they will make their popular games like Animal Crossing, Mairo, Zelda avalibe for this 'new' 3DS XL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well damn them!! >.< (I'm still probably getting one XD)



The current 3DS games will be available plus whatever games they make for that system. So they've met your criteria already.


----------



## Jake

Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 7m

New Nintendo 3DS & New Nintendo 3DS XL will launch 21st November in Australia & New Zealand #NintendoDirectAU 

u feelin ok ninty AUS??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> Nintendo AU NZ ‏@NintendoAUNZ 7m
> 
> New Nintendo 3DS & New Nintendo 3DS XL will launch 21st November in Australia & New Zealand #NintendoDirectAU
> 
> u feelin ok ninty AUS??


What the?! That's earlier than I expected...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What the?! That's earlier than I expected...
> 
> Thanks for the info.



but theyre not releasing xenoblade until 2015 so whats the point lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> but theyre not releasing xenoblade until 2015 so whats the point lol


ROFL yeah I realized that, along with its still called the New 3DS... please tell me this isn't the official name. Please.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ROFL yeah I realized that, along with its still called the New 3DS... please tell me this isn't the official name. Please.



its the official name LOL

(for australia at least)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> its the official name LOL
> 
> (for australia at least)


Get ready for confusion. Yahhh!!


----------



## Jake

ok another wtf moment

The regular new 3DS will be *$219.95* and the new 3DS XL will be *$249.95* - a $30 difference wtf???

The shells will probably be between $10-$15 (maybe even $20 idfk) so if you buy a reguler new 3DS and 2 shells you may as well have bought a new 3DS XL???/

consoles dont come with AC adapters wtf like the 3DS XL came with one but didn't in other countries now they're deciding to get rid of it??

battery cradle is $14.95

regular new 3ds comes in white, and the new 3DS XL comes in metallic blue and metallic black


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> ok another wtf moment
> 
> The regular new 3DS will be *$219.95* and the new 3DS XL will be *$249.95* - a $30 difference wtf???
> 
> The shells will probably be between $10-$15 (maybe even $20 idfk) so if you buy a reguler new 3DS and 2 shells you may as well have bought a new 3DS XL???/
> 
> consoles dont come with AC adapters wtf
> 
> battery cradle is $14.95
> 
> regular new 3ds comes in white, and the new 3DS XL comes in metallic blue and metallic black


Yup, someone messed up there.

I'll still get the normal New 3DS because of the covers, but wtf I don't understand the AC adapter not coming with it (I kinda got why it wasn't in Japan.) but oh well I guess? But the XL price to me is again wtf?! A normal 3DS XL here costs $320 NZD, and a normal 3DS $250 NZD.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yup, someone messed up there.
> 
> I'll still get the normal New 3DS because of the covers, but wtf I don't understand the AC adapter not coming with it (I kinda got why it wasn't in Japan.) but oh well I guess. But the XL to me is again wtf?!



the pricing is so messed up LOL i was gonna get a regular new 3ds because i figured it'd be a lot  cheaper (like $200) and the i'd but like one shell for it but legit $30 cheaper wtf why would I buy that over an XL??? I AM SO CONFUSED I DO NOT UNDERSTAND

also here's the vid if you wanna watch


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> the pricing is so messed up LOL i was gonna get a regular new 3ds because i figured it'd be a lot  cheaper (like $200) and the i'd but like one shell for it but legit $30 cheaper wtf why would I buy that over an XL??? I AM SO CONFUSED I DO NOT UNDERSTAND


I just wanted the New 3DS over the covers and well I thought it was cheaper too????
If the prices are really this... messed up I might as well go for the XL but IDK.

and thank you I will watch it now.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I just wanted the New 3DS over the covers and well I thought it was cheaper too????
> If the prices are really this... messed up I might as well go for the XL but IDK.
> 
> and thank you I will watch it now.



cover/shell prices haven't been announced so I was just speculating, but I doubt they'd be any less than $10 and $15 seems like a price they'd go for


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I converted the prices from AUD to NZD from today's currency rate.
219.95AUD - 241.25NZD (New Nintendo 3DS)
249.95AUD - 273.11NZD (New Nintendo 3DS XL)

The New 3DS is pretty close to the normal 3DS price in NZ, but the XL wow that's a difference.



Jake. said:


> cover/shell prices haven't been announced so I was just speculating, but I doubt they'd be any less than $10 and $15 seems like a price they'd go for


Yeah, and I agree with you with the prices. It's likely.


----------



## Lassy

Um. I hope that for the XL that for outside of Japan it won't be the same colors. I don't like dark blue or black, it's too dark. My 3DS's L button is starting to not work wonders which sadens me because I always too so well care of my consoles and I don't understand where it went wrong (have the normal DS and it still works without any problems). I am going to buy surely the new 3DS XL since my L is going to die one day.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I converted the prices from AUD to NZD from today's currency rate.
> 219.95AUD - 241.25NZD (New Nintendo 3DS)
> 249.95AUD - 273.11NZD (New Nintendo 3DS XL)
> 
> The New 3DS is pretty close to the normal 3DS price in NZ, but the XL wow that's a difference.
> 
> Yeah, and I agree with you with the prices. It's likely.



kinda weird they didn't announce the NZ prices along with the AU ones?? I'll see if i can find them


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> kinda weird they didn't announce the NZ prices along with the AU ones?? I'll see if i can find them


Well they did say it was _suggest prices_. So it's not official yet?
But I don't imagine the NZ prices to be far off from the AU prices, and thank you. <3



Lassy said:


> Um. I hope that for the XL that for outside of Japan it won't be the same colors. I don't like dark blue or black, it's too dark. My 3DS's L button is starting to not work wonders which sadens me because I always too so well care of my consoles and I don't understand where it went wrong (have the normal DS and it still works without any problems). I am going to buy surely the new 3DS XL since my L is going to die one day.


Sorry about your XL, well their might be different or more colors for Europe (You're in Europe right?). You never know.


----------



## Jake

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well they did say it was _suggest prices_. So it's not official yet?
> But I don't imagine the NZ prices to be far off from the AU prices, and thank you. <3



suggested price it just the RRP so it means that's the most expensive price it will be most likely.

also no prices for NZ but i was on EB Games NZ website and wtf $NZ and $AU are so different wtf??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jake. said:


> suggested price it just the RRP so it means that's the most expensive price it will be most likely.
> 
> also no prices for NZ but i was on EB Games NZ website and wtf $NZ and $AU are so different wtf??


Oh true, sorry I had a dumb moment.

I meant converted from AUD to NZD but IDK I am in derp mode. Forgot what I said.

All this news and prices are confusing me at the moment lol.


----------



## Reindeer

What. Why say "2015!!" at one time then it's later this year?
Oh well. I hope I'll have enough cash to get me one. I'm still on the fence about which one though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And what pisses me off even more is that Japan and Oceania are getting this in 2014, then NOA and NOE are going "nah 2015". **** you, Nintendo.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> What. Why say "2015!!" at one time then it's later this year?
> Oh well. I hope I'll have enough cash to get me one. I'm still on the fence about which one though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And what pisses me off even more is that Japan and Oceania are getting this in 2014, then NOA and NOE are going "nah 2015". **** you, Nintendo.



they never said anything about AUS getting it in 2014/2015 so they never said "2015" then changed it to 2014.

and its nothing to get mad over lol. EU and US will get it early 2015 i'd say (no later than march tbh). and there's no point releasig it in AUS this year either. They're not releasing xenoblade until 2015 so its basically pointless 'til then LOL.

and japan gets everything first so idk why youre complaining about them


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> they never said anything about AUS getting it in 2014/2015 so they never said "2015" then changed it to 2014.
> 
> and its nothing to get mad over lol. EU and US will get it early 2015 i'd say (no later than march tbh). and there's no point releasig it in AUS this year either. They're not releasing xenoblade until 2015 so its basically pointless 'til then LOL.
> 
> and japan gets everything first so idk why youre complaining about them


Fair enough on the Japan part, but if Oceania is getting it this year it just seems like the US and Europe should too. In fact, the system that's going to release there is pretty much the same one that's going to release here, as it's just an extension of the PAL region.

And with Amiibo being released later this year, there's enough reason to release it. I'm not gonna use some peripheral if a system has it incorporated.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Fair enough on the Japan part, but if Oceania is getting it this year it just seems like the US and Europe should too. In fact, the system that's going to release there is pretty much the same one that's going to release here, as it's just an extension of the PAL region.
> 
> And with Amiibo being released later this year, there's enough reason to release it. I'm not gonna use some peripheral if a system has it incorporated.



AUS/NZ are pretty small compared to EU and US. They even said in the announcement video, that they've only sold a combined total of 700,000 3DS/3DSXL/2DS in Austraalia. Out of a population of 22,000,000+, that's pretty small.
So because of this it's easy to assume Australia is going to be a "guinea pig" country, to give a tease, since the demand is so small, there's not going to be a supply issue. Plus I'd also assume if there are any bugs/errors that they can patch them up before they release in EU and US where they're going to sell a lot more, saving hassle for them.

And if people in EU want one so bad they can just import one. Tbh I think it'll probably around the same price as it would be in EU anyway.

And I can't relate on the amiibo thing. I don't plan on getting Smash Bros 3DS so Amiibo for 3DS is obsolete for me this year


----------



## Danielkang2

So what is the price In us dollars?


----------



## Jake

Danielkang2 said:


> So what is the price In us dollars?



theyre basically the same price as the regular 3DS and XL so whatever the price for them in USD is what they'll probs be


----------



## Danielkang2

That is so expensive! I'm going to predict they're going to do a massive price drop. I thought Nintendo said they are about the same price as the 3dses?!


----------



## Jake

Danielkang2 said:


> That is so expensive! I'm going to predict they're going to do a massive price drop. I thought Nintendo said they are about the same price as the 3dses?!



if there's going to be a price drop the regular 3DS and XL would drop first then the new ones would drop. I doubt they'd drop them to the same price


----------



## CR33P

Danielkang2 said:


> That is so expensive! I'm going to predict they're going to do a massive price drop. I thought Nintendo said they are about the same price as the 3dses?!



i think the price is actually great. if you think it's expensive just ask mommy to buy it for you.


----------



## mattyboo1

Are they going to stop making normal 3ds game cards like tomodachi life and ACNL and smash bros? Or are they going to continue selling standard 3ds game cards?


----------



## Box9Missingo

mattyboo1 said:


> Are they going to stop making normal 3ds game cards like tomodachi life and ACNL and smash bros? Or are they going to continue selling standard 3ds game cards?



Good question, mattyboo1. I hope that they don't, since not everyone will be making the move to the newer 3ds models right off.

On a side note, I've seen some stores selling 3ds's for around $99 (no joke). So I'm wondering if they're trying to sell off the older stock for the newer models.


----------



## Reindeer

mattyboo1 said:


> Are they going to stop making normal 3ds game cards like tomodachi life and ACNL and smash bros? Or are they going to continue selling standard 3ds game cards?


They didn't stop making normal DS games when the DSi came out and DSi-exclusive features were around. It's just that some of the heavier games will be made exclusive to the New 3DS. It might be that Nintendo shifts focus completely onto the new system, but third-party developers will still have the option of making stuff compatible with all systems. I don't think there's too much to worry about.


----------



## Mario.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/kisekae/index.html#/top
idk what to say about this lol


----------



## mattyboo1

Ugh unfortunately im not gonna be allowed to buy this because I recently bought a second 3ds, when is this new 3ds released in NA though?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/kisekae/index.html#/top
> idk what to say about this lol



what is this?


----------



## Princess

I'm disappointed with the fact that the XL isn't swappable.


----------



## mattyboo1

I absolutely hate the fact that there is no wifi switch?


----------



## Mariah

mattyboo1 said:


> I absolutely hate the fact that there is no wifi switch?



I don't know, _do you_?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Not gonna lie, I'm starting to want a New 3DS after seeing that commercial.


----------



## Solar

Princess said:


> I'm disappointed with the fact that the XL isn't swappable.



As am I, I've been debating getting the regular size, but I'm so used to my current XL, I'm not sure if it's worth it tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I don't know, _do you_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69878



I love this commercial more than I should.


----------



## Reindeer

Mario. said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/kisekae/index.html#/top
> idk what to say about this lol


I think it's "Kyary for president".



mattyboo1 said:


> Ugh unfortunately im not gonna be allowed to buy this because I recently bought a second 3ds, when is this new 3ds released in NA though?


Early 2015 from current reports.



mattyboo1 said:


> I absolutely hate the fact that there is no wifi switch?


Honestly, should've seen it coming. It's already been taken out on the 2DS. I think the 2DS also addresses a lot of other complaints (the main one being "muh games will fall out"), some in a good way, others bad. If you're really scared people are gonna scam you in games like ACNL, then you can just use the power button. Don't even have to turn the system off completely. I can confirm that that works just as well.


----------



## Reindeer

I posted this in another thread, but I think it's worth posting here.

On September 2nd there was a supposed leak of New Nintendo 3DS specs, found here. Take it with a grain of salt, it may just be Super Smash Bros. 4 roster rumors all over again.

Anyway, it lists the release date as March 20th 2015, though doesn't specify whether that's a US or EU date (or both). It also lists four games as being released during the launch:
- Xenoblade Chronicles 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- Super Mario Sunshine 3D (N3DS exclusive)
- Code Name: STEAM  (N3DS enhanced, meaning it's compatible with current models as well)

Again, this is a _supposed_ leak and may not necessarily be real. That being said, I'd love it to be real for the fact that there's a possibility to replay Twilight Princess and Sunshine on the go.


----------



## Solar

Reindeer said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it's worth posting here.
> 
> On September 2nd there was a supposed leak of New Nintendo 3DS specs, found here. Take it with a grain of salt, it may just be Super Smash Bros. 4 roster rumors all over again.
> 
> Anyway, it lists the release date as March 20th 2015, though doesn't specify whether that's a US or EU date (or both). It also lists four games as being released during the launch:
> - Xenoblade Chronicles 3D (N3DS exclusive)
> - The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 3D (N3DS exclusive)
> - Super Mario Sunshine 3D (N3DS exclusive)
> - Code Name: STEAM  (N3DS enhanced, meaning it's compatible with current models as well)
> 
> Again, this is a _supposed_ leak and may not necessarily be real. That being said, I'd love it to be real for the fact that there's a possibility to replay Twilight Princess and Sunshine on the go.



You had me at Super Mario Sunshine. Now I really want these to be true.


----------



## Princess

Reindeer said:


> - The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 3D (N3DS exclusive)
> - Super Mario Sunshine 3D (N3DS exclusive)


I WOULD CRY FROM SO MUCH HAPPINESS.


----------



## mattyboo1

Reindeer said:


> I think it's "Kyary for president".
> 
> 
> Early 2015 from current reports.
> 
> 
> Honestly, should've seen it coming. It's already been taken out on the 2DS. I think the 2DS also addresses a lot of other complaints (the main one being "muh games will fall out"), some in a good way, others bad. If you're really scared people are gonna scam you in games like ACNL, then you can just use the power button. Don't even have to turn the system off completely. I can confirm that that works just as well.



cant that corrupt the game? using the power button?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and are all four new games exclusive to the new 3ds?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I don't know, _do you_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69878



I have absolutely had enough of your rudeness, my computer made a typing mistake because my keyboard is messed up and I don't need your rude comments anymore.


----------



## Mariah

Spoiler:  High resolution Isabelle


----------



## Reindeer

mattyboo1 said:


> cant that corrupt the game? using the power button?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and are all four new games exclusive to the new 3ds?


Not more than the wi-fi switch would corrupt it. As soon as you press the power button and it goes to the gray screen, the wi-fi connection to the other person is lost. If it's not immediately apparent, I wouldn't mind shooting a short video of it to demonstrate.

Also, as it says, Code Name: STEAM would be compatible with current models. However, it's just a supposed leak. We're not sure if it's actually true or not at this point.


----------



## mattyboo1

Hmm, do you think they will too selling game cards of older games such as ACNL and tomodachi life? I would assume that they would at least continue selling those. We always have eshop versions but I prefer cards, also I don't know how they will block off eshop versions to current models though.


----------



## Mariah

mattyboo1 said:


> Hmm, do you think they will too selling game cards of older games such as ACNL and tomodachi life? I would assume that they would at least continue selling those. We always have eshop versions but I prefer cards, also I don't know how they will block off eshop versions to current models though.



They didn't stop selling DS games when the DSi came out.


----------



## mattyboo1

True, but they made almost no new exclusive DSI games, they are starting off with 3-4 exclusives to this.


----------



## Mariah

mattyboo1 said:


> True, but they made almost no new exclusive DSI games, they are starting off with 3-4 exclusives to this.



The only exclusive games were on the DSi shop. They are not starting off with three or four exclusives for the New 3DS. I don't know where you're getting your information from but it's wrong.


----------



## Reindeer

Mariah said:


> The only exclusive games were on the DSi shop. They are not starting off with three or four exclusives for the New 3DS. I don't know where you're getting your information from but it's wrong.


The "leak" state there'll be 3 exclusives right off the bat for western regions. mattyboo1 believes it's 100% true.


----------



## Solar

I don't really understand why people think that regular 3DS carts are going to stop being made. I mean why would they make New 3DS carts for games they don't intend to enhance? I'm willing to bet that 99% of all game carts are going to be normal 3DS ones after the New 3DS releases. After all the New 3DS is backwards compatible with normal 3DS games...


----------



## oath2order

Hmmm

N64 needed an increase in memory for Majora's Mask.

New 3DS is getting more memory and processing power.

MM3DS CONFIRMED


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Hmmm
> 
> N64 needed an increase in memory for Majora's Mask.
> 
> New 3DS is getting more memory and processing power.
> 
> MM3DS CONFIRMED


LET IT BE SO


----------



## Mechikoko

I have a 3D XL but very tempted to upgrade ><
I'll have to wait and see when the release dates and prices for NA are.


----------



## RhinoK

Mechikoko said:


> I have a 3D XL but very tempted to upgrade ><
> I'll have to wait and see when the release dates and prices for NA are.



I read that they're the same price as the normal 3DS and 3DS XL. Correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Luna_Solara

Definitely not going to buy one for the time being. I mean, I just got my Year of Luigi special edition 3DS XL in February and it still works great.
The new features do look neat though.


----------



## savanna

I think I might buy it, since I still have the original 3DS.


----------



## Zuko

Are the grq'hics better on this model or will they be the same as the current one?


----------



## savanna

forget this post please


----------



## Reindeer

Zuko said:


> Are the grq'hics better on this model or will they be the same as the current one?


I don't see how the graphics would be improved. Graphics are governed by the software, not the hardware, so any games you can play on your 3DS now will look the same on the New 3DS.


----------



## Arno

I will be getting the new XL model because I have long since sold my soul to Nintendo and have bought every DS model aside from the original one. The fact that NA doesn't get it until perhaps next year is fine with me, because that gives me more time to save money for it.


----------



## Hamusuta

Games that only work with the new 3ds?










WHY NINTENDO WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyy


----------



## CR33P

*#141007-004572*


----------



## Jaebeommie

My friend's doing a semester in Japan and he bought the black model. Along with Japanese ACNL.


----------



## Reindeer

Jaebeommie said:


> My friend's doing a semester in Japan and he bought the black model. Along with Japanese ACNL.
> http://i.imgur.com/JLCy6dE.jpg


Any impressions on it?


----------



## Jaebeommie

Reindeer said:


> Any impressions on it?



He likes it a lot better than his regular 3DS and says it's definitely worth the upgrade.


----------



## mattyboo1

Hmm it looks ok, it would not be until at least Christmas 2015 until I upgrade though.


----------



## CR33P

informative videos about it
https://www.youtube.com/user/RedSunGamerTV/videos


----------



## Otasira

I'm pretty impressed with the upgrade. If the price is right, I'll go for it almost immediately. 
How can you argue with the SSStylish commercial?


----------



## CR33P

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/kisekae/index.html#/lineup/027
cases come with theme download codes


http://www.nintendo.com.au/new-nintendo-3ds/lineup/index.html
about $10 for charging cradle


----------



## CR33P

*Do you think that the New Nintendo 3DS*

will be available in white in NA?

When they explained why the 3DS wasn't made white in NA, I found it incredibly dumb.


----------



## Otasira

I'm sure it will. If not as an original color palette, then as a custom plate/edition.


----------



## CR33P

if they aren't then most of the face plates wouldn't look very good.. in fact i'm not even sure they will have lots of faceplates in north america, let alone where i am


----------



## Reindeer

White is one of two standard colors for the New 3DS, so I'd say it's very likely.


----------



## mattyboo1

I hope they sell it with the charger here, they said that they are t sellin it with the charger because they want to make the price cheaper for customers but I honestly think it's just a money making scam ( not putting the charger In )
I do have 3 of those chargers but still they should give them with the new 3ds.


----------



## Reindeer

mattyboo1 said:


> I hope they sell it with the charger here, they said that they are t sellin it with the charger because they want to make the price cheaper for customers but I honestly think it's just a money making scam ( not putting the charger In )
> I do have 3 of those chargers but still they should give them with the new 3ds.


The reason they don't include them is because it'll allow them to produce the same amount of 3DS systems without having to produce the same amount of chargers. The reason for that is that they're trying to be more friendly to the environment, want to save costs on needless production, but also the fact that a lot of their customers that currently have 3DS systems will upgrade to a New 3DS. Apart from that, there are also laws in the EU against the production of chargers if it's not strictly necessary.

And seeing as you have 3 chargers already, I don't see why you're complaining.


----------



## mattyboo1

I actually didn't know that there was a law against it, I live in Canada so I didn't know about any law. I don't need more chargers actually I was just expressing my opinion, what if people are new to the 3ds and don't have a charger, I have never seen a charger in a store once, not ever. It's just the point of it I mean.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the way you explained it does make sense.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Apparently Josh at the Bitblock got a free New Nintendo 3DS. Probably for early review and whatnot.

If it's all ready to function why can't they release it by Christmas :'''''''''''''c


----------



## sakurakiki

I just bought an XL just a couple of months ago so I think I'm probably just going to give the New 3DS a miss for quite a while. I think the only way I would end up buying it is if a game I was REALLY interested in is released only for the system.


----------



## JCnator

I've ordered a Japanese New 3DS to replace both of my older 3DS models (along with Yoshi plates and a Japanese exclusive game), and it's now shipped. It's expected to arrive before the end of the next week. I need to purchase a tiny screwdriver to be able replacing the bundled microSD card with a better capacity one and change the plate from the back of that system.

I'll definitely post my impressions once I got the system and played for long enough.


----------



## Reindeer

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I've ordered a Japanese New 3DS to replace both of my older 3DS models (along with Yoshi plates and a Japanese exclusive game), and it's now shipped. It's expected to arrive before the end of the next week. I need to purchase a tiny screwdriver to be able replacing the bundled microSD card with a better capacity one and change the plate from the back of that system.
> 
> I'll definitely post my impressions once I got the system and played for long enough.


Were your previous systems Japanese as well? Asking since a lot of people seem to forget the 3DS is a region locked system.


----------



## Twilight

I'm slightly dissapointed due to the fact that I probably won't be able to get the 3DS since I just got the normal one in December. However, it looks great.


----------



## Solar

I'm hoping for a Nintendo Direct soon that will reveal western release details. Hopefully it'll fall sometime near my birthday in February so I can ask my parents for it.


----------



## JCnator

Reindeer said:


> Were your previous systems Japanese as well? Asking since a lot of people seem to forget the 3DS is a region locked system.



The two I mentionned are from Japan. I also happen to have two American 3DS XL systems, one of which have their right speaker emitting garbled noises comparable to digitized flatulence. xD
I need to figure out on how I can sell my two Japanese systems via eBay since I won't need those anymore.


----------



## Jawile

I'm hoping the XL will get a new color for the American release. The current colors just look kind of blech to me.


----------



## Reindeer

get rekt


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I need to figure out on how I can sell my two Japanese systems via eBay since I won't need those anymore.



How much do you plan on selling them for?


----------



## Jake

LoveMcQueen said:


> Apparently Josh at the Bitblock got a free New Nintendo 3DS. Probably for early review and whatnot.



I doubt it was free. He's tied with Nintendo of America, not Japan. It doesn't make sense for NoJ to give him a free console to review when he's not partnered with them..


----------



## JCnator

Alright, I spent like 7 hours dabbling on my recently arrived New 3DS from Japan. And I can say that the new system enticed me to play more with my current 3DS games than on the older models. Here are my initial impressions:

- The new 3D depth management by tracking my head from the front camera definitely gave me a significantly larger sweet spot than any non-New 3DS model thus far. Even if I deliberately quickly turn my angle of viewing, the 3D adapts fairly shortly accordingly. As long as you try to get your head directly facing to the screen and play with a well-lit environment, you shouldn't be seeing unwanted "ghosting" effects too often. Turns out that you can calibrate the 3D head tracking feature and even completely deactivate it if you're going to play in a dark room. I'm glad that I won't have to deactivate 3D quite often as I would on my older 3DS models.

- The overall UI speed is considerably improved on HOME Menu, eShop and Miiverse. If you have a decent Internet speed, it'll be twice the speed of your old 3DS. I definitely appreciate how snappier the interface has gotten! Also, it's worth mentioning that New 3DS enhanced games (such as Super Smash Bros. for 3DS and Monster Hunter 4G) will benefit significantly reduced load times and will enable Internet Browser and Miiverse.

- The C-Stick did took some time for me to get used, because the force feedback is tougher to perceive than with the Circle Pad. It's a bit easier to slip my thumb away from it if I don't apply enough pressure to the stick. Thankfully, most games (including those who are compatible with Circle Pad Pro) that would use it are mostly relegated to camera controls and move shortcuts. Did I mentioned that you could move the cursor on the HOME Menu with the C-Stick?

- The standard New 3DS model is obviously much more comfortable than the original 3DS. The latter's rough edges that murdered people's hands are practically gone and its teeny-weeny size of screens is slightly increased, but enough for me to not get tired during hours of gameplay without relying on XL's overblown screens.

- If you want to perform a system transfer from old 3DS to New 3DS, I highly recommend to opt for the Computer route if you happen to have the right screwdriver, a SD card slot and a microSD adapter. This is the fastest method. Don't bother with the first option unless you're dealing with a very strict Internet data cap or a poor Internet connection, or simply didn't downloaded any large game to begin with. Trust me, it's very very slow. With around 6GB worth of data, it took me four hours and half to complete the transfer. I'm not entirely sure on how the second transfer option works, but I assume you transfer everything from your SD card (including the saves) but the downloaded games themselves. You can then redownload the missing games free of charge from eShop later on, and an opportunity to take advantage of the system's 2x faster download speed.

- New 3DS microSD card management via a PC that is connected to the network can be useful if you lack both the appropriate screwdriver, microSD adapter and a compatible SD card slot from computer. Good for simply importing your pictures and save datas (if you know where they are), but greatly daunting if you're going for a full backup. The data transfer speed is apparently capped less than 1MB per second (in my case, 420 KB per second on my 700 KB/s Internet) and can be worse depending on the wireless router's capacity and how many devices are actually interacting with it. No wonder why they always ask you to keep the system charging its battery. I'd rather plug my microSD card to my computer with my microSD adapter and manually manage files.



I recommend getting any New 3DS model if you haven't gotten a 3DS yet or aren't satisfied with your current model. Otherwise, you should hold on purchasing it until later, as there won't be a single New 3DS exclusive game going to be available before the end of the year.


----------



## Jake

nintendo australia posted a pic of the box for the regular new 3ds, which is colorful like the japanese one - so i'd assume they' keep it similar when they release it in NA and EU


----------



## Colour Bandit

My New 3DS should be arriving by Tuesday at the earliest- let's just hope UK customs doesn't decide to slow it down :/ I have also ordered a 32GB micro sd to put in it which should arrive on Monday, hopefully it will work fine because if I want to get any more Japanese games I'm going through the e-shop so I'll need a bigger sd card- my friend studying in Japan comes back home in May so no more free games. (Finally I have  a use for those mini screwdrivers that you get in joke cards)


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> nintendo australia posted a pic of the box for the regular new 3ds, which is colorful like the japanese one - so i'd assume they' keep it similar when they release it in NA and EU


I like how apparently a handheld console qualifies for "mild violence" in your region.


----------



## CR33P

Reindeer said:


> I like how apparently a handheld console qualifies for "mild violence" in your region.



if i could i would upvote this


----------



## Jawile

CR33P said:


> if i could i would upvote this








australia: where there are snakes in your toilet, everyone eats vegemite, and their handheld consoles are mildly violent


----------



## Jake

here's the australian XL packaging


----------



## Nkosazana

It sucks that the xl doesn't have face plates ;_; i would get the smaller one, but after getting a 3dsxl i can never go back! o.e


----------



## KamieKat

I am definitely buying one Probably in like a year. Other things are taking priority on my gaming wish list~


----------



## #1 Senpai

Oh, I might as well try and save up for this, as it comes next month?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

#1 Senpai said:


> Oh, I might as well try and save up for this, as it comes next month?



For Australia and New Zealand yup yup.


----------



## Colour Bandit

My new New 3DS arrived this morning!  It is updating now so I'm not really going to get to actually use it before work...


----------



## Cou

AHHHH this looks so nice and I'd want maybe, but the current 3DS XL style looks better imo. The new ones kinda reminds me of iphone lol. and it would take me a while to get used to where the stylus is... but anyway, looks cool.


----------



## K-Boo

I personally don't see the point in this. Like yeah it's cool, but I don't know. It just didn't quite feel necessary? Mind you I never thought XL's were necessary either.


----------



## Jawile

totally jealous of australia, i'm hyped for 2015


----------



## Box9Missingo

Planning on getting one someday, since my older model ran into the black screen of death recently. It still works ok, but it'll be the first one of mine to be replaced. Then I'll replace my mom's.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I just got the Smash Bros. 3DS XL, so I won't get the new one until my XL dies completely.


----------



## Goth

The blue new 3ds xl is supposed to look like the gamecube and the white new 3ds is supposed to look like the snes


----------



## #1 Senpai

aw, i was bummed out when I noticed that the white one is only the regular 3ds not the xl & that the covers only work for the regular sized one :-(


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I got my New 3DS XL last month

It's pretty cool, nice blue color.

It is pretty lighter compared to the regular 3ds XL, the sound button is on the top screen on the left, all in Japanese (I can understand most), the extra tiny game pad button above the A,B,X, and Y buttons is extremely tiny and weird, like it's unmovable

IT'S SO GOOD, also in the Japanese version, the keyboard has lots of more stuff compared to the American version, so that;s good on my part.


----------



## CR33P

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/new-nintendo-3ds-release-date-leaked-and-it-s-soon/1100-6424628/


----------



## Nerd House

All of my games (except for 4) are digital and on my 32GB SD Card. So I will NOT be able to use my SD Card in this new model?


----------



## badcrumbs

One of my games is on that SD card too


----------



## Cress

Adol the Red said:


> All of my games (except for 4) are digital and on my 32GB SD Card. So I will NOT be able to use my SD Card in this new model?



You can just buy a new Micro SD card and transfer everything in to there. It's not that hard.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Adol the Red said:


> All of my games (except for 4) are digital and on my 32GB SD Card. So I will NOT be able to use my SD Card in this new model?



Nah you're going to need a 32GB MicroSD. :/


----------



## Reindeer

To all the Americans wanting a non-XL New Nintendo 3DS: my sincere condolences.
I don't know why they are just releasing that version there, while the rest of the world gets both versions.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> To all the Americans wanting a non-XL New Nintendo 3DS: my sincere condolences.
> I don't know why they are just releasing that version there, while the rest of the world gets both versions.



My guess is the whole logistics of ensuring there's plenty of X faceplate to meet demand. Not only that but convincing retailers to stock that when shelf space is better reserved for actual games or the hundreds of Skylanders, Amiibos, and DisInfinity characters. It sucks for those that want it, but I always planned going XL anyways. It does make me wonder though, if the New 3DS regular isn't coming at all then does the regular 3DS simply go away once all stock is gone?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Wait, so are 3DS XL SD cards/system transfer compatible with the new XL or not?. I just have the Toshiba one that came with mine, and Fantasy Life is on there. oooops. If not, well now is the time for me to learn how to transfer things from SD to another SD.


----------



## Reindeer

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wait, so are 3DS XL SD cards/system transfer compatible with the new XL or not?. I just have the Toshiba one that came with mine, and Fantasy Life is on there. oooops. If not, well now is the time for me to learn how to transfer things from SD to another SD.


No. You'll need to transfer the files currently on your SD card to your PC, then onto the microSD for the New 3DS.
The New 3DS doesn't take SD cards, only microSD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> My guess is the whole logistics of ensuring there's plenty of X faceplate to meet demand. Not only that but convincing retailers to stock that when shelf space is better reserved for actual games or the hundreds of Skylanders, Amiibos, and DisInfinity characters. It sucks for those that want it, but I always planned going XL anyways. It does make me wonder though, if the New 3DS regular isn't coming at all then does the regular 3DS simply go away once all stock is gone?


I would assume so. I guess with the XL they at least can sell the special editions, but it seems like a waste to take away customization from such a large audience.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Reindeer said:


> No. You'll need to transfer the files currently on your SD card to your PC, then onto the microSD for the New 3DS.
> The New 3DS doesn't take SD cards, only microSD.


So copy anything FL related on to my Mac, then when I do get the new 3DS, copy it from my Mac to the MicroSD?, got it. Shame it doesn't take SD cards though.


----------



## Hyasynth

I was legitimately contemplating trading in my XL for the regular New 3DS but no faceplates means no deal. I was even going to order those cute eyeball faceplates from Japan.

Logistics be damned, NoA is going to miss out on a real moneymaker.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ugh, I'm sort of wishing I hadn't bought my JP N3DS, it was worth it when I got it as I used it a ton but now I'm working I haven't used it since before Christmas and am instead using my old XL (since it is in English and when I'm tired after work I don't want to be wracking my brain to work out what stuff means with my shaky Japanese...) I'm probably going to sell it but with the imminent English release I doubt I'll get a good price on it, I mean I'll be selling it with a 32gb micro sd vs the 4gb bundled micro sd and with a charger which I bought separately so I dunno if that would make it sell for a bit more... i got it for $207.20 (?136.51 with the current exchange rate), the new micro sd cost ?20 (from the sales) and the charger was ?10, if I bundled everything together how much do you guys think I could sell it for? I'm not going to get an English N3DS though since my XL is doing great so I don't mind if I don't make as much as a new one would cost...
Any price ideas would be nice as I'm having to compare with new, sealed JP N3DSs.

Tldr; planning on selling my JP N3DS and need price ideas,
Pros:
Has a charger
Has a 32gb micro sd
Cons:
Used (but looks brand new)
Imminent release of English version.


----------



## Jarrad

Why isn't anybody talking about the eternal struggle that's involved when trying to decide which one to buy..















which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?which one?


----------



## badcrumbs

I really want the Majora's Mask one! It would go nicely with my LBW gold XL


----------



## Iris Mist

badcrumbs said:


> I really want the Majora's Mask one! It would go nicely with my LBW gold XL



I would love the MM one too, but it's completely sold out online, unless you count the crazy overpriced ones on ebay. I might just try my local EB Games to see if they can still pre-order there.

I'm seriously bummed that they're not releasing the regular n3DS in North America, at least not yet. While I may still get the XL, I'm not too fond of the larger size.


----------



## WoolenMittens

SKRREEEEE
Problems.
My BDAY is months away,
I don't know which to pick!! [i'll prolly get majoras mask >3<]
How am I gonna transfer my games to the new one? I mean I can't abandon ACNL D:
PROOBLEMMSSSS
I'd say the new 3ds is a solid 7/10, got it's flaws but it gr9er than the 3ds c:


----------



## Jarrad

WoolenMittens said:


> SKRREEEEE
> Problems.
> My BDAY is months away,
> I don't know which to pick!! [i'll prolly get majoras mask >3<]
> How am I gonna transfer my games to the new one? I mean I can't abandon ACNL D:
> PROOBLEMMSSSS
> I'd say the new 3ds is a solid 7/10, got it's flaws but it gr9er than the 3ds c:



perform a system transfer?

problem solved


----------



## The Hidden Owl

WoolenMittens said:


> SKRREEEEE
> Problems.
> My BDAY is months away,
> I don't know which to pick!! [i'll prolly get majoras mask >3<]
> How am I gonna transfer my games to the new one? I mean I can't abandon ACNL D:
> PROOBLEMMSSSS
> I'd say the new 3ds is a solid 7/10, got it's flaws but it gr9er than the 3ds c:


OMG I KNOW MY BDAY IS 2 DAYS BEFORE

MM for da win!


----------



## badcrumbs

You better jump on the Majora's Mask ones now! My gamestop only had one left available for pre-order.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

N00b q how to pre-order?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

badcrumbs said:


> You better jump on the Majora's Mask ones now! My gamestop only had one left available for pre-order.



I heard they were all out after the first 15 minutes online.

@Owl: Go to a store (Gamestop), walk up to the registers with at least $50 in your pocket and request to pre-order the Majora's Mask New 3DS XL.


----------



## badcrumbs

To preorder at a Gamestop you have to pay in full right away 
I called to get the scoop. Wish I had the cash right now! Aghh.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

badcrumbs said:


> To preorder at a Gamestop you have to pay in full right away
> I called to get the scoop. Wish I had the cash right now! Aghh.


Shoot haha. Well my local Target is pretty small so I could probably get one at release.


----------



## D i a

I rushed to my gamestop with the full payment in hand, and I got there, was waiting for their systems to get my item in the shopping cart, etc, and they ended up sold out. So... no luck for me. Feeling pretty down, I really wanted to get it for my husband's birthday.

(I'm talking about the MM new 3DS, of course).


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I kinda wanna get the MM 3ds, but at the same time I kind wanna just get a regular N3DS XL. 

also, do the new 3ds' have the same charger as the old ones? cause ik they don't come with a charger.


----------



## badcrumbs

D i a said:


> I rushed to my gamestop with the full payment in hand, and I got there, was waiting for their systems to get my item in the shopping cart, etc, and they ended up sold out. So... no luck for me. Feeling pretty down, I really wanted to get it for my husband's birthday.
> 
> (I'm talking about the MM new 3DS, of course).



Nooo! How awful  
Wish pre-orders would have started tomorrow because I get paid and could have afforded it. BOOO!


----------



## penguins

my brother preordered the majoras mask 3ds xl as soon as they announced it I AM SO STOKED


----------



## Colour Bandit

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I kinda wanna get the MM 3ds, but at the same time I kind wanna just get a regular N3DS XL.
> 
> also, do the new 3ds' have the same charger as the old ones? cause ik they don't come with a charger.


They use the same charger as the 3DS/XL and DSi.

EDIT: I am going to sell my N3DS, since I don't use it and I could use the money for other stuff. I was thinking between ?145-?148 so it will be slightly cheaper than an English console, but a bit more than the Japanese ones on eBay since it has a larger micro sd card and a charger.


----------



## Solar

Not gonna lie, super pissed at how they're not releasing the smaller N3DS in NA. The two starting colors are bland and ugly af anf the MM Edition sold out within the blink of an eye. I guess I'll just wait for something better to come along but damn am I pissed.


----------



## Solar

Guys just kidding, I just pre-ordered the MM LE one from Best Buy


----------



## Cress

I'm going to wait and hope that they sell a special edition with the new Fire Emblem. They pretty much sell a special edition for every game they make that isn't Mario or Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## diogocrossing

but i just bought my 2ds last year
_last year_

...ok so i'll probably upgrade to the new3ds in a year or so


----------



## Cress

I bought my XL about a year and a half ago and I had the right hinge completely fall off last month so...
I think I need Fire Emblem to come out soon.


----------



## bloomwaker

I was planning on getting an XL and putting my own decals on it regardless, but I know a few people that were pumped about the plates. Ah, well. We can hope for a future release. Maybe they'll market it as a cheaper, more customizable alternative later down the line, since it has that on the XL. Honestly, I'm hoping for a black one.


----------



## a potato

Why Nintendo........why......

THE MAJORAS MASK ONE THO


----------



## bloomwaker

a potato said:


> Why Nintendo........why......
> 
> THE MAJORAS MASK ONE THO



I heard somewhere that pre-orders for this one might already have ended. It hurts the soul a little.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Why would you get it in Japanese if you can't even understand it??

lol


----------



## Solar

I was able to snag a pre order from Best Buy. Can't believe how fortunate I got. It'll be a great bday present since it comes out 3 days before then!


----------



## Cress

3 days... huehuehue


----------



## Reindeer

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why would you get it in Japanese if you can't even understand it??
> 
> lol


Because the hype train is strong.
And I think they were gonna practice their Japanese with it? I'm not entirely sure on that.


----------



## Dasbreenee

I'm going with the XL since gamestop is having their promo, I want larger screen. I don't care about face plates.  
125$, can't beat that. But I can't decide on a color.


----------



## Cute

Solar said:


> Not gonna lie, super pissed at how they're not releasing the smaller N3DS in NA. The two starting colors are bland and ugly af anf the MM Edition sold out within the blink of an eye. I guess I'll just wait for something better to come along but damn am I pissed.



i'm upset about this as well! it sux you can't use faceplates with the XL version, i would have bought it if the smaller version was being released here but i guess i'm just going to stick with my regular XL...


----------



## unravel

Wait so that means you cannot swap covers in 3DS XL? well time to save money for New 3DS XL MM version


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wait so that means you cannot swap covers in 3DS XL? well time to save money for New 3DS XL MM version



Yep, faceplates are only for the normal new 3DS, the XL doesn't support faceplates.


----------



## Hyoshido

Haha, I can now laugh at you American's who aren't getting FACEPLATES for our precious handhelds!!


----------



## diogocrossing

it's going to be so expensive in portugal, i can only imagine! the XL is around 200 euros! s i g h, which is roughly the same price i can pay for a PS3.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why would you get it in Japanese if you can't even understand it??
> 
> lol


I got it to compliment me learning Japanese, you know to practice my reading and writing but then I started a new job in which I have zero time to continue learning Japanese (It doesn't really match up with my career choice like some of the other things I'm teaching myself) so it was worth the money when I had the time to learn but now I don't have the time- and will have even less time starting next month when my hours are being increased- it is just gathering dust. I am sad about my decision since I really want to continue learning Japanese but, hey, the money instead can go towards the patisserie course I am going to study and getting new equipment for that.
I didn't waste much money on it, I only got 3 games on there, 2 of which I was given the money for. Btw, I would not waste my money on a console which is in a language I can't read, I'm not that careless with money!


----------



## Lancelot

How much are they in the UK?

I'm contemplating getting the Normal sized one as the screens on the xl dont have much larger scales.

Also faceplates.

If I do get it it'll be white not black, i'llbuy the Pokemon faceplates.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Monkey D Luffy said:


> How much are they in the UK?
> 
> I'm contemplating getting the Normal sized one as the screens on the xl dont have much larger scales.
> 
> Also faceplates.
> 
> If I do get it it'll be white not black, i'llbuy the Pokemon faceplates.


http://www.game.co.uk/en/hardware/n...s/?merchname=hubnew3ds-_-preordernow-_-new3ds
Game has them up for ?149.99, ?179.99 and the Monster Hunter limited edition ?209.99, though you can get money off if you trade in an old style 3DS.
Not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Why is it exactly that people want faceplates so bad? 
You can go into mostly any store or ebay and buy snap on plates that are essentially the same.


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> Why is it exactly that people want faceplates so bad?
> You can go into mostly any store or ebay and buy snap on plates that are essentially the same.



Those look uglier and make the system bulkier.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm perfectly fine without the face-plates, to be honest. I don't really use my 3DS as a fashion statement or anything. They're cool little additions, but I think people wouldn't be nearly as hyped about them if it wasn't made obvious that Japan already has them and there's no sign of them in other places yet. We always want what we don't have.

That said, I'll probably end up buying a New 3DS XL. I've never upgraded from the original 3DS and this seems like a good time to do so. It depends on tax returns, though. Nintendo blew giant holes in my wallet last year.


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Those look uglier and make the system bulkier.



I don't think so. They're about a half a mm thick. 
Not only that but skins are essentially the same thing as well. Skins peel off, just aren't generally reusable.


----------



## MTurtle

I'm super bummed out that Nintendo is only bring the new XL to US. I wish they also brought the regular size :/


----------



## Silversea

I'm glad I'm not into Xenobladegearswhatever because I don't want to buy another game system already.

Ew micro SD I hate them, it looks like it would get knocked out like that as well.


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> I don't think so. They're about a half a mm thick.
> Not only that but skins are essentially the same thing as well. Skins peel off, just aren't generally reusable.



Depends on the case, some are really thick.
Skins peel off naturally, so they only look good for about a month and then you'll have to replace them unless you like peeled-up stickers on your system.


----------



## CR33P

Dasbreenee said:


> Why is it exactly that people want faceplates so bad?
> You can go into mostly any store or ebay and buy snap on plates that are essentially the same.



faceplates aren't that big of a deal, i like the size of the regular one. ANDI REALLY WANTED A WHITE 1 gafr


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> faceplates aren't that big of a deal, i like the size of the regular one. ANDI REALLY WANTED A WHITE 1 gafr



That or the nice blue one japan has (of course). Black and red? No thanks.


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That or the nice blue one japan has (of course). Black and red? No thanks.



As far as I know NA doesn't have the red one. 
Our options so far are black and the blue. And the limited edition ones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> faceplates aren't that big of a deal, i like the size of the regular one. ANDI REALLY WANTED A WHITE 1 gafr



I was torn about this also. The white looks nice. 
I like the new blue XL, but I have black for all my other systems. Only seems right to get black. Haha.


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> As far as I know NA doesn't have the red one.
> Our options so far are black and the blue. And the limited edition ones.



Um... no. NA has the red and black ones. No blue one. The red one was pretty much the only one they showed when demoing it in the direct, so it'd be awkward if we didn't get it.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Silversea said:


> Ew micro SD I hate them, it looks like it would get knocked out like that as well.



I doubt it would be that easy to knock it out... Lucky I'm already taking pictures for eBay:





This image demonstrates where you put the sd card, you push it and it will click and lock into place.




Once you have put it in you screw the backplate back on, to get it out you just press it like you do a game card and it pops out. So unless you can bend the backplate by a few millimetres and get it to press on the sd card it isn't popping out any time soon. 
I cannot say the same for the XL though as I do not have that.


----------



## Reindeer

Colour Bandit said:


> I cannot say the same for the XL though as I do not have that.


The XL is the same. It also clicks into place, and you have to take off the back of the system to put it in.
Nintendo always makes sure their stuff is sturdy and doesn't pop out things randomly, so I don't see why people are worried now. If a system has obvious usage flaws, Nintendo won't put it on the market. It's that simple.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Reindeer said:


> The XL is the same. It also clicks into place, and you have to take off the back of the system to put it in.
> Nintendo always makes sure their stuff is sturdy and doesn't pop out things randomly, so I don't see why people are worried now. If a system has obvious usage flaws, Nintendo won't put it on the market. It's that simple.



Thank you, I thought it would be like the old style 3DS but I didn't want to say since I wasn't sure. But yeah, I carried my N3DS around in my handbag fairly often and never had any trouble with the sd card, but I have also never had trouble with my 3DS XLs sd card too.


----------



## Jarrad

Dasbreenee said:


> As far as I know NA doesn't have the red one.
> Our options so far are black and the blue. And the limited edition ones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I was torn about this also. The white looks nice.
> I like the new blue XL, but I have black for all my other systems. Only seems right to get black. Haha.



NA has red
EU/AU/NZ has blue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> I doubt it would be that easy to knock it out... Lucky I'm already taking pictures for eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image demonstrates where you put the sd card, you push it and it will click and lock into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have put it in you screw the backplate back on, to get it out you just press it like you do a game card and it pops out. So unless you can bend the backplate by a few millimetres and get it to press on the sd card it isn't popping out any time soon.
> I cannot say the same for the XL though as I do not have that.



I hate how you have to unscrew the new 3dsxl and not the small new 3ds :/

I've tried everything.. a knife, a big screw driver, an ear piercing


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jarrad said:


> I hate how you have to unscrew the new 3dsxl and not the small new 3ds :/
> 
> I've tried everything.. a knife, a big screw driver, an ear piercing



You have to unscrew the new 3DS too? I had trouble unscrewing it but luckily I found one of those tiny screwdriver sets you get in birthday cards and Christmas crackers, but neither of the screws seemed to follow the "righty tighty, lefty loosey" rule which really threw me off...

Ah well, the N3DS has all be formatted, cleaned, photographed and repacked ready for a new owner, hopefully it'll sell fairly quickly.


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Um... no. NA has the red and black ones. No blue one. The red one was pretty much the only one they showed when demoing it in the direct, so it'd be awkward if we didn't get it.



All I know is, I work at gamestop, and our ads show blue and black. And I've preordered the blue. Unless it's a different shade of blue? Our ad shows the comparison of the new system, and a GameCube controller being the same color.


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> All I know is, I work at gamestop, and our ads show blue and black. And I've preordered the blue. Unless it's a different shade of blue? Our ad shows the comparison of the new system, and a GameCube controller being the same color.



You're store must be confused, the GameStop website only has red and black, along with the special editions. No blue XL anywhere.


----------



## Improv

North America isn't selling the blue version.

If you'd like, check out GameStop's website & Nintendo's website.

http://www.gamestop.com/collection/new-3ds-xl
http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/buynow


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You're store must be confused, the GameStop website only has red and black, along with the special editions. No blue XL anywhere.



But you have to pull the console up by color the buyer wants and everything. 
And actually the new computer systems we got a few days ago even shows pictures of games/systems etc. 
that's all I know. If I don't get a blue one, I won't be mad. I'll just take another color. 

Also, I haven't seen any videos really. Does anyone know if the top of the system (NXL) is glossy like the dsi XL? Or are they more similar to the 3DS XL in terms of glossy/matte feel?


----------



## Iris Mist

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You're store must be confused, the GameStop website only has red and black, along with the special editions. No blue XL anywhere.



Same here in Canada, only red and black available at EB Games. Either way, I'm holding out for some better colors, if I'm going to be stuck with just one color, it won't be a color I don't like.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Iris Mist said:


> Same here in Canada, only red and black available at EB Games. Either way, I'm holding out for some better colors, if I'm going to be stuck with just one color, it won't be a color I don't like.



I want to hold out for a better color as well. But who knows if that will happen. Since the XL didn't happen that way. Except exclusives. I'd like white, but all my other systems in my house are black. May as well go with black.


----------



## bloomwaker

Dasbreenee said:


> But you have to pull the console up by color the buyer wants and everything.
> And actually the new computer systems we got a few days ago even shows pictures of games/systems etc.
> that's all I know. If I don't get a blue one, I won't be mad. I'll just take another color.
> 
> Also, I haven't seen any videos really. Does anyone know if the top of the system (NXL) is glossy like the dsi XL? Or are they more similar to the 3DS XL in terms of glossy/matte feel?



From the videos I've seen, it looks more glossy than the 3DS XLs I have. They look very reflective. I don't really like glossy things, but I'm planning on covering it up eventually anyway, so I'm not going to get too bothered by it.


----------



## Dasbreenee

lynncrossing said:


> From the videos I've seen, it looks more glossy than the 3DS XLs I have. They look very reflective. I don't really like glossy things, but I'm planning on covering it up eventually anyway, so I'm not going to get too bothered by it.



Ah, I don't really care for glossy either. 
I preferred my XL to my regular 3DS. Oh well. I guess I have to live with it. 
I'm just disappointed there's no white. It looks so nice on the NN3DS


----------



## Colour Bandit

I really need to ignore the English release, my boyfriend's birthday is on Feb 28th (normally the 29th) and he wants a 3DS so he can play Pokemon with me, now my heart is going "sell your Japanese N3DS, preorder an English NXL, system transfer and give your old XL to the BF"... I mean it would be a win win but after buying an iPad Air2 I don't think I can justify this, especially with cut down hours at work... Why do I have to be so indecisive and selfishly-generous?! I'd rather wait until my birthday (August) at least to upgrade and then give Alex my old XL... :/ Somebody stop me...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Dasbreenee said:


> Ah, I don't really care for glossy either.
> I preferred my XL to my regular 3DS. Oh well. I guess I have to live with it.
> I'm just disappointed there's no white. It looks so nice on the NN3DS



Or purple. Now that would be cool, since the only 3DS thats purple is the regular one and the normal 3DS's screen is to small for me. Besides, you don't see it that much online anymore. I'm not a huge fan of the glossy look, but it's not a huge bother. I would like to see more colours though, maybe in the future. The current XL has quite a few colours (but the pink one seems to be disappearing). I wish the UK would sell the red one though, I'm fine with blue however.


----------



## isebrilia

I really wanted the New 3DS due to the white model and the faceplates... however it's not coming to NA. 
Even if it was announced, I would have had a hard time transitioning to the screen as I have a XL. 
Time to save my money for the Majora's Mask release ​


----------



## Keylime

Do we have a time frame that nintendo takes to release different colors by any chance?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

To people who wanted the normal N3DSXL: I'm sorry. You didn't get what you want, and I wish there was something I could do about that. But I'm not Reggie, so I can't.

Anyways, that said, I was gonna get the XL anyways. No skin off my back there. If the MH4U N3DSXL is still in stock by my birthday, I'll get that. If not, then I'll be picking up the Red N3DSXL.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I'm still deciding which color to get... 
If the Majora's Mask edition becomes a pain to get I won't even bother with it, red looks nice as my normal 3DS is also Red, so I think I'll go with red, but I would prefer Majora's Mask since it's black on the inside but snazzy on the outside.


----------



## Lancelot

White ds + Faceplates or Blue XL :-: 

Im thinking white ds and I dont like the glossy finish :-<


----------



## Eldin

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I'm still deciding which color to get...
> If the Majora's Mask edition becomes a pain to get I won't even bother with it, red looks nice as my normal 3DS is also Red, so I think I'll go with red, but I would prefer Majora's Mask since it's black on the inside but snazzy on the outside.



Pre-orders are already sold out everywhere they've been released. ;-;

_THAT BEING SAID_ I am lurking the hell out of Kotaku and will stalk the stores on release date for a MM Edition. I said the only way I'd upgrade is if they release a Zelda edition I like, and low and behold. If I can't manage to nab one (which is probable) then I honestly don't think I'll bother upgrading, haha. 

The only thing that sucks is that the XL's aren't matte like the regular sizes, I'm not a huge glossy fan (fingerprints hrgn). Honestly I think the smaller size looks much nicer, but I would like to have a bigger screen since I already have a regular 3DS and not an XL. c;


----------



## Solar

All I can say is I'm so happy I was able to get a pre-order for the MM LE one because personally I think the red is so ugly. It's like maroon on the inside and then a striking crimson on the outside and I find that really jarring. Black is bland and I don't have any interest in Monster Hunter. MM edition was the only way to go for me


----------



## Eldin

Solar said:


> All I can say is I'm so happy I was able to get a pre-order for the MM LE one because personally I think the red is so ugly. It's like maroon on the inside and then a striking crimson on the outside and I find that really jarring. Black is bland and I don't have any interest in Monster Hunter. MM edition was the only way to go for me



okay first off I hate you

but also congratulations~ I don't really hate you c: 

I totally agree about the red. I love the navy blue that I keep seeing but I don't think that's here, I think it was in Japan possibly? Or I'm just imagining things, I can't keep track of exclusive colours.


----------



## Carole

Oh good, I hope everybody hates the red because that's the one I want! I love the fact that the inside is red, instead of black like on so many 3DS versions. 

The gold outside of the MM version is absolutely gorgeous, but really the inside is what I'll be looking at, and for me it needs to be something other than black.


----------



## Jarrad

Carole said:


> Oh good, I hope everybody hates the red because that's the one I want! I love the fact that the inside is red, instead of black like on so many 3DS versions.
> 
> The gold outside of the MM version is absolutely gorgeous, but really the inside is what I'll be looking at, and for me it needs to be something other than black.



If only the mm 3ds was completely gold.. :/


----------



## Reindeer

Eldin said:


> I totally agree about the red. I love the navy blue that I keep seeing but I don't think that's here, I think it was in Japan possibly? Or I'm just imagining things, I can't keep track of exclusive colours.


Red is exclusive to NA regions. Japan and Europe get the blue N3DS XL.

I was hoping to get the MM 3DS, but pre-orders here also flew out the door. And I don't have any money.
I'll just wait for a while, and then get the black XL if no other cool limited editions show up.


----------



## Jarrad

Reindeer said:


> Red is exclusive to NA regions. Japan and Europe get the blue N3DS XL.
> 
> I was hoping to get the MM 3DS, but pre-orders here also flew out the door. And I don't have any money.
> I'll just wait for a while, and then get the black XL if no other cool limited editions show up.



I chose the black one over the over 3 designs, and I'm glad I did. Originally I wanted the red one, but I'm in the UK :/

It came yesterday and I'm so pleased with the purchase. It's so sleek and sexy


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Jarrad said:


> If only the mm 3ds was completely gold.. :/



Or, purple 

Gold doesn't fit Majora's Mask at all.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Or, purple
> 
> Gold doesn't fit Majora's Mask at all.



Agree 100%. I've never been a fan of the colour gold, and was hoping for something like this. At this point, I have no idea what colour I'm going to get - I'll probably buy MM to play on my regular 3DS and upgrade when I see a colour I like.


----------



## Ponyu

Me too, I was really hoping for a purple MM special edition. That would have been so awesome - but I got a chance to snag the gold one, so I'm happy anyway  
I prefer the insides to be neutral, so I like that it's black on the inside; but I think the distribution of the black and gold parts on the outside is a little unfortunate, I prefer the outside look of the ALBW 3DS XL (with the Triforce), to be honest.


----------



## keybug55

LaBelleFleur said:


> Agree 100%. I've never been a fan of the colour gold, and was hoping for something like this. At this point, I have no idea what colour I'm going to get - I'll probably buy MM to play on my regular 3DS and upgrade when I see a colour I like.



I actually don't mind the gold, considering I grew up with this


Spoiler


----------



## pika62221

Putting it out there, I STILL hate the name New Nintendo 3DS!!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I put my N3DS up for sale yesterday for ?139.99 (with a charger and 32gb micro sd) and someone has just sent me a question asking if I'd accept ?90?! I hope they are just confused thinking that I'm selling the old 3DS for a ridiculous price but if they aren't I haven't seen any lower than ?130 and I would no way go any lower than ?135 considering the money I put in it.


----------



## Eldin

For those of you still looking for a Majora's Mask N3DSXL (like I am), apparently Gamestop is cancelling pre-orders that are over 2 per household, so hopefully a few might be freed up;

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/1...o-3ds-xl-special-editions-to-2-per-household/


----------



## ChatLoggingBot

I like the regular new 3ds because it comes in white and I want a sable face plate if they made a white xl with a sable face plate I would die


----------



## bloomwaker

It would have been really nice if the XL came in white.

I'm hoping for a Fire Emblem If XL later down the line, though I may be attached to my normal XL with decals by then.


----------



## oath2order

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Or, purple
> 
> Gold doesn't fit Majora's Mask at all.



Honestly I'm surprised it's not purple.


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Honestly I'm surprised it's not purple.



Me too. There is some fan version of it that is purple, looks way better. At this rate I might just get the MH4U one


----------



## Togekiss

I just wish they would release the normal sized one in the US. Really, I might not even consider getting it because I dislike the large screen.


----------



## Alienfish

I honestly like the larger ones better, for reasons. More used to it plus it' way better because they get bigger so to say


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Actually, the metallic blue looks purple in the light.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Eldin said:


> For those of you still looking for a Majora's Mask N3DSXL (like I am), apparently Gamestop is cancelling pre-orders that are over 2 per household, so hopefully a few might be freed up;
> 
> http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/1...o-3ds-xl-special-editions-to-2-per-household/


That's not true. We can't cancel pre orders when someone has already paid in full for them.


----------



## bloomwaker

Dasbreenee said:


> That's not true. We can't cancel pre orders when someone has already paid in full for them.



What happens to those who didn't fully pay for them? I didn't order a limited edition New 3DS XL, but I only put down $50. If someone pre-ordered more than two limited edition ones, and didn't pay for them in full, would it potentially be possible for them to have their orders cancelled?


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> What happens to those who didn't fully pay for them? I didn't order a limited edition New 3DS XL, but I only put down $50. If someone pre-ordered more than two limited edition ones, and didn't pay for them in full, would it potentially be possible for them to have their orders cancelled?



I know at my gamestop, people had to pay in full for the limited edition ones. 
Which i would assume for the reason of someone only putting the minimum and  never picking it up. Which surprisingly happens a lot. 
I'd guess it's the same all at gamestops. That's what my boss told me anyways when I went in to pre order mine. I just got a black one.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ah, so the limited edition ones are required to be paid in full in the first place.
This is the kind of measurement that would have been significantly more helpful had it been implemented before, and not after, they all ran out (at least the MM ones). They were sold out about an hour into me being stuck at my job, which was both interesting and scary to see.

I'm actually glad the MM one isn't purple. It would have stung a lot more if it had been.


----------



## Murray

Any Australians who missed out the first time, preorders for the MM edition n3ds second shipment have opened on the ebgames website, but it seems to be arriving late march unless they messed up the times.

Idk if this is the same for other countries but maybe it gives you hope?


----------



## Dasbreenee

dapperlace said:


> Ah, so the limited edition ones are required to be paid in full in the first place.
> This is the kind of measurement that would have been significantly more helpful had it been implemented before, and not after, they all ran out (at least the MM ones). They were sold out about an hour into me being stuck at my job, which was both interesting and scary to see.
> 
> I'm actually glad the MM one isn't purple. It would have stung a lot more if it had been.



Yeah. My boss had me scared cause I called work to ask a question about the new one. 
He goes "they're all sold out. Every last one." He was assuming I wanted the MM one. XD 
J almost went into work and killed him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone keep watching GameStop tonight and tomorrow. 
I heard at gamestop because of high traffic in orders that some people thought they didn't get the MM mask when they did actually in fact pre order it. The pre order system just messed up. So people who thought they didn't get it, did, but didn't have to pay. So they have until the end of Monday to pay it. Then it's up for grabs again.


----------



## Eldin

Dasbreenee said:


> That's not true. We can't cancel pre orders when someone has already paid in full for them.



Ah. People has posted that they had their pre-orders over 2 cancelled, so I assumed that they were online pre-orders and did not have to be paid in full. I thought that was only in-store.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Eldin said:


> Ah. People has posted that they had their pre-orders over 2 cancelled, so I assumed that they were online pre-orders and did not have to be paid in full. I thought that was only in-store.



I believe if it was from gamestop in general it had to be paid in full. 
Cause when I called my boss the day they were announced he informed me (when I asked if there was any left) that MM were all gone and that the MH was still available. He told me it had to be paid in full either way. Is what I was told. 

But that's pretty much like me pre ordering three copies of a game in full. And them calling me and saying Nevermind. Even though you have the money for this and paid it off you can't have them.


----------



## Eldin

Yes, I understand. I'm just saying I was told that you didn't have to pay in full if you ordered off of the website and had it shipped to you. So I was misinformed, that's all.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Eldin said:


> Yes, I understand. I'm just saying I was told that you didn't have to pay in full if you ordered off of the website and had it shipped to you. So I was misinformed, that's all.



No no. I wasn't trying to sound rude. The internet is difficult to type out emotions. Haha. 
My boss could have been misinformed as well. I know for a fact they had to be paid in full at the store. But he told me online as well. But he could have just pulled that out of no where for all I know. 
I didn't want any if the LE ones anyways seeing as I have never really played MH and as for zelda. I own two games for 3ds but have yet to actually play them. And I'm not one to buy a LE console if I don't even like the game. Haha.


----------



## Eldin

Aha, no no, I didn't mean to sound like I thought you were being rude! c; You didn't at all, haha. Totally seconding the hard-to-read-internet-tone issue. 

And yes if I wasn't a Zelda-fanatic I probably wouldn't go through the hassle. I already have a 25th Anniversary Zelda 3DS (that was much easier to come across, I actually got it after release quite easily), and basically the only thing that would convince me to sell it and upgrade is another Zelda edition that I like more. ;-; So of course here we are, haha. 

I'm hoping more places will release pre-orders because compared to previous LE consoles, this one is absolutely ridiculous to find. I realize that's the point, but still.

edit; And btw I appreciate the information since you actually work at Gamestop. Sometimes our EB Games is a little behind with communication, so it's hard to know what's going on. They've got no pre-orders where I am so I'm basically hoping for somewhere online now. Or to luck out and find they have extras on release day.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Eldin said:


> Aha, no no, I didn't mean to sound like I thought you were being rude! c; You didn't at all, haha. Totally seconding the hard-to-read-internet-tone issue.
> 
> And yes if I wasn't a Zelda-fanatic I probably wouldn't go through the hassle. I already have a 25th Anniversary Zelda 3DS (that was much easier to come across, I actually got it after release quite easily), and basically the only thing that would convince me to sell it and upgrade is another Zelda edition that I like more. ;-; So of course here we are, haha.
> 
> I'm hoping more places will release pre-orders because compared to previous LE consoles, this one is absolutely ridiculous to find. I realize that's the point, but still.
> 
> edit; And btw I appreciate the information since you actually work at Gamestop. Sometimes our EB Games is a little behind with communication, so it's hard to know what's going on. They've got no pre-orders where I am so I'm basically hoping for somewhere online now. Or to luck out and find they have extras on release day.



If they would have released another animal crossing one , which I never got my hands on the first one, or a pokemon one. I probably would have went with one of those. But I just went with the solid black one. 

But keep scoping gamestops site cause the post I posted up a while, it seems some peoples pre orders didn't go trough correctly. So people had a limited time to pay them off. 

I felt awful because gamestop didn't know the release date of the new 3ds until the day they actually sent out emails and told people. The day prior to them revealing a release date, I had talked some guy into a 3ds XL who had been waiting 2 years to get one and still had a ds lite. He wanted the new one and we told him the honest truth that we didn't know. Next day. Bam. Email saying the release date. I felt like an awful human being. XD


----------



## Eldin

Aw, yeah that sucks but what can you do. I had thought about upgrading to an XL but now I'm glad I didn't. But that's always how the new consoles are, you just never know. 

And yeah the AC ones were really cute. I'd say there will likely be some sort of Pokemon edition if they come out with a new game for it, but obviously not for a while. Hard to say though!


----------



## bloomwaker

I happened to buy an NES controller XL 2 weeks before the announcement, so joke's on me. I also have the Link Between Worlds XL that I'll be selling once I transfer my data from it.

I suppose it all worked out, though.
I have my old NNID on my NES XL, and I don't want to use that ID on my New 3DS XL. I made it before realizing the actual ID couldn't be changed. There's also games on there that I still want to play, but don't necessarily want to have on my New 3DS XL.

So I made my new ID on my LBW XL so I could get started on street passing and such again, and once I have my New 3DS XL, I'll sell that one. I'll likely end up selling the NES XL as well, a little later down the line. Probably when my Pokebank runs out on there.


----------



## Carole

I am getting the red one, because I love the pretty cherry red inside. If I want to dress up the outside, then maybe I'll get a sticker later on. 

I can hardly wait! Less than a month to go.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

really hope for an LE fire emblem 25th anniversary new 3ds xl to go with FE:IF
otherwise sticking with my perfectly good normal 3ds (save for broken R button xP)


----------



## ThomasNLD

I might buy a new 3DS if it helps me get online easier. I`m sick and tired of all the crap this old 3DS gives me. Appearently I have the wrong router and now it refuses to connect even when trying to connect to my phone serving as a hotspot (which worked fine with my old phone). I need to completely manually set it and use data out of my phone data package. 

I`m a nerd, but not when it comes to this type of crap. Bleh.


----------



## Dasbreenee

ThomasNLD said:


> I might buy a new 3DS if it helps me get online easier. I`m sick and tired of all the crap this old 3DS gives me. Appearently I have the wrong router and now it refuses to connect even when trying to connect to my phone serving as a hotspot (which worked fine with my old phone). I need to completely manually set it and use data out of my phone data package.
> 
> I`m a nerd, but not when it comes to this type of crap. Bleh.



It could be your internet setting type. Something with the WEP and WPA and WPA2 or something along those lines. I think you have to have it set to WEP for it to work correctly. At least that's what I was told when my DS wouldn't connect with Pokemon White.


----------



## Alienfish

Dasbreenee said:


> It could be your internet setting type. Something with the WEP and WPA and WPA2 or something along those lines. I think you have to have it set to WEP for it to work correctly. At least that's what I was told when my DS wouldn't connect with Pokemon White.



Yep, that's why I hated the old DS consoles and most of the games.

Shortly explained old DS and non Dsi-enhanced games can only connect to WEP, and you can't crossconnect like playing Pok?mon White on an old DS it won't work and vice-versa.

However if you play Pok?mon White on a Dsi/3ds model it will work since both can connect to WPA/WP2


----------



## PinkWater

I plan to get a N3DS for my birthday this summer, because I just know they'll start releasing cool designs if I get one the day they come out.


----------



## XTheLancerX

They should have doubled the resolution of the screens but packed a much better CPU to deal with it. The PPI is absolute trash on the 3DS XL, pretty much making me want to avoid it at all costs. But look! No regular New 3DS in the US where I just so happen to live. Moving the resolution from 400x240 to 800x480 would have been highly beneficial to the viewing experience, keeping the same aspect ratio as well making it a little easier on developers. That would give the regular 3DS approximately 240 PPI (up from the current 125) and the 3DS XL 191 PPI (up from the current 95). Those are very doable pixel densities for me, but anything below approx. 175 PPI begins to look trashy to me in this day and age. I guess I'm just spoiled with the 326 PPI in my iPhone 6 and iPad mini 2.

But cmon, the iPhone 3GS was the last "non-retina" iPhone screen at 163 PPI, released in 2009. 6 years ago. It has approximately the same screen size as the 3DS as well at 3.5 inches. Nintendo kind of should step up their game in my opinion. I'm not someone to wage spec wars because I think it's more about the real life experience than the specs, but the display is so poor on the 3DS XL (pixel density wise) that it easily ruins things for me.

Anyway. One last thing. Does Pok?mon X/Y and Pok?mon OR/AS lag and stutter when in 3D mode on the New 3DS? That battle on Alpha Sapphire with the whirlpool battlefield right before going after Kyogre was horrendous in 3D. Under the right circumstances you could get 15-25fps sort of lag.


----------



## Reindeer

XTheLancerX said:


> They should have doubled the resolution of the screens but packed a much better CPU to deal with it. The PPI is absolute trash on the 3DS XL, pretty much making me want to avoid it at all costs. But look! No regular New 3DS in the US where I just so happen to live. Moving the resolution from 400x240 to 800x480 would have been highly beneficial to the viewing experience, keeping the same aspect ratio as well making it a little easier on developers. That would give the regular 3DS approximately 240 PPI (up from the current 125) and the 3DS XL 191 PPI (up from the current 95). Those are very doable pixel densities for me, but anything below approx. 175 PPI begins to look trashy to me in this day and age. I guess I'm just spoiled with the 326 PPI in my iPhone 6 and iPad mini 2.


That would mean that games have to support a 800x480 resolution. Which they don't.

It should be something to consider for the next system, but since games are rendered at 400x240, upscaling it to 800x480 would bring out a lot of blur, and in the cases of some games they would get jaggy graphics. A lot of games from the previous generation were upscaled like this, and the graphics were not as crisp as they should've been.

So while the PPI might increase, the quality of the game's visual output actually decreases.


----------



## XTheLancerX

Reindeer said:


> That would mean that games have to support a 800x480 resolution. Which they don't.
> 
> It should be something to consider for the next system, but since games are rendered at 400x240, upscaling it to 800x480 would bring out a lot of blur, and in the cases of some games they would get jaggy graphics. A lot of games from the previous generation were upscaled like this, and the graphics were not as crisp as they should've been.
> 
> So while the PPI might increase, the quality of the game's visual output actually decreases.


Gah, I feel annoyed now because I forgot to include that part into my original post haha, completely aware of that issue.

I know this probably would be unlikely, but developers could definitely make a software update to add support for the new resolutions, unlike the old DS games which had to be up scaled for the 3DS. I think any newly released game after the New 3DS should be required to support both resolutions. Only problem there is that it could dramatically increase file sizes for games since they would need to include higher res graphics and lower res graphics for the New 3DS and regular 3DS. Unoptimized games would be especially unpleasant though for the XL. The games on the 3DS XL already look horrible and jagged because of the atrociously low 93 or so PPI, sometimes the frame rate even looks bad, or there's a blur with the movement of objects because of the incredibly apparent pixels. Can't even imagine that being upscaled to a screen that even is slightly larger (isn't it around 4.5 vs 4.8 inches between the regular XL and the new XL?) After looking deeper into this now though, I can see why it probably would be best to wait for the next system to improve the screen resolution.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

XTheLancerX said:


> Gah, I feel annoyed now because I forgot to include that part into my original post haha, completely aware of that issue.
> 
> I know this probably would be unlikely, but developers could definitely make a software update to add support for the new resolutions, unlike the old DS games which had to be up scaled for the 3DS. I think any newly released game after the New 3DS should be required to support both resolutions. Only problem there is that it could dramatically increase file sizes for games since they would need to include higher res graphics and lower res graphics for the New 3DS and regular 3DS. Unoptimized games would be especially unpleasant though for the XL. The games on the 3DS XL already look horrible and jagged because of the atrociously low 93 or so PPI, sometimes the frame rate even looks bad, or there's a blur with the movement of objects because of the incredibly apparent pixels. Can't even imagine that being upscaled to a screen that even is slightly larger (isn't it around 4.5 vs 4.8 inches between the regular XL and the new XL?) After looking deeper into this now though, I can see why it probably would be best to wait for the next system to improve the screen resolution.



Who gives a crap?

Just be happy you have a decent gaming system.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Dasbreenee said:


> It could be your internet setting type. Something with the WEP and WPA and WPA2 or something along those lines. I think you have to have it set to WEP for it to work correctly. At least that's what I was told when my DS wouldn't connect with Pokemon White.



Yeah, this is the problem I think, but I can`t change the router settings without comprising the safety of the computer, according to a Dutch pc forum. Due to work, thats important.

So thats why I get online updates and downloadable purchases using my phone as a wifi hotspot. That doesn`t work either now, so I probably have to manually set the ip adres. I think then I`ll atleast get to go online for important updates. 

But I read somewhere that newer 3DS models have better connection possibilities, but I`ll have to research that first.


----------



## Reindeer

XTheLancerX said:


> Gah, I feel annoyed now because I forgot to include that part into my original post haha, completely aware of that issue.
> 
> I know this probably would be unlikely, but developers could definitely make a software update to add support for the new resolutions, unlike the old DS games which had to be up scaled for the 3DS. I think any newly released game after the New 3DS should be required to support both resolutions. Only problem there is that it could dramatically increase file sizes for games since they would need to include higher res graphics and lower res graphics for the New 3DS and regular 3DS. Unoptimized games would be especially unpleasant though for the XL. The games on the 3DS XL already look horrible and jagged because of the atrociously low 93 or so PPI, sometimes the frame rate even looks bad, or there's a blur with the movement of objects because of the incredibly apparent pixels. Can't even imagine that being upscaled to a screen that even is slightly larger (isn't it around 4.5 vs 4.8 inches between the regular XL and the new XL?) After looking deeper into this now though, I can see why it probably would be best to wait for the next system to improve the screen resolution.


The current XL and new XL have the same screen size. It's the regular version that's seeing an increase in screen size.

As for updating, you might have realized it already but it would mean more costs for the companies that made those titles. Not even Nintendo would want to dig up their game files from 2011 and update them just so they can support a larger resolution. There's too many costs involved and wouldn't work out because of that, as some companies would just refuse to update it. That would mean some games would have to have a disclaimer that they can only run at the lower resolution.

It's a nice idea, but it's really impractical. It's best to just wait for the next handheld and see what they do with that.



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Just be happy you have a decent gaming system.


Especially one with good games and proper support.
(I'm looking at you, Vita.)


----------



## D i a

I'm not sure if this has been discussed or not, but will the new 3DS play regular DS games?...


----------



## Alienfish

...you can't cross-connect old DS games with dsi/3ds consoles(the ds wi-fi is down anyway) but still.

Also ugh I so want that new MM 3ds xl now but yeah noone's selling it here, bleh


----------



## Emily

D i a said:


> I'm not sure if this has been discussed or not, but will the new 3DS play regular DS games?...



Yeah, this will most likely be the last handheld able to play them still though.


----------



## Alienfish

Emily said:


> Yeah, this will most likely be the last handheld able to play them still though.



Seems like it, what is more to add really...

Well found one place but probably out of stock anyways ;c


----------



## WoolenMittens

ebay is the best place
I found like 50 majora's mask **NEW** preorderable 3ds xls for under ?300
so i got that going for me


----------



## Lancelot

300 pounds isn't good...


----------



## Alienfish

WoolenMittens said:


> ebay is the best place
> I found like 50 majora's mask **NEW** preorderable 3ds xls for under ?300
> so i got that going for me



What Luffy said... Also the ones I found were like.. 250 ? maybe


----------



## WoolenMittens

WoolenMittens said:


> for under ?300



i'll leave that here


----------



## Lancelot

I swear it said for 300...

It's still not cheap though :x


----------



## Dasbreenee

Guys. My gamestop has more MM for preorder. And I don't have the money to pay in full.


----------



## Alienfish

Dasbreenee said:


> Guys. My gamestop has more MM for preorder. And I don't have the money to pay in full.


I get why they have it but really no I probably won't have that for a while either. :c Need to save.


----------



## Jarrad

WoolenMittens said:


> ebay is the best place
> I found like 50 majora's mask **NEW** preorderable 3ds xls for under ?300
> so i got that going for me



LMFAO...

My brother preordered his for ?170..

I've bought and recieved a standard new 3ds xl for ?190 (it was Australian, but as I'm in the UK it doesn't really matter, as it's all the same.)


----------



## Dasbreenee

Noiru said:


> I get why they have it but really no I probably won't have that for a while either. :c Need to save.



Well I have the standard black preordered with $100 on it. But I won't have the rest until taxes come. 
And I don't wanna use my credit card cause I already have 1k sitting on it. XD


----------



## Ghost Soda

pumpkins said:


> On second thought, I don't actually find it appealing. I am attached to my current XL.
> But if this is going to be one of those consoles where they abandon the other ones and make games exclusive to it, then it looks like I have no choice but to buy it.



same here. i'm not getting another 3ds. i like my XL just fine thank you.


----------



## TaMock

I wouldn't buy it anyway, because I just got the "old" 3ds XL.


----------



## Jarrad

TaMock said:


> I wouldn't buy it anyway, because I just got the "old" 3ds XL.



feel for ya bra


----------



## Locket

I'm not buying. I wanted a new 3DS for the covers, not for the big screens. But NOPE. RIP.


----------



## Reindeer

Star Fire said:


> I'm not buying. I wanted a new 3DS for the covers, not for the big screens. But NOPE. RIP.


lol america

It's a relatively bad decision on NOA's part, sure, but somehow the regular version must not have figured into their business model. Maybe try contacting them, start a petition or something.


----------



## Envelin

Heck no. I don't even use the 3D function, battery life is good enough for the 3DS XL, I HAVE ENOUGH BUTTONS THANKS, and I  dont like the placement of the cartridge slot.

So no. The only decent feature that is actually worth giving a damn about is the file swap between PC and New 3DS. But I can do that already by posting on Facebook so...


----------



## Dasbreenee

Envelin said:


> Heck no. I don't even use the 3D function, battery life is good enough for the 3DS XL, I HAVE ENOUGH BUTTONS THANKS, and I  dont like the placement of the cartridge slot.
> 
> So no. The only decent feature that is actually worth giving a damn about is the file swap between PC and New 3DS. But I can do that already by posting on Facebook so...


And the new games will eventually be N3DS only.


----------



## Reindeer

Envelin said:


> The only decent feature that is actually worth giving a damn about is the file swap between PC and New 3DS. But I can do that already by posting on Facebook so...


You post your game data to Facebook?


----------



## D i a

So interestingly enough, even though I thought I didn't get a preorder of the new MM 3DS, I did. The $200 payment doesn't get withdrawn until 3 days or so before it ships. Anyway, if you preordered at Gamestop or had trouble doing so and you aren't 100% sure you got a preorder, just call them. Better to know and be ready than have $200 withdrawn from your account when you aren't ready for it.


----------



## Locket

Reindeer said:


> lol america
> 
> It's a relatively bad decision on NOA's part, sure, but somehow the regular version must not have figured into their business model. Maybe try contacting them, *start a petition* or something.



Hmm... How'd I get that around America?


----------



## Reindeer

Star Fire said:


> Hmm... How'd I get that around America?









NOA said that for their market, releasing the XL is the more logical choice. Producing units of the regular N3DS would mean they would be losing money. In Japan, the N3DSXL has been selling three times as much as the regular version. That gap might have somewhat less, the same, or higher in North American territories.

As for why it is coming out in Europe, I think that may have to do with Oceania and Europe sharing the same region. NAL released the N3DS in Oceania before solid sales figures could be taken from Japan. Europeans are already importing systems from there, and it'd skew their sales figures even further if they continued. NAL would have a crapload of N3DS systems sold, while NOE shows that N3DSXL sales are subpar. Game sales wouldn't be affected by this, as Australian 3DS systems can run European games and vice versa.
The money goes to the same company, but we know that Nintendo uses sales figures to figure out what the consumers want. They also do this with Club Nintendo (and probably the upcoming replacement). That might change their plans for a next system, or even their plans on what to sell where.

Of course, I'm just theorizing there.

And of course, there's nothing to stop Americans from importing a regular N3DS from Europe. However, it would get very expensive if they wanted a decent library of games. None of their NA copies would work on the new system, and all the N3DS-exclusive/-enhanced titles, they would have to import from Europe. It all adds up to be a huge investment for those people, and I doubt many would actually go through with it if they thought about it logically.


----------



## Solar

Important question: Has anyone done a transfer from an Animal Crossing Limited Edition XL to a new 3DS XL (the one that was released on Friday here in America) and had their AC data corrupted? I've heard horror stories about this and I'm scared to do it today.


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't see how because only the cartridge really holds the data.


----------



## Solar

Hyogo said:


> I don't see how because only the cartridge really holds the data.



It's not a physical copy though it's digital because that's what came with the system.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I feel fortunate that my friend let me use one of his XLs to transfer my data to so I could sell my XL to GameStop and preorder a New XL. That being said I truly don't understand what the difficulty is in transferring data over. Sure you have to unscrew the back cover to get to the microSD, but that's more tedious than it is difficult. Has anyone here had problems transferring?


----------



## SweetT

So I went from the aqua 3ds to this new nintendo 3ds.  The screen is bigger but honestly other than that I dont see what all the hype is about.  Will see what the next generation hand held has as to me..this is an upgrade obviously but not A MUST HAVE.


----------



## Jaebeommie

SweetT said:


> So I went from the aqua 3ds to this new nintendo 3ds.  The screen is bigger but honestly other than that I dont see what all the hype is about.  Will see what the next generation hand held has as to me..this is an upgrade obviously but not A MUST HAVE.



I know for me is that the one thing I love about the new 3DS is that the 3D doesn't hurt my eyes. I had the aqua one too and I never had the 3D on because it strained my vision a lot.


----------



## Hyoshido

Solar said:


> It's not a physical copy though it's digital because that's what came with the system.


Ohh ok, now I gotcha.

No idea then, sorry :<


----------



## Rasha

anybody knows the max number of friends you can have on the new 3ds? it sucks that you can only have 100 friends :/


----------



## Jaebeommie

R-Cookies said:


> anybody knows the max number of friends you can have on the new 3ds? it sucks that you can only have 100 friends :/



Pretty sure it's still set at 100.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So I have the Yoshi 3DS XL and I'm getting the new 3DS XL in April. If I do the transfer via the digital option will I still have to unscrew the back plates in the back and do anything with the micro sd card?? This worries me..


----------



## Bowie

I think I'm gonna wait for the New New 3DS.


----------



## Snazzapple

I bought a red New 3ds XL. It's amazing


----------



## Yoshisaur

Reindeer said:


> lol america
> 
> It's a relatively bad decision on NOA's part, sure, but somehow the regular version must not have figured into their business model. Maybe try contacting them, start a petition or something.


It's super lame.  NoA said it's to avoid confusion for the consumers. NoA thinks all Americans are dumb. yay.


----------



## Solar

Majora's Mask downloaded in 7 minutes. SEVEN. It's unbelievably fast, New Leaf took an hour to download and is around the same size and I still had the same wifi then. This system is no joke.


----------



## Improv

Yoshisaur said:


> It's super lame.  NoA said it's to avoid confusion for the consumers. NoA thinks all Americans are dumb. yay.



and how is the new 3ds xl any less confusing than the new 3ds ??/?//


----------



## zoetrope

I'm not giving up hope on the regular N3DS just yet.  I want those faceplates!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I love everything about the New 3DS XL, except that is has auto-brightness, meaning it's screen adjusts it's brightness by determining the light level around you. My screen would randomly get dark when my light level never changed nor would I have moved. 

I just ended up turning the auto-brightness off cause it was getting super annoying. I'd rather just manually change it when I feel like it.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Honestly, for anyone in NA. I would give up hope yet for a regular size 3DS. 
At the gamestop I work at, daily we have to pull up the news page to tell us what's going on for the week or whatever. Tells us about things that are on sale, new items, etc. 
Well just a few days ago I pulled up the news page and it showed how to transfer your data from old to new. (We have to know in case anyone asks.)
In the demo video it showed a regular English 3DS and how to transfer it. And it showed demos on transferring it to both the new 3DS and the new 3DS XL. 
So I mean. That should mean something. Also, I asked my boss about it and he said when he went to his meeting out of town they were talking about that, and it's been rumored they're going to release it. So I wouldn't give up hope yet. 

Personally I like the XL better. But I know some people have tiny hands. ;P


----------



## xTurnip

I really really really want the white N3DS, I currently have the blue 3DSXL and it just feels too big for my hands. And the changeable faceplates wpuld be amazing.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Improv said:


> and how is the new 3ds xl any less confusing than the new 3ds ??/?//


Absolutely no clue. I guess if you are American and have two new options instead of one your brain will implode.


----------



## Mizu

I like the colour scheme for the N3DS XL (One entire colour rather then Blue/Black, Red/Black, White/SeaGreen). Though I'm not interested in buying the N3DS because I already have a 3DSXL and I recently purchased a 32GB SDHC already. That'd make me have to go and redownload all the games again ( my bandwidth ;-; ) as well as buy a new SDHC because they couldn't be consistent with their storage (Got SD? lolol MicroSD now) I also like the colored buttons on the N3DS, looks nice to see as well as the movement of the start/select button back to being the old DS layout. Cartridge placement, eh. No more bums clicking your game out in the middle of playing the game anymore. Stylus placement, not a huge fan of it. I like it being on the side, as well as the fact its longer on the old 3DS compared to the new 3DS. Not a huge fan of a second analog, but hey I hope its working out for those who are using it. Last thing I can think of, Internet switch no longer exists. I like the convenience of having it there but now that I have to go to the menu to toggle it on/off it throws me off. Oh and I just remembered. You have to unscrew the back to get to the storage device, I hate having to do that but assuming you'll only swap once then your good to go. If you're constantly removing your MicroSD card then you'll have to unscrew that backpiece every time.


----------



## Nerd House

Good god, is there anywhere in the US that has them in stock or are they just universally sold out everywhere? Has Nintendo said anything about sending out more?


----------



## JCnator

Adol the Red said:


> Good god, is there anywhere in the US that has them in stock or are they just universally sold out everywhere? Has Nintendo said anything about sending out more?



Since the West Port Strike incident is still affecting Nintendo's shipment of New Nintendo 3DS XL at the moment while the company produces a rather limited amount of them, these could be the reasons why such hardware along with amiibo and GameCube Adapters are ridiculously difficult to obtain lately.


----------



## DCB

I pre-ordered a Black N3DS from Best Buy. There was a big mess concerning the company and how they went about everything {long story}. I've had it for a couple of days now. I really like it and plan on buying MM sometime in March to really take advantage of the system. The 3D really has been optimized, and the face tracking is pretty neat. It lets you test it out whilst setting up the device, and you can see how the face tracker works. While I wouldn't say it's absolutely necessary to get this upgrade if you already have an XL, I would definitely advise getting this if you're looking to get an XL for the first time. 



Spoiler: Major physical differences from 3DS XL: Long-ish list



-location of game slot {bottom left}
-C-stick in upper left portion of the inside bottom section
-2 new shoulder buttons: ZL & ZR
-the Home button is now just the house symbol
-Start and Select appear below the X, Y... buttons instead of besides the Home button
--To add, all 3 Home/Start/Select buttons are now much smaller
-stylus is on the bottom right section, instead of on the righthand side
--the stylus itself is different enough that a normal XL stylus does not fit into the N3DS stylus slot
-power button is now on the bottom right section, instead of on the inside bottom section
-volume slider is connected to the top screen, on the opposite side of the 3D slider {i.e., volume is on the left side; 3D is on the right side}
-Volume slider clicks when you turn it all the way down -- like how the 3D slider does in the XL {and the N3DS}
-no WiFi switch that I can see
--also, 3 of the indicator lights {power, charging, and WiFi} are on the bottom
-the device, I think, is slightly shinier than a normal XL
--fingerprints show up close but not from a short distance


----------



## Dasbreenee

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since the West Port Strike incident is still affecting Nintendo's shipment of New Nintendo 3DS XL at the moment while the company produces a rather limited amount of them, these could be the reasons why such hardware along with amiibo and GameCube Adapters are ridiculously difficult to obtain lately.



The adapters are pre orderable again. 
at least they were yesterday. They might be sold out again. 
But another thing is that people didn't see a reason to pre order the new 3DS. So when it came release date people thought they could walk into gamestop and buy one. 
Which was wrong. My gamestop got one extra and we sold it instantly. So shipments just haven't come in yet.


----------



## Nerd House

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since the West Port Strike incident is still affecting Nintendo's shipment of New Nintendo 3DS XL at the moment while the company produces a rather limited amount of them, these could be the reasons why such hardware along with amiibo and GameCube Adapters are ridiculously difficult to obtain lately.



*Managed to snag a Majora's Mask edition 

Does anyone know if the new 3DS's can utilize the bigger micro SD cards (64GB and above)? On the Nintendo site it says they only "tested" up to 32 GB cards.*


----------



## Beardo

I don't want to sell my Pikachu 3DS, so I'm gonna have to pay a lot of money to get a new one ;-;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Adol the Red said:


> *Managed to snag a Majora's Mask edition
> 
> Does anyone know if the new 3DS's can utilize the bigger micro SD cards (64GB and above)? On the Nintendo site it says they only "tested" up to 32 GB cards.*



Lucky!!! Where'd you get it and how Much did it cost??

People are selling them on Amazon for 400-750 and it's insane. I want one so freaking badly. >.<


----------



## JCnator

Adol the Red said:


> *Managed to snag a Majora's Mask edition
> 
> Does anyone know if the new 3DS's can utilize the bigger micro SD cards (64GB and above)? On the Nintendo site it says they only "tested" up to 32 GB cards.*



New 3DS works the same way as the previous 3DS models did before, albeit with only microSD cards. This means that you can even reformat your 64GB microSD card as FAT32 and it'll work.


----------



## Nerd House

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> New 3DS works the same way as the previous 3DS models did before, albeit with only microSD cards. This means that you can even reformat your 64GB microSD card as FAT32 and it'll work.


*
I know it uses micro SD cards 
I'm asking if it will recognize a 64GB card. I have a 32GB SD card in my regular 3DS, and it's nearly full, so I'm looking to upgrade to a bigger Micro SD Card, but only if the new 3DS XL will recognize a 64GB card. 

Does anyone have a card larger than 32GB in theirs that can confirm it works?

Nintendo has only confirmed that they have only tested micro SD cards up to 32GB, source: clicky*


----------



## Jaebeommie

Adol the Red said:


> *
> I know it uses micro SD cards
> I'm asking if it will recognize a 64GB card. I have a 32GB SD card in my regular 3DS, and it's nearly full, so I'm looking to upgrade to a bigger Micro SD Card, but only if the new 3DS XL will recognize a 64GB card.
> 
> Does anyone have a card larger than 32GB in theirs that can confirm it works?
> 
> Nintendo has only confirmed that they have only tested micro SD cards up to 32GB, source: clicky*



It will recognize a 64 GB microSD *IF* you reformat it to FAT32. Nintendo's site says 32GB because that's the size you can go up to without having to reformat.


----------



## Mizu

As Jaebeommie has stated above, it is possible to use 64gb and even 128gb SD cards as long as it is in the correct format (FAT32) or else the 3DS won't be able to read the SD card. If you google, there should be a guide on how to do it. Its not an extremely difficult procedure, really its just formatting and dragging around files.


----------



## jobby47

I actually am not so excited about the New 3ds, but it does look and seem pretty cool.


----------



## Nerd House

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Lucky!!! Where'd you get it and how Much did it cost??
> 
> People are selling them on Amazon for 400-750 and it's insane. I want one so freaking badly. >.<



*I was browsing eBay and found a listing from Toys R Us, selling it at it's normal price, so I pounced on it as fast as I could....there were only 2 in stock!*


----------



## JCnator

According to a GameFAQs post, it seems like that Nintendo of America is getting prepared to market the standard New 3DS, which is the model KTR-001. We have no idea when exactly the smaller model will be available, but it's on the way if the rumor turns out to be truly real.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I wouldn't get my hopes up unless Nintendo plans on relaunching their online store, I really don't see American retailers giving Nintendo more space than they already have.


----------



## pocky

Tom said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up unless Nintendo plans on relaunching their online store, I really don't see American retailers giving Nintendo more space than they already have.



Couldn't they just do like a Gamestop exclusive? All of the Gamestops near my house keep their 3DS systems in the back where they don't waste any shelf space. The only ones that they keep out are one of each model so the customer knows which 3DS models they have in stock. Unless of course they're not willing to give them more back space either. I really have no idea how big those rooms are.

It's not exactly a good solution, but it'd be better than nothing. My only concerns would be them only releasing a limited amount, meaning that a lot of people would be left without them. Or that it'd be harder to find a good deal as Gamestop would be holding a monopoly over these models.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

pocky said:


> Couldn't they just do like a Gamestop exclusive? All of the Gamestops near my house keep their 3DS systems in the back where they don't waste any shelf space. The only ones that they keep out are one of each model so the customer knows which 3DS models they have in stock. Unless of course they're not willing to give them more back space either. I really have no idea how big those rooms are.
> 
> It's not exactly a good solution, but it'd be better than nothing. My only concerns would be them only releasing a limited amount, meaning that a lot of people would be left without them. Or that it'd be harder to find a good deal as Gamestop would be holding a monopoly over these models.



Unless Gamestop gets rid of another system by moving it into the Legacy titles, not likely. Most of the Gamestop I've seen aren't terribly big, all becoming very cramped because of the plethora of games, gaming merch, and gaming accessories they sell. Skylanders typically takes up a small portion of the store, followed by Disney Infinity with a similar sized zone. Amiibo takes up a smaller location at the moment, probably near the Wii U games. Then you have the different games and accessories lined against the wall. Probably a cutout full of Pokemon related merch, along similar video game items. Then a gift card center or two. Used DS/3DS games. Game demo stations. The counter. Sometimes a structural column. Not sure about you, but it's feeling pretty cramped to me.

Personally working at a big name retailer, our video game section consists of three or four aisles that has to fit as many video game related stuff in there (minus stuffed toys/trading cards/etc). Essentially one side of the aisle is dominated by Disney Infinity/Skylanders and their little demo stations. On the other side, about 1/4th of he aisle is covered in Amiibo. The rest is Wii/Wii U titles/accessories. The other aisles I'm sure you can already figure out go in a similar order for the respective handhelds/consoles. Now if it was just the N3DS regular ITSELF, that would be no problem. Move some 2DS boxes around, space made. But people are probably going to want to purchase the fancy covers... Where would those go? Gotta get rid of valuable product space, but what product? Sure I guess you could try trimming an aisle and cramming in whatever, but then it makes it a little more difficult for people shopping for that specific product. 

And honestly, after seeing how "well" Nintendo handles the Amiibo disasters, I'm not confident enough in them to keep stores stocked with covers people want. If they convince retailers to stock the 3DS, then congrats! But it would be easier done through their own storefront than spreading thin across all of NA.


----------



## pocky

Tom said:


> Unless Gamestop gets rid of another system by moving it into the Legacy titles, not likely. Most of the Gamestop I've seen aren't terribly big, all becoming very cramped because of the plethora of games, gaming merch, and gaming accessories they sell. Skylanders typically takes up a small portion of the store, followed by Disney Infinity with a similar sized zone. Amiibo takes up a smaller location at the moment, probably near the Wii U games. Then you have the different games and accessories lined against the wall. Probably a cutout full of Pokemon related merch, along similar video game items. Then a gift card center or two. Used DS/3DS games. Game demo stations. The counter. Sometimes a structural column. Not sure about you, but it's feeling pretty cramped to me.
> 
> Personally working at a big name retailer, our video game section consists of three or four aisles that has to fit as many video game related stuff in there (minus stuffed toys/trading cards/etc). Essentially one side of the aisle is dominated by Disney Infinity/Skylanders and their little demo stations. On the other side, about 1/4th of he aisle is covered in Amiibo. The rest is Wii/Wii U titles/accessories. The other aisles I'm sure you can already figure out go in a similar order for the respective handhelds/consoles. Now if it was just the N3DS regular ITSELF, that would be no problem. Move some 2DS boxes around, space made. But people are probably going to want to purchase the fancy covers... Where would those go? Gotta get rid of valuable product space, but what product? Sure I guess you could try trimming an aisle and cramming in whatever, but then it makes it a little more difficult for people shopping for that specific product.
> 
> And honestly, after seeing how "well" Nintendo handles the Amiibo disasters, I'm not confident enough in them to keep stores stocked with covers people want. If they convince retailers to stock the 3DS, then congrats! But it would be easier done through their own storefront than spreading thin across all of NA.



No, yeah. I agree. Gamestop is definitely cramped. Even with the shelves all neat it always feels kinda messy due to how cramped it is. I totally forgot about the faceplates though. I mean, I hadn't forgotten about them, I just hadn't considered how much space they would take up. 

But couldn't they just stock up on the N3DS by itself and not on the face plates? I mean, some people might just be interested in the regular N3DS because of its size. And if someone wants a faceplate they can just have them imported. Though that might defeat the whole purpose of having the regular N3DS. LOL.

I completely agree though. I don't think that we'll be getting the regular N3DS either. I'm trying to be optimistic, but I feel like we won't be getting them. Not unless it's sold as an online exclusive.


----------



## Nerd House

Tom said:


> And honestly, after seeing how "well" Nintendo handles the Amiibo disasters, I'm not confident enough in them to keep stores stocked with covers people want.



*Not Nintendo's fault at all. Amiibo are only hard to get in the US. Blame the West Coast Port Strikes. Google it.*


----------



## Cress

Adol the Red said:


> *Not Nintendo's fault at all. Amiibo are only hard to get in the US. Blame the West Coast Port Strikes. Google it.*



It's also the store's fault. My Target only has room for 5 amiibos...


----------



## Reindeer

Adol the Red said:


> *Not Nintendo's fault at all. Amiibo are only hard to get in the US. Blame the West Coast Port Strikes. Google it.*


No, they're not?

A lot of amiibo are hard to get in Europe as well, unless you use eBay or other online stores. And even then, if you're ordering from a place where people are re-selling theirs, you'll have at least a 200% markup.
And now Nintendo has said there are amiibo shortages in Japan as well.

So I'm pretty sure that it's more than just the US having problems with getting amiibo to buyers.


----------

